# [PC Monitors] Samsung S34E790C Curved 34" 21:9 Ultrawide VA Monitor



## zinfinion

*https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-s34e790c-curved-ultrawide-va-monitor/*

Quote:


> The 34" 21:9 VA panel features a 3440 x 1440 resolution, 3000:1 static contrast ratio and 60Hz refresh rate. Viewing angles are given as 178° horizontal and vertical, which is the same as the IPS equivalents of this panel. Response time is expected to be a manufacturer specified 4ms, but again you can't take this figure at face value and should expect the usual VA fluctuations. The backlight is WLED with a colour gamut of ~sRGB and the screen surface used is very light matte ('semi glossy'). Price and release date are yet to be finalised. The 'E' in the model designation suggests a 2015 release, however.
> 
> One nice little addition if users aren't too happy with the tilt-only stand is 100 x 100mm VESA holes so an alternative stand or mount can be used.


Do Not Touch


----------



## Legonut

Not that I'm looking to buy but THANK GOD A VESA MOUNT!


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Not that I'm looking to buy but THANK GOD A VESA MOUNT!


Hah, yes, left that bit out, whoopsie.
 






It is probably the most important bit. I quite like my Ergotron LX stand, so much freed up desk space.


----------



## Tec Savy

Innovative thinking







. Curved ultra wide monitor looks great but I also think that Don't touch the screen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-s34e790c-curved-ultrawide-va-monitor/*
> Do Not Touch


.


----------



## electro2u

Instead of a viewing cone we will have viewing parabola.


----------



## curly haired boy

i want this in a 144 hz IPS version


----------



## Pantsu

Finally a monitor I could think replacing my current setup with. I really didn't like the IPS glow and clouding problems the 3440x1440 IPS panels have, so a VA panel would certainly solve that issue, and give the great blacks I crave. The only thing missing is Adaptive Sync support.


----------



## Waro

Would be perfect with more than 60 Hz and G-Sync.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> i want this in a 144 hz IPS version


almost, this.

the monitor is so close to perfect. VA (for blacks) curved and 21:9 for immersion. 1440p for details.. but 60hz.. arrg why can they never get one monitor with all the features on. I don't wnt a 144hz IPS 21:9 1440p as it will cloud and backlight glow and be grey in darker scenes like most IPS (unless they manage to make one without this), then again VA has slow pixel response.

please add 144hz and gsync support ( with no backlight flicker like the BenQ technology) then its perfect ( for crummy lcd technology that is)

as an aside samsung screens and tv's tend to have a high input lag, it will be interesting to see what tftcentral measure this as. The 1ms 4k 28" samsung monitor had the highest input lag they had ever measured!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> i want this in a 144 hz IPS version


Are you implying that IPS is better than VA?

Not sure why the demand for 144hz on a 3440x1440 monitor. Have to run low settings or buy 3 top of the line GPUs. Don't think any cable technology can currently support that bandwidth either. Either way, this thing makes me regret getting my LG 21:9.


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Are you implying that IPS is better than VA?
> 
> Not sure why the demand for 144hz on a 3440x1440 monitor. Have to run low settings or buy 3 top of the line GPUs. Don't think any cable technology can currently support that bandwidth either. Either way, this thing makes me regret getting my LG 21:9.


Not sure why you're not sure, plenty of games are pushed past 60 FPS with dual GPUs at high res.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> *Are you implying that IPS is better than VA?*
> 
> Not sure why the demand for 144hz on a 3440x1440 monitor. Have to run low settings or buy 3 top of the line GPUs. Don't think any cable technology can currently support that bandwidth either. Either way, this thing makes me regret getting my LG 21:9.


If you want great colors it is.

The Glow tends to be a hit or miss depending on the panel you get. But TN has just as bad of a Glow Problem.

Black Levels are not the best on IPS. This is where VA is the best.

I would take Great Colors over Black Light though.

And 60hz









60hz is so susceptible to tearing, it is just sick. Even 96hz will eliminate 90% of tears.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> If you want great colors it is.
> 
> The Glow tends to be a hit or miss depending on the panel you get. But TN has just as bad of a Glow Problem.
> 
> Black Levels are not the best on IPS. This is where VA is the best.
> 
> I would take Great Colors over Black Light though.
> 
> And 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60hz is so susceptible to tearing, it is just sick. Even 96hz will eliminate 90% of tears.


TN doesnt glow anywhere near as bad as IPS. I have a TN panel amongst others and its got no clouding or any backlight glow, i just got a decent HP panel. IPS is more hit than miss and most of my games tend to be dark (zombie shooters and fps role playing)

Also 60hz doesn't tear just because its 60hz. play some 60hz xbox or playstation games (if you can find them) they dont tear because they are optimized and vsync locked. samewise if your FPS never drops below a good 65fps on PC you wont see tearing as your not momentarily dropping down to 30fps.

and thats the problem. 4k is all well and good but unless the 4k panel is gsync or freesync then when people get less than 60fps even though there counter is showing 45fps its actually rendering at 30fps! which really is too low for action games.

144hz panel allows as you rightly say for the gpu to stretch its legs and get 80,90,100 fps on the screen and around 96hz it feels very fluid.

but yea, 21:9 @ 144hz would still be needed for a purchase , everything else is soon to be available in 1440p 16:9 format so i don't see the issue here..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1511753/tftcentral-144hz-ips-type-panels-finally-on-their-way-1440p-as-well

so long as its a decent IPS / S-IPS / MVA / AHVA / VA im not too fussed but VA offers close to OLED blacks and no glow to speak of.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> Not sure why you're not sure, plenty of games are are pushed past 60 FPS with dual GPUs at high res.


It's a whopping 1.26 million more pixels than standard 1440p. Sure it'd benefit from being able to go above 60fps but you'd get a fraction of the 120/144hz benefits unless you turned down settings or ran preferably 3 top of the line GPUs. It's a target market that doesn't exist outside of the .1%. They'd also have to swap to a TN panel to have a _chance_ at getting 144hz + 3440x1440 into a display, which honestly kills the main selling point of this display... The VA panel. Basically the .1% would get better motion, while the 99.9% would get an overall worse quality display with a higher price tag.

I just don't see a company releasing something like that anytime soon. They'd end up with a $1500 TN panel monitor that very few people would buy.

You are better hoping for a new technology, OLED is going to be best suited for home theater use only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> If you want great colors it is.


The BenQ BL3200PT versus the LG 34UM95 had virtually the exact same colors after calibrating with my i1 Display Pro. Only older/cheaper VA panels suffer from color accuracy. The only con I can think of that new VA panels have, that IPS doesn't have, is higher response times resulting in a bit more blur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> VA offers close to OLED blacks and no glow to speak of.


No, sorry. It's not even close. Speaking from experience as I've calibrated and tested both the 55" Samsung OLED and the new 55" LG OLED. Even the best of the best plasmas, which are still quite a bit better than these VA panels, don't really touch OLED.









Nothing really comes close PQ-wise, but sadly OLED can't be used a monitor. VA is the next best thing for computer use... despite the massive gap.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> No, sorry. It's not even close. Speaking from experience as I've calibrated and tested both the 55" Samsung OLED and the new 55" LG OLED. Even the best of the best plasmas, which are still quite a bit better than these VA panels, don't really touch OLED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing really comes close PQ-wise, but sadly OLED can't be used a monitor. VA is the next best thing for computer use... despite the massive gap.


that massive gap is mostly down to your actual perception based on the cheap grey film used on a plasticy VA monitor vs the expensive black background film used on a luxurious multi thousand dollar glossy OLED TV. Yes OLED is 100% perfect black and this for me is the holy grail, a 1080p OLED will look better to most people than a lower quality 4k LCD. Contrast is edge definition to the human eye i.e resolution.

VA on a decent panel set on low backlight is around: 0.04 cd/m2 blackpoint! IPS is anywhere between 0.16 (and in the cheap korean panels case upto 0.30! , no there isn't a zero missing S-IPS, PLS and IPS are about 60x to in the worse case 200x worse ) thats a massive difference and gives VA a contrast ratio boost of thousands.

by contrast (no pun needed) OLED is errr ... 0.000 etc..









In fact if we were to really clutch at straws here there is a panel technology called *cpVA*
Quote:


> minimum black point of less than 0.02 cd/m2. At the lowest end, the black depth reached below the minimum threshold of the i1 Display 2 device again, being less than 0.02 cd/m2. As a result the dynamic contrast ratio is > 12,970:1 but we cannot measure how much more.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/samsung_f2380.htm

^
so even the beyond human capability measuring tool of tftcentral cannot measure any lower than that LCD technology offers and that means that the real difference between what your eye sees VS oled on a panel like that is more likely down to the TV's more vivid colors, larger image and better quality panel film background









but yea.. oled is still awesome, IPS is not particularly great for dark scenes at all and thats not even mentioning potential light bleed or ghosting ontop of the poor black level. IPS is grey all day.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> TN doesnt glow anywhere near as bad as IPS. I have a TN panel amongst others and its got no clouding or any backlight glow, i just got a decent HP panel. IPS is more hit than miss and most of my games tend to be dark (zombie shooters and fps role playing)
> 
> Also 60hz doesn't tear just because its 60hz. play some 60hz xbox or playstation games (if you can find them) they dont tear because they are optimized and vsync locked. samewise if your FPS never drops below a good 65fps on PC you wont see tearing as your not momentarily dropping down to 30fps.
> 
> and thats the problem. 4k is all well and good but unless the 4k panel is gsync or freesync then when people get less than 60fps even though there counter is showing 45fps its actually rendering at 30fps! which really is too low for action games.
> 
> 144hz panel allows as you rightly say for the gpu to stretch its legs and get 80,90,100 fps on the screen and around 96hz it feels very fluid.
> 
> but yea, 21:9 @ 144hz would still be needed for a purchase , everything else is soon to be available in 1440p 16:9 format so i don't see the issue here..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1511753/tftcentral-144hz-ips-type-panels-finally-on-their-way-1440p-as-well
> 
> so long as its a decent IPS / S-IPS / MVA / AHVA / VA im not too fussed but VA offers close to OLED blacks and no glow to speak of.


Every TN screen I have ever owned had Glow. Both my TN Screens have just as much glow as my IPS, my Acer monitor may have worse Glow IMO (in a worse spot).

360 games do tear, I have seen it many of times.

Though most games use vsync, especially when it comes to the PS3.

Though largely depends on the framerate you run at, and 360/ps3 games hardly break 60fps.

For Me even with a 290, getting tearing at 96hz is not a common thing. TitanFall is really bad at 60hz for me, at 96hz I have yet to see tearing on TitanFall. But I have seen tearing with othergames, just doesn't happen often. 144hz is the goal though









My other monitors are 120hz TN screens, back from when I was about to go 3D surround with my GTX470's. They were more fluid than my IPS, but the color and black levels were pretty meh.

VA panels are pretty nice though.


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> It's a whopping 1.26 million more pixels than standard 1440p. Sure it'd benefit from being able to go above 60fps but you'd get a fraction of the 120/144hz benefits unless you turned down settings or ran preferably 3 top of the line GPUs. It's a target market that doesn't exist outside of the .1%. They'd also have to swap to a TN panel to have a _chance_ at getting 144hz + 3440x1440 into a display, which honestly kills the main selling point of this display... The VA panel. Basically the .1% would get better motion, while the 99.9% would get an overall worse quality display with a higher price tag.
> 
> I just don't see a company releasing something like that anytime soon. They'd end up with a $1500 TN panel monitor that very few people would buy.:


You're blowing things out of proportion to fit your narrative. Latest 980/970 reviews show you're out to lunch.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*
> 
> i want this in a 144 hz IPS version


This and I will buy it.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> It's a whopping 1.26 million more pixels than standard 1440p. Sure it'd benefit from being able to go above 60fps but you'd get a fraction of the 120/144hz benefits unless you turned down settings or ran preferably 3 top of the line GPUs. It's a target market that doesn't exist outside of the .1%. They'd also have to swap to a TN panel to have a _chance_ at getting 144hz + 3440x1440 into a display, which honestly kills the main selling point of this display... The VA panel. Basically the .1% would get better motion, while the 99.9% would get an overall worse quality display with a higher price tag.


Also You would Most likely Own a Monitor for a long longer time Period than a GPU.

GPU Power is not going to be a problem.

120/144hz in themselves are much more worth it even if you are only going around 60fps.

Getting around 60-100FPS on a 60hz screen is the biggest problem.


----------



## Thready

I think curved TVs are a cancer on the TV market. They're a gimmick and lower the quality of a TV because they have narrow viewing angles. But a curved monitor on the other hand... might be fun.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Also You would Most likely Own a Monitor for a long longer time Period than a GPU.
> 
> GPU Power is not going to be a problem.
> 
> 120/144hz in themselves are much more worth it even if you are only going around 60fps.
> 
> Getting around 60-100FPS on a 60hz screen is the biggest problem.


not everyone runs a 980Ti (sorry the Ti will be out soon much to all the 980 owners dismay







) but then again most pc games ( well the most popular ones) are not too graphically demanding. I could easily appreciate a 144/150hz 1440p monitor playing CS:GO and benefit from it without needing tripple top end GPU's.


----------



## hanzy

My future setup is this and an ROG Swift or maybe one of the new 144Hz IPS panels.

Now how do I arrange them on my desk!?


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> It's a whopping 1.26 million more pixels than standard 1440p. Sure it'd benefit from being able to go above 60fps but you'd get a fraction of the 120/144hz benefits unless you turned down settings or ran preferably 3 top of the line GPUs. It's a target market that doesn't exist outside of the .1%. They'd also have to swap to a TN panel to have a _chance_ at getting 144hz + 3440x1440 into a display, which honestly kills the main selling point of this display... The VA panel. Basically the .1% would get better motion, while the 99.9% would get an overall worse quality display with a higher price tag.


In a year or two (when this comes out) 2 GM200/10 or R9 390x or whatever should be able to guarantee over 60fps most of the time at this res. I'd even wager the cut down big maxwell and the R9 390 would very easily too.

My two Titans can easily get me ~80fps most games in standard 1440p on max with AA off.

A razer blade on 3200x1800 (more pixels than the 3440x1440) can run medium settings AA off at 40fps on newer games, like watch dogs, can run high no AA far cry 3 etc.

That's a cut down GK104 chip, like the 670.

Two 980's can handle 4k at 40 fps, I'd wager two of the next gen top of the lines (when these monitors come out) could get 60-80fps.

I'm more looking forward to the AHVA 1440p 144hz monitors







with G-Sync. Two 980ti's and I'm good to go


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> You're blowing things out of proportion to fit your narrative. Latest 980/970 reviews show you're out to lunch.


How does that not agree with what I said? Those are the latest and greatest GPUs. You still need at least 2 to get a good gap above 60FPS at 3440x1440, and ideally three of them to get the full benefits of 144hz. That's exactly what I said above, it only benefits the .1% of people and hurts the rest. By putting 144hz on this monitor, you would have to use a lower quality panel and the monitor would have a higher price tag... and *even then* it is still iffy that 3440x1440 144hz TN is even possible with current technology.

The fact of the matter is... I can claim I want personal flying cars all day long, it ain't happening anytime soon. A 3440x1440 144Hz IPS monitor is not possible and likely won't be anytime in the near future. There's not really a single monitor that's been announced that comes close to those specs. A 3440x1440 VA monitor is impressive by itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Getting around 60-100FPS on a 60hz screen is the biggest problem.


The biggest problem is sacrificing a lot of PQ using a panel capable of getting 144hz, but you aren't even taking full advantage of them. The monitor would also cost more. TN at 85FPS versus VA/IPS at 60FPS is a pretty easy choice for me, but then again I still choose VA/IPS at 60 over TN at 144....









All I stated was I don't see the demand for 3440x1440 144Hz. At this time, it would be a TN panel. It will also be around $1500-$2000. Followed by $1500 in GPUs to properly utilize it. Is there really that much demand for such a product? I really don't think there is.

EDIT: If some company actually manages to release a 3440x1440 144Hz IPS display for under $1500, sign me up. I just don't think its a reasonable expectation for at least another few years.


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> How does that not agree with what I said? Those are the latest and greatest GPUs. You still need at least 2 to get a good gap above 60FPS at 3440x1440, and ideally three of them to get the full benefits of 144hz. That's exactly what I said above, it only benefits the .1% of people and hurts the rest. By putting 144hz on this monitor, you would have to use a lower quality panel and the monitor would have a higher price tag... and *even then* it is still iffy that 3440x1440 144hz TN is even possible with current technology.
> 
> The fact of the matter is... I can claim I want personal flying cars all day long, it ain't happening anytime soon. A 3440x1440 144Hz IPS monitor is not possible and likely won't be anytime in the near future. There's not really a single monitor that's been announced that comes close to those specs. A 3440x1440 VA monitor is impressive by itself.
> The biggest problem is sacrificing a lot of PQ using a panel capable of getting 144hz, but you aren't even taking full advantage of them. The monitor would also cost more. TN at 85FPS versus VA/IPS at 60FPS is a pretty easy choice for me, but then again I still choose VA/IPS at 60 over TN at 144....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I stated was I don't see the demand for 3440x1440 144Hz. At this time, it would be a TN panel. It will also be around $1500-$2000. Is there really that much demand for such a product? I really don't think there is.
> 
> EDIT: If some company actually manages to release a 3440x1440 144Hz IPS display for under $1500, sign me up. I just don't think its a reasonable expectation for at least another few years.


Because it doesn't. Two 970s for the cost of one last gen achieves 60+ for many games. I don't know why you keep trying, people can see the benchmarks to know you're off your rocker.


----------



## xxroxx

Yours for only $999...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

1440p for my 2 x 290X is just too easy. Even BF4 in Ultra at 4K is easy to run. What is this IPS glow people bring up? I have had my Dell U2711 for 3 years now and dont see no glow.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> Because it doesn't. Two 970s for the cost of one last gen achieves 60+ for many games. I don't know why you keep trying, people can see the benchmarks to know you're off your rocker.


I swear the more I come to these forums the more people like to throw words in my mouth. Where did I say it doesn't achieve 60+. I stated it doesn't achieve 144, especially at 3440x1440.

Seriously, my whole argument is "You aren't getting the full benefit of 144hz on 3440x1440 without THREE top of the line GPUs". I'm not wrong, if you say I am than you are the one off your rocker. Everything else you claimed I said was just assumption on your part.


----------



## keiths

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I swear the more I come to these forums the more people like to throw words in my mouth. Where did I say it doesn't achieve 60+. I stated it doesn't achieve 144, especially at 3440x1440.
> 
> Seriously, my whole argument is "You aren't getting the full benefit of 144hz on 3440x1440 without THREE top of the line GPUs". I'm not wrong, if you say I am than you are the one off your rocker. Everything else you claimed I said was just assumption on your part.


You railed against having a 3440x1440 monitor do more than 60 Hz, not worth it, only 1%, overpriced, can't achieve it. You're wrong.


----------



## Kuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Not that I'm looking to buy but THANK GOD A VESA MOUNT!


Hehe yeah, I have been hitting our Samsung rep up about the lack of VESA support in their monitors for months, glad to see they woke up to that issue at least lol.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keiths*
> 
> You railed against having a 3440x1440 monitor do more than 60 Hz, not worth it, only 1%, overpriced, can't achieve it. You're wrong.


No. I. Didn't. Again, you assumed. My first post in this thread: "Not sure why the demand for 144hz on a 3440x1440 monitor. Have to run low settings or buy 3 top of the line GPUs." I am not wrong, you just assumed what I meant. I'm talking getting 144FPS at 3440x1440 for the full 144hz benefit. Any two GPUs on the market won't achieve that in newer games, you will need 3.

Now let's move on to my second post where I felt I made myself very clear on what I meant. "Sure it'd benefit from being able to go above 60fps but *you'd get a fraction of the 120/144hz benefits* unless you turned down settings or ran preferably 3 top of the line GPUs." I *never* claimed that someone can't achieve 60+ on 3440x1440 with cheaper setups.

Please point me in the direction of that 3440x1440 IPS 144HZ if it's possible with current technology? There's a reason why no company has released or even announced one yet. Either 1) Because it's a very limited market at a very high development cost, or 2) Because it's not possible yet. Exactly what i've been stating this entire time.

*EDIT: Not going to derail this thread anymore with this pointless argument. This looks like a nice monitor, and panel technology just isn't there yet to be considering 3440x1440 IPS 144Hz as an option. Try again in 2-3 years.*


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

I like the LG monitor better. Don't know why


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> I like the LG monitor better. Don't know why


I think because we still find curved monitors weird.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute*
> 
> I like the LG monitor better. Don't know why
> 
> 
> 
> I think because we still find curved monitors weird.
Click to expand...

LG also has a curved 34" coming out, both in a LG branded model as well as a Dell.

I'm fascinated that we went from an outwardly bulging chuck of a sphere, to perfectly flat, to an inwardly dipping chuck of a cylinder.

I'm curious how well a curved screen works if the user's eyes aren't near the focus of the arc segment.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LG also has a curved 34" coming out, both in a LG branded model as well as a Dell.
> 
> I'm fascinated that we went from an outwardly bulging chuck of a sphere, to perfectly flat, to an inwardly dipping chuck of a cylinder.
> 
> I'm curious how well a curved screen works if the user's eyes aren't near the focus of the arc segment.


screw the focus, it's all about sitting 1 foot away and immersing your peripheral vision.







that's the whole point of extra-wide monitors (for games, at least)


----------



## Swolern

Such a sexy monitor!!!


----------



## dubldwn

Excellent. Even more competition for 34" 21:9. Waiting for an update on the curved AOC. Interesting they went with VA instead of PLS. I saw the LG and I'm sold on 21:9.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Such a sexy monitor!!!


Yep I wouldnt mind giving one a crack.

Probably 25ms to 32ms lag which is fine for all games other than FPS online games. Motion blur perhaps as well.

Perfect monitor for ARMA 3.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> almost, this.
> 
> the monitor is so close to perfect. VA (for blacks) curved and 21:9 for immersion. 1440p for details.. but 60hz.. arrg why can they never get one monitor with all the features on. I don't wnt a 144hz IPS 21:9 1440p as it will cloud and backlight glow and be grey in darker scenes like most IPS (unless they manage to make one without this), then again VA has slow pixel response.
> 
> please add 144hz and gsync support ( with no backlight flicker like the BenQ technology) then its perfect ( for crummy lcd technology that is)
> 
> as an aside samsung screens and tv's tend to have a high input lag, it will be interesting to see what tftcentral measure this as. The 1ms 4k 28" samsung monitor had the highest input lag they had ever measured!


Not even 144hz.... 96hz will do most of the time.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Not even 144hz.... 96hz will do most of the time.


completely agree. after a certain point the pixels cant switch fast enough anyway also 96khz matches nicely for x4 24fps bluerays and for some unknown reason i preferred it to 120hz when saw it.. it just seemed right not too silly fast but natural.


----------



## thebski

Count me in the would buy as a 144 Hz G-Sync monitor. Man that would be awesome.


----------



## KGPrime

I'm really interested in this one. I gave up years ago on the fact that LCD are just going to suck one way or another. I'm still running on my last FW900 but ultra wide is something i've wanted since imagined it becoming common one day 16 years ago. It was inevitable.

When the 21:9 aspect finally came i was almost tempted, but basically since i still have a perfectly working wide crt there has been no reason to drop the cash. If i had to settle i would have to choose VA for the blacks, as my OS , my custom shells and backgrounds have always been black and i cannot handle "kinda of black" nor IPS glow. The fact that it's curved and somewhat glossy along with VA might make me buy one, at least to try out. I'll still hate 60htz and the input lag that's guaranteed. But i gotta try 21:9, it's too glorious. As the years go by and i'm less of a gamer - particularly fps, it makes it easier to settle.

Waiting with anticipation - and expect to be disappointed, lol. But can't wait for the first good review to drop.


----------



## iBored

Now engineers: How many of these make a complete 360deg monitor around the user???


----------



## LiquidHaus

Realistically...how much you guys predict this will be?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Realistically...how much you guys predict this will be?


$1200-$1500.


----------



## ladcrooks

i still don't get it, the curve thingy! Less natural then a flat TV

Think about it a crowd of people in a formation in say like a -

v

is now going to be distorted in away to the eye ? Surely it will seem if the very back of say a crowd in that formation is lookin closer to the side.

Does anyone know what i mean? I have seen a curved tv in currys, and i did not like it


----------



## Mygaffer

I don't want curved. A curved display does two things, distorts the pictures, especially straight lines, and reduces the number of good spots you have to view the screen. There is no science behind curved screens, simply TV manufacturers looking for the next marketing tool.

What I want is simple. 27-34", 4k resolution, 120hz+, with a VA or IPS panel. Flat screen needless to say. I'd pay a pretty chunk of change for that monitor.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Hum.. this or lg's 4k or dell's 34 curved..


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I don't want curved. A curved display does two things, distorts the pictures, especially straight lines, and reduces the number of good spots you have to view the screen. There is no science behind curved screens, simply TV manufacturers looking for the next marketing tool.
> 
> What I want is simple. 27-34", 4k resolution, 120hz+, with a VA or IPS panel. Flat screen needless to say. I'd pay a pretty chunk of change for that monitor.


Same but i want a 40" 21:9 @ 5k VA panel / g-sync for full desk coverage and decent height.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525708/upcoming-pc-displays-q4-2014-2015/20#post_23190877


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I don't want curved. A curved display does two things, distorts the pictures, especially straight lines, and reduces the number of good spots you have to view the screen. There is no science behind curved screens, simply TV manufacturers looking for the next marketing tool.
> 
> What I want is simple. 27-34", 4k resolution, 120hz+, with a VA or IPS panel. Flat screen needless to say. I'd pay a pretty chunk of change for that monitor.


You have clearly never seen a curved 34" Monitor. It has none of the effects you described. When you're sitting directly in front of it like you should with a computer monitor the results are amazing and well worth the increase of price over the flat model.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> You have clearly never seen a curved 34" Monitor. It has none of the effects you described. When you're sitting directly in front of it like you should with a computer monitor the results are amazing and well worth the increase of price over the flat model.


I'll let people smarter than me talk about the science, or lack thereof, behind curved TVs.

http://www.cnet.com/news/trouble-with-the-curve-what-you-need-to-know-about-curved-tvs/

Basically he says that the curved displays are pretty much cosmetic and do provide much in the way of benefits when actually using the screens. I don't own one but I have been in front of curved monitors. Personally they are not for me, but I understand if others enjoy the look or believe it adds to immersion or something.


----------



## Emmanuel

My wish:

34" +
Flat (curved won't be a deal breaker if price isn't inflated)
No light bleed problems
IPS or VA panel
60Hz (I don't see the need for a refresh rate that my GPUs won't be able to reach anyway)
Low input lag
A real 4k screen, not 2 halves attached together driven by their own controller
I've never felt a big need for FreeSync/GSync type technologies before but it sounds like it's more important at very high resolutions, so I'm unsure about this one.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I'll let people smarter than me talk about the science, or lack thereof, behind curved TVs.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/trouble-with-the-curve-what-you-need-to-know-about-curved-tvs/
> 
> Basically he says that the curved displays are pretty much cosmetic and do provide much in the way of benefits when actually using the screens. I don't own one but I have been in front of curved monitors. Personally they are not for me, but I understand if others enjoy the look or believe it adds to immersion or something.


But we aren't talking about 55"+ curved Tv's. We are discussing a 34" curved computer monitor in which most of us sit centered directly in front of. All the reviews I've seen as well as experienced in person on the LG actually increases clarity towards the edges compared to a flat panel. Not distortion or the effect of bending in any way. The video I posted explains it perfectly if you would actually watch it. Bringing a large curved TV's effects from which people view from many different angles is a different argument.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think because we still find curved monitors weird.


It's not the shape that bothers me, I just think most Samsung products look cheap, even if they cost a lot of money. LG has been producing some really nice looking products lately.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I'll let people smarter than me talk about the science, or lack thereof, behind curved TVs.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/trouble-with-the-curve-what-you-need-to-know-about-curved-tvs/
> 
> Basically he says that the curved displays are pretty much cosmetic and do provide much in the way of benefits when actually using the screens. I don't own one but I have been in front of curved monitors. Personally they are not for me, but I understand if others enjoy the look or believe it adds to immersion or something.


Sitting distance from a TV (8ft+)is a lot different what we sit at from a monitor at the desk(1-2ft). The further the distance, the less influential the curved aspect is. But everyone has their own preference also.


----------



## ladcrooks

Must have reshaped the packaging world

http://s1234.photobucket.com/user/l...Packing-Peanuts-In-A-Box_zps077b2dce.jpg.html


----------



## SuprUsrStan

How come the SE790C shown at IFA had a height adjustable stand AND a VESA mount but this one shown in the OP does not? Its clearly got a different stand.







EDIT: Notice the ones on the left are non adjustable while the one on the right is height adjustable. I believe it might come in two variants. The source article linked in the OP actually shows a picture of the 34 inch version with the height adjustable stand even though it claims its tilt only.


----------



## Johnsen

Vesa mount!


----------



## edo101

So what is the appeal of curved displays again?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> So what is the appeal of curved displays again?


when your bored you can use them as a see saw


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> So what is the appeal of curved displays again?


When people set up two or more monitors they don't arrange them in a straight line; the screens are angled. This screen is just wide enough that when you look at the right and left ends the curve makes the image more perpendicular to your view. This gives you better image quality and more immersion. Assuming you're 2 feet in front of the screen.


----------



## iCrap

So is this thing just vaporware? still no price or release date?


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> So is this thing just vaporware? still no price or release date?


Saw this monitor in person at Microcenter the other day. Was like 1399 and it was gorgeous. Putting my face about two ft from it was a cool experience as it wrapped around my sight. My complaint remains from the regular 34 though, it's just not tall enough, the side to side viewing is amazing but I can still see to much under and over the monitor at the same time which messes up the experience and makes me feel like something is missing.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Saw this monitor in person at Microcenter the other day. Was like 1399 and it was gorgeous. Putting my face about two ft from it was a cool experience as it wrapped around my sight. My complaint remains from the regular 34 though, it's just not tall enough, the side to side viewing is amazing but I can still see to much under and over the monitor at the same time which messes up the experience and makes me feel like something is missing.


No you saw the LG version. I have seen that one at microcenter also.


----------



## batman900

Lmao your right, I was a dummy and didn't see Samsung in the title


----------



## Emmanuel

I don't see the value in 21:9, to me that's another gimmick. If you stretch it as far as your peripheral vision goes, the height will still be too short.
If you were to convert the human eye's oval sight into an aspect ratio, it would be closer to 4:3. Personally I prefer 16:10 16:9. Also from a practical standpoint, you'll be running out of space on your desk way before the monitor gets tall enough that you don't see your wall behind it.

40" 16:10/9 here I come, whenever you decide to come out!


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I don't see the value in 21:9, to me that's another gimmick. If you stretch it as far as your peripheral vision goes, the height will still be too short.
> If you were to convert the human eye's oval sight into an aspect ratio, it would be closer to 4:3. Personally I prefer 16:10 16:9. Also from a practical standpoint, you'll be running out of space on your desk way before the monitor gets tall enough that you don't see your wall behind it.
> 
> 40" 16:10/9 here I come, whenever you decide to come out!


I think 21:9 is better (you really have to use it before making a solid judgement) BUT my only problem is 34" is still to small, and the resolution needs to be a little higher.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I don't see the value in 21:9, to me that's another gimmick. If you stretch it as far as your peripheral vision goes, the height will still be too short.
> If you were to convert the human eye's oval sight into an aspect ratio, it would be closer to 4:3. Personally I prefer 16:10 16:9. Also from a practical standpoint, you'll be running out of space on your desk way before the monitor gets tall enough that you don't see your wall behind it.
> 
> 40" 16:10/9 here I come, whenever you decide to come out!
> 
> 
> 
> I think 21:9 is better (you really have to use it before making a solid judgement) BUT my only problem is 34" is still to small, and the resolution needs to be a little higher.
Click to expand...

40" 4K, make a custom 3840x1600 resolution and deal with letterboxing if you desire 21:9 for a specific game. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I think 21:9 is better (you really have to use it before making a solid judgement) BUT my only problem is 34" is still to small, and the resolution needs to be a little higher.


I get what you're saying but if I upgrade from my 30" 2560*1600, I want my new monitor be taller than my old one otherwise it won't feel like much of an upgrade for me. My ZR30W viewable area is 15.5" vertical, does anyone know what it is for those 34" 21:9 monitors?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I think 21:9 is better (you really have to use it before making a solid judgement) BUT my only problem is 34" is still to small, and the resolution needs to be a little higher.
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you're saying but if I upgrade from my 30" 2560*1600, I want my new monitor be taller than my old one otherwise it won't feel like much of an upgrade for me. My ZR30W viewable area is 15.5" vertical, does anyone know what it is for those 34" 21:9 monitors?
Click to expand...

13.2" assuming a 109 PPI.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 13.2" assuming a 109 PPI.


So yeah I'd be losing a whopping 2 inches in height going to a monitor with a 4" longer diagonal...
I wish we had more choices around the holiday season... I'm kinda looking forward to that Philips 40" 4k, hopefully the color, response time will be good and light bleed non-existent.


----------



## dubldwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Saw this monitor in person at Microcenter the other day. Was like 1399 and it was gorgeous. Putting my face about two ft from it was a cool experience as it wrapped around my sight. My complaint remains from the regular 34 though, it's just not tall enough, the side to side viewing is amazing but I can still see to much under and over the monitor at the same time which messes up the experience and makes me feel like something is missing.


I agree with this but I still might get it. 32" 4k fills up the view real nice - but then I have to push 4k frames. Tough decision.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I don't see the value in 21:9, to me that's another gimmick. If you stretch it as far as your peripheral vision goes, the height will still be too short.


Here's what appeals to me about 21:9 as a current surround user. First, I should say that I do love surround. I don't use it all the time and especially not a lot now as I only have one GPU at the moment, but it is really nice for some games. For FPS type games that have somewhat of a competitive feel to them, the additional horizontal viewing area is really nice. It also does a lot for immersion. It feels very bland going back to one screen and feels like a lot is missing.

The downsides to surround are a few. First, it takes three displays. Three displays is a lot to buy. Also, unless you have 4 monitors laying around with a huge desk or a mount to mount one above, you can't really have an accessory display. Those are nice IMO for monitoring programs such as Real Temp and Precision X while gaming. Also, there's the whole bezel thing. I have gotten used to it, but I would be in extreme denial if I said that an experience without bezels wouldn't be far superior. Third, the outside half or so of the two outside monitors is pretty distorted due to the peripheral vision effect and doesn't really add a lot of usable viewing space. It's really just pixels that have to be rendered.

I really think 21:9 would be the sweet spot as it would alleviate all of the issues I outlined above. You would get additional horizontal viewing space and immersion, but wouldn't have to waste GPU power rendering what is pretty much a wasted outside half of your two outside screens. It's also obviously only one screen and has no bezels in the middle. I think it would be really great.

As far as driving it, I don't think it would be that big of an issue as long as it were a 1440P display. Any current surround user is already pushing 6.22 MP assuming 1080P. I know when I had two 780 Ti's, with a few tweaks I really had no trouble maintaining 120 FPS while playing BF4. There would be even less trouble pushing the 4.95 MP of a 3440x1440 display. Compared to the 8.29 MP of a 4K display that future high end GPU's will be geared to drive, it shouldn't be that troubling pushing a 3440x1440 display to high refresh rates if you're willing to run a few settings tweaked down in some titles. Of course, you could max everything out if you were willing to shell out for the proper GPU configuration.

As I said earlier in the thread, a 21:9 1440P display with 144 Hz refresh and G-Sync would be basically the perfect monitor for me. I would pay quite a lot for that. Not having an AG coating on it would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*
> 
> I get what you're saying but if I upgrade from my 30" 2560*1600, I want my new monitor be taller than my old one otherwise it won't feel like much of an upgrade for me. My ZR30W viewable area is 15.5" vertical, does anyone know what it is for those 34" 21:9 monitors?


Viewing dimensions on the monitor would be 31.25"x13.39".


----------



## hatlesschimp

Waiting for this!

4K
40"
Curved
60hz
G-Sync
HDMI 2.0
DP1.3


----------



## CaliLife17

I have an LG 34UC97 at work and love it. The Curve does help with something you sit a foot or less away from when it comes to viewing things at the edge of the screen. I have contemplated buying 3 for my home setup, but I really love my Swift monitor and I don't think i could live without g-sync.

This Samsun one seems to be similar to the LG one i use. THe only complaint i have with the LG one is there is no height adjustment, so I had to put it on a raiser. I use a standing desk so the monitor is too low for all by itself.


----------



## KGPrime

My requirements are only for the display. I don't care about mounting or height adjust. All that can be worked around. But just picture and useability.
The curved i would go for over the flat only in hopes that it would lessen the glare effects of IPS or MV type panels. They both have it just different. Glow, Shimmer whatever you want to call it.
VA type panels are probably at the moment the compromise i can live with.

The curve ultra wide i would go for for the little extra wrap around. I would also hope it lessens the shimmer, glow, or contrast crush. I'll have too see it in person. I still expect disappointment, but we'll see.
One day i'm going to be forced into LCD land so whatever vaseline makes it easier to accept i'll go for. I'll pay 2 grand for an Eizo 16:10 24" IPS or PLS if the right one comes along, i don't care i'll use it for 10 years likely since this tech doesn't seem to be changing any time soon. But i really want to try an ultra wide. Another possibility I may also just go the projector route if i can find the perfect type of material to cast it on.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Waiting for this!
> 
> 4K
> 40"
> Curved
> 60hz
> G-Sync
> HDMI 2.0
> DP1.3


That's where this thing looks to be a major winner in my book:



http://4k.com/news/philips-releases-new-40-inch-4k-monitor-4040/

4K
40"
60Hz with DP 1.2
VA panel

Its not curved and lacks G-Sync but the price is $800 and it will release in mid-December! Super excited about this monitor and I hope to replace my dual 27" Korean IPS's when it releases!


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's where this thing looks to be a major winner in my book:
> 
> 
> 
> http://4k.com/news/philips-releases-new-40-inch-4k-monitor-4040/
> 
> 4K
> 40"
> 60Hz with DP 1.2
> VA panel
> 
> Its not curved and lacks G-Sync but the price is $800 and it will release in mid-December! Super excited about this monitor and I hope to replace my dual 27" Korean IPS's when it releases!


Damn I just wish that was 21:9. Even still I may just buy this when it comes out. 60hz and VA makes it totally worth it.


----------



## amlett

I'm waiting both Samsung curved and Philips monitors for upgrading my 2709w. I preffer VA panels. Possibly I'll end getting the Philips one because I'll use the two pcs of my sig, and with the samsung, one of them wouldn't be able to do full resolution at 60hz (it has only one Displayport). deal breaker for me.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> That's where this thing looks to be a major winner in my book:
> 
> 
> 
> http://4k.com/news/philips-releases-new-40-inch-4k-monitor-4040/
> 
> 4K
> 40"
> 60Hz with DP 1.2
> VA panel
> 
> Its not curved and lacks G-Sync but the price is $800 and it will release in mid-December! Super excited about this monitor and I hope to replace my dual 27" Korean IPS's when it releases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I just wish that was 21:9. Even still I may just buy this when it comes out. 60hz and VA makes it totally worth it.
Click to expand...

You do realize that you even if you force black bars on the top and bottom on the 40 inch, you will still be larger than the 34 inch 21:9 monitors and at the same DPI so it's just win win.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> You do realize that you even if you force black bars on the top and bottom on the 40 inch, you will still be larger than the 34 inch 21:9 monitors and at the same DPI so it's just win win.


kind of what i was saying a while back. If your panel is VA then you should get black borders and not IPS edge glow and backlight bleed. You can even just run windowed mode in the desktop and get the same 34" on a 40" whilst having other stuff running with room to spare


----------



## Dyaems

Is there any pricing on this? Might replace my U3014 with this because I like VA panels more than IPS and I also don't use the extra height . I don't do any competitive gaming nowadays anyway.

Oh, no pricing yet. Hope its not too expensive.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> kind of what i was saying a while back. If your panel is VA then you should get black borders and not IPS edge glow and backlight bleed. You can even just run windowed mode in the desktop and get the same 34" on a 40" whilst having other stuff running with room to spare


Now the turn is for curved 40" 4K monitor...


----------



## InHartWeTrust

So, why would one pick this over the Dell U3415W?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> So, why would one pick this over the Dell U3415W?


3000:1 contrast is the main advantage of VA over IPS.

Without any head to head comparisons yet, it's hard to say what other advantages/disadvantages it will have compared to the Dell.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> 3000:1 contrast is the main advantage of VA over IPS.
> 
> Without any head to head comparisons yet, it's hard to say what other advantages/disadvantages it will have compared to the Dell.


VA panels typically have better response times as well. If you plan to use this display for gaming that becomes a sure fire advantage.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> VA panels typically have better response times as well. If you plan to use this display for gaming that becomes a sure fire advantage.


You've got it backwards, I believe.


----------



## Pantsu

VA has bad response times, especially with black to grey transitions. It could lead to smearing in dark content, where VA is supposed to be good thanks to its black depth. There's also the gamma shift cone that makes the center darker than the corners. On a plus side it doesn't suffer from the same IPS glow that plagues the other panels. It can still have corner clouding thanks to the backlight. For a 21:9 panel it's pretty much guaranteed that if it's IPS it'll have glow in the corners, so VA could end being the better option overall. Of course the curve might help with the gamma shift, but the same goes for ips glow, and from what I've heard, the curve is so slight it doesn't necessarily even matter.


----------



## overvolted

Don't get me wrong I dig this new monitor tech coming out, but whether it be this 34" ultrawide, or the 40" 4k, it's just not enough screen real estate for what I do professionally. Will be holding out for whoever is smart enough to manufacture a 51" 21:9 5120x2160 curved display (would be the same pixel density roughly as the 40" 4k). That will finally be the death of my need for multi monitor setups. Too bad this is my own personal little pipe dream, not even a hint of this kind of behemoth hitting the market anytime soon.


----------



## Lass3

VA is more suited for gaming than IPS. Thats why Eizo choosed VA for its FG2421.

Especially when 120 Hz+

Thats why AU Optronics are using AH-VA in their upcoming 1440p 144 Hz panels.

Had a Qnix 1440p @ 100 Hz for a few weeks, it was not very good for gaming. Hz is not everything and IPS just don't work that well with high Hz. Image quality degrades and there's still blur/trailing compared to TN or VA with high Hz. Input lag felt high.


----------



## Asus11

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-211-SA


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Thats why AU Optronics are using AH-VA in their upcoming 1440p 144 Hz panels.


AHVA is AUO's alternative to IPS/PLS and it stands for Advanced Hyper-Viewing Angle, not vertical alignment. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/content/panel_technologies_content.htm#ahva


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-211-SA


It looks like it has height adjustment but the specs say tilt only sooo which is it?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-211-SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it has height adjustment but the specs say tilt only sooo which is it?
Click to expand...

http://www.samsung.com/ch/consumer/computer-peripherals/monitor/curved-ultra-wqhd-monitors/LS34E790CNS/EN

Height and tilt. No rotation side to side, or landscape to portrait (that last one is a bit of a no-brainer).


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/ch/consumer/computer-peripherals/monitor/curved-ultra-wqhd-monitors/LS34E790CNS/EN
> 
> Height and tilt. No rotation side to side, or landscape to portrait (that last one is a bit of a no-brainer).


Hum looks like there's a C and CN CN = Height adjust but C isn't ? But then it lists CN then C on Samsung site too LOL which is WHICH be clear lol

The one on OCUK is just a plain C.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Hum looks like there's a C and CN CN = Height adjust but C isn't ? But then it lists CN then C on Samsung site too LOL which is WHICH be clear lol
> 
> The one on OCUK is just a plain C.


So many choices 4K IPS, Curved 34 from dell/ or Samsung? lol


----------



## Nikonthenet

http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN

Description here is for the 'C' and details 'HAS - Height Adjustable Stand'

I'm taking the jump on one of these. Should arrive next weekend in time for Xmas


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Do we know the pice on these yet?


----------



## Swolern

LG's IPS version is $1299 so it will probably be priced similar.
http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9B-24-005-733&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleBiz-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleBiz-PC-_-pla-_-LCD+%2f+LED+Monitors-_-9B-24-005-733&gclid=Cj0KEQiA5K-kBRDZ9r71gOvlxOMBEiQAwkK52CcK12-CEbXh_xif-o5TYmbJ1W-7Vf0WZTE5I-sWaWkaAh2p8P8HAQ


----------



## rcfc89

http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN

Wow....Very impressive display.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN
> 
> Wow....Very impressive display.


Was checking this out earlier this week on the Russian Samsung website...it looks incredible. I think if it lives up to everything that is claimed and proves to be the best VA panel to date, I will forego my IPS love and get this one over the Dell.


----------



## amlett

Finnaly just one Display port isn't it?








HDMI ports can't get 60hz, why the hell they are putting two of them and just one DP??


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Finnaly just one Display port isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDMI ports can't get 60hz, why the hell they are putting two of them and just one DP??


two cdmi can reach 60hz. A single can reach 50hz.


----------



## amlett

That doesnt matter.it doesnt make any sense use connections that are more expensive and doesnt support 60hz by it selves having DP aviable. Look at dell's or lg's options. For me, having two pcs, its a deal breaker. Can't use two HDMI on any of them. Great job samsung.

It seems that I'm not on 34" curved train, don't like IPS glow, and the VA has a stupid connection layout for more than one PC.


----------



## MonarchX

This sucker does seem like a great competitor to Eizo Foris FG2421... I might even get it, but I'd hate to part with 5000:1 contrast ratio, 120Hz light-strobing (like LightBoost), and 1.6ms response time, but the higher resolution + widescreen might be worth it. I am not sure...


----------



## rcfc89

One Dp is all you need. 60hz all day.
If you have 2 Pc's there are solutions.
http://www.amazon.com/SIIG-CE-KV0411-S1-2-Port-DisplayPort-Switch/dp/B007ZT1GQ6


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have been using LG 34 and i think this monitor is pointless for PC. Only thing good about it is movies and some games. There are just too much downsides with these monitors. 75% of my stuff works 16:9 only. Stuff like animes, TV shows and Dota 2. I also not more productive with horizontal space. I could use more vertival space. The monitor takes space as much as 40 inch TV. Much rather have 40 inch 4K really.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have been using LG 34 and i think this monitor is pointless for PC. Only thing good about it is movies and some games. There are just too much downsides with these monitors. 75% of my stuff works 16:9 only. Stuff like anime, TV shows and DOTA 2. I also not more productive with horizontal space. I could use more vertical space. The monitor takes space as much as 40 inch TV. Much rather have 40 inch 4K really.


Its definitely not a monitor for you, but others may find it absolutely awesome. I think its a hell of a lot better solution that having multiple-monitor surround system due to lack of bezels and even curvature. Most modern games will either support it natively or have a fix/tweak that makes it possible sooner or later. "Flawless Widescreen" is an excellent program that works with many games that do not support such a monitor natively and it tweaks them to support the needed format. It doesn't get updated often enough and only supports about 100 games, but its not the only solution. Some people would love to have such a monitor for just a few games to become truly immersed into them, forget all RL worries, and enjoy their virtual experiences














.

I am glad monitor makers finally use common sense and began focusing on VA technologies when it comes to gaming monitors. VA technology has a much greater chance of advancing to where we want it to be than OLED displays doing the same any time soon. They CAN make 5000:1 contrast ratio VA panels with 120Hz 1-2ms light-strobing already, but that technology is expensive and was only made possible for a single monitor out there - Foris FG2421 - due to large number of panels that could not pass extremely stringent $6000 industrial monitor quality control and were re-made into $600 gaming monitors. Fact remains - technology is already there. Now its about all about trying to make its production cheaper to become widely available and affordable. Nobody in their right mind is going to pay $6000 for a monitor, unless they need it for professional studio purposes, such as visual content mastering.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have been using LG 34 and i think this monitor is pointless for PC. Only thing good about it is movies and some games. There are just too much downsides with these monitors. 75% of my stuff works 16:9 only. Stuff like animes, TV shows and Dota 2. I also not more productive with horizontal space. I could use more vertival space. The monitor takes space as much as 40 inch TV. Much rather have 40 inch 4K really.


I've got a 21:9 29" and I love it for both work productivity and gaming. I can't wait to upgrade to a 34". For me it causes no problems because 1) all of the games I play can support it and 2) I use my TV to watch TV and movies. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## MagicBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-s34e790c-curved-ultrawide-va-monitor/*
> *Do Not Touch*


Take heed, Microsoft. Desktops which use monitors are NOT touch devices, so stuff them kingsize touch tiles where the sun doesn't shine.

Other than that, interesting monitor but so far still perfectly happy with my 1440p IPS


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I've got a 21:9 29" and I love it for both work productivity and gaming. I can't wait to upgrade to a 34". For me it causes no problems because 1) all of the games I play can support it and 2) I use my TV to watch TV and movies. Different strokes for different folks.


What i found is my 27 1440p is as productive. I can really only open 2 pages in both monitors and 2560 is enough. Unlike having 2 screen where you can have 4 pages open thats the problem with 21:9. You can fit 3 but you basically have to set it up manually every time.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What i found is my 27 1440p is as productive. I can really only open 2 pages in both monitors and 2560 is enough. Unlike having 2 screen where you can have 4 pages open thats the problem with 21:9. You can fit 3 but you basically have to set it up manually every time.


Like I said, each person has their own preferences. I use spreadsheets and graphic editors, I don't need more than 2 windows open at once...I need 2 windows and as much width as possible for those two windows.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Like I said, each person has their own preferences. I use spreadsheets and graphic editors, I don't need more than 2 windows open at once...I need 2 windows and as much width as possible for those two windows.


But what the pint of this screen when 2 screen with much smaller bezel can do the same thing. Forget about gaming. Most games dont work with 21:9 or Surround. To me this monitor is more about looks.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> But what the pint of this screen when 2 screen with much smaller bezel can do the same thing. Forget about gaming. Most games dont work with 21:9 or Surround. To me this monitor is more about looks.


2 screens with a much smaller bezel? No bezel is smaller than 2 bezels when running 2 screens. Also, as I have already stated very clearly, the games *I play* run in 21:9 with no adjustment needed. In general, you're missing my point here over and over and over, and it's really not difficult at all to grasp...21:9 works well *for me*. I'm not saying your opinion isn't the best for you, I am just stating what works well for me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> 2 screens with a much smaller bezel? No bezel is smaller than 2 bezels when running 2 screens. Also, as I have already stated very clearly, the games *I play* run in 21:9 with no adjustment needed. In general, you're missing my point here over and over and over, and it's really not difficult at all to grasp...21:9 works well *for me*. I'm not saying your opinion isn't the best for you, I am just stating what works well for me.


Give me a reason why 34 Inch 21:9 1440p is better then 40 Inch 4K when they both take same space in the desk? Works well for you but as a product for $1000+ is a failure for what you get for the money.


----------



## degenn

Can't wait until this curved-screen garbage trend fades into obscurity. Can't happen soon enough. It literally adds nothing to the image quality, in fact it actually detracts from the image quality and exacerbates backlight bleed/clouding and general uniformity issues.

I'll take a 32" 4K flat-screen with G-Sync, Samsung... thanks.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> 2 screens with a much smaller bezel? No bezel is smaller than 2 bezels when running 2 screens. Also, as I have already stated very clearly, the games *I play* run in 21:9 with no adjustment needed. In general, you're missing my point here over and over and over, and it's really not difficult at all to grasp...21:9 works well *for me*. I'm not saying your opinion isn't the best for you, I am just stating what works well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a reason why 34 Inch 21:9 1440p is better then 40 Inch 4K when they both take same space in the desk? Works well for you but as a product for $1000+ is a failure for what you get for the money.
Click to expand...

-Full screen capability for hd movies with cinematic aspect ratio
-less gpu power needed when gaming
-ironically, has the capability to use dsr up to 6880x2880 which is ultrawide 5k and possibly even higher res than '6k' 16:9 one
-ultrawide aspect ratio more immersive in gaming


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> -Full screen capability for hd movies with cinematic aspect ratio
> -less gpu power needed when gaming
> -ironically, has the capability to use dsr up to 6880x2880 which is ultrawide 5k and possibly even higher res than '6k' 16:9 one
> -ultrawide aspect ratio more immersive in gaming


And whats the problem with black bars? Whats happens when you watch everything else like Youtube, Twitch, TV Shows... You end up with 27 inch display.
The GPU power is pointless because you can get 2 x 290 for less then half the price of this monitor. 4K is only silty harder to run and can do DSR 8K.
I have been trying all weekend to be immersed into gaming. It is not happening. The focus is still center of screen and the extra width is not making my gaming immersion any better.

Now i know why a lot of people back in the day wanted 16:10 over 16:9.


----------



## wayne_sony

doesn't look as good as lg


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wayne_sony*
> 
> doesn't look as good as lg


We can only hope this doesn't suffer from the miserably bad backlight bleed of the LG.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> We can only hope this doesn't suffer from the miserably bad backlight bleed of the LG.


It won't because its not an IPS. Like many others have said. IPS glow is already a problem on flat displays. Its intensified even further on curved IPS displays. Its Va or bust for me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> It won't because its not an IPS. Like many others have said. IPS glow is already a problem on flat displays. Its intensified even further on curved IPS displays. Its Va or bust for me.


I need to know what this IPS glow is.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I need to know what this IPS glow is.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ips+glow


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I've got a 21:9 29" and I love it for both work productivity and gaming. I can't wait to upgrade to a 34". For me it causes no problems because 1) all of the games I play can support it and 2) I use my TV to watch TV and movies. Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> 
> 
> What i found is my 27 1440p is as productive. I can really only open 2 pages in both monitors and 2560 is enough. Unlike having 2 screen where you can have 4 pages open thats the problem with 21:9. You can fit 3 but you basically have to set it up manually every time.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you should have jumped on a 32 inch 4K screen instead. It's around 3 inches less wide but 2 inches taller. Since 27 inch width is enough for most things like you said, a 32 inch panel is a great size. I'm not entirely convinced on the 40. A 40 inch monitor might require you to crane your neck to see the top of the monitor.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Sounds like you should have jumped on a 32 inch 4K screen instead. It's around 3 inches less wide but 2 inches taller. Since 27 inch width is enough for most things like you said, a 32 inch panel is a great size. I'm not entirely convinced on the 40. A 40 inch monitor might require you to crane your neck to see the top of the monitor.


that's the goal - having the monitor big enough to cover your peripheral vision.

it's not big enough if it can't induce motion sickness


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Give me a reason why 34 Inch 21:9 1440p is better then 40 Inch 4K when they both take same space in the desk? Works well for you but as a product for $1000+ is a failure for what you get for the money.


Well, for starters, the Philips monitor is not going to be available in the US...unless it is released to the US under a different model number sometime in the future. Maybe CES will give us more detail on this.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Well, for starters, the Philips monitor is not going to be available in the US...unless it is released to the US under a different model number sometime in the future. Maybe CES will give us more detail on this.


CES will bring a lot of stuff this year. 4K is going crazy. Look at the difference of 4K to 1 year ago.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> CES will bring a lot of stuff this year. 4K is going crazy. Look at the difference of 4K to 1 year ago.


I'm with you, I hope there is something that is close to release that we haven't heard of that will be announced at CES...I am completing my new rig this weekend with 4790k and SLI 970s and I am very eager to get one of the "super monitors". I really don't want to be waiting until a few months into 2015 to be buying a new display. I want a minimum of 32" in size and 1440p in resolution; as for G-Sync and Ultrawide I could probably be swayed one way or another.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I need to know what this IPS glow is.


IPS glow is a phenomenon inherent to IPS displays due to the structure of the LCD matrix. Position your head 1 to 2 feet from the screen at the left edge of the monitor while a black screen is displayed (with the display on obviously) and there should be a fairly obvious gold/silver/bluish glow in the right hand corners, usually more at the bottom than top. And vice versa with your head positioned on the right side and the glow on the left corners. As you move your head side to side and up and down the glow will move as well. Glow is perfectly normal and nothing can be done about it, short of moving further back from the screen, or curving the screen to reduce the off angle appearance of the glow.

Bleed, meanwhile, can affect all LED edge-lit panel types, be they IPS, VA, or TN. It is usually considered a manufacturing defect (if isolated cases) or a design defect (if it tends to plague a given model). Bleed is visible at any angle and any distance and remains stationary as the viewer changes position. Bleed is bad, no other way around it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> IPS glow is a phenomenon inherent to IPS displays due to the structure of the LCD matrix. Position your head 1 to 2 feet from the screen at the left edge of the monitor while a black screen is displayed (with the display on obviously) and there should be a fairly obvious gold/silver/bluish glow in the right hand corners, usually more at the bottom than top. And vice versa with your head positioned on the right side and the glow on the left corners. As you move your head side to side and up and down the glow will move as well. Glow is perfectly normal and nothing can be done about it, short of moving further back from the screen, or curving the screen to reduce the off angle appearance of the glow.
> 
> Bleed, meanwhile, can affect all LED edge-lit panel types, be they IPS, VA, or TN. It is usually considered a manufacturing defect (if isolated cases) or a design defect (if it tends to plague a given model). Bleed is visible at any angle and any distance and remains stationary as the viewer changes position. Bleed is bad, no other way around it.


My Dell U2711 in black background has next to no light in the corners.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> My Dell U2711 in black background has next to no light in the corners.


It varies by panel/model, so it sounds like you've got a good one. My Dell U2913WM has very minimal glow, no bleed, and is pixel perfect, which makes getting any new monitor a bit of a pain, since any slight defect will be intolerable.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> It varies by panel/model, so it sounds like you've got a good one. My Dell U2913WM has very minimal glow, no bleed, and is pixel perfect, which makes getting any new monitor a bit of a pain, since any slight defect will be intolerable.


Been trying a lot of monitors lately and very hard to move away from this U2711. Need to get a monitor that has at least Free Sync.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Forget about gaming. Most games dont work with 21:9 or Surround.


I ran surround for a long time and found very few games that didn't support it or couldn't with Widescreen fixer or Flawless widescreen. The vast majority had native support, but some like Skyrim did not. Sure, some crap I picked up on a $5 Steam sale might not, but I'm not going to be putting significant time in those games anyways.

The fact remains, if you don't like it for whatever reason, then don't buy it. It's a simple as that. It's not like it's going to become the new standard and it will be forced on you or anything.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> I ran surround for a long time and found very few games that didn't support it or couldn't with Widescreen fixer or Flawless widescreen. The vast majority had native support, but some like Skyrim did not. Sure, some crap I picked up on a $5 Steam sale might not, but I'm not going to be putting significant time in those games anyways.
> 
> The fact remains, if you don't like it for whatever reason, then don't buy it. It's a simple as that. It's not like it's going to become the new standard and it will be forced on you or anything.


Dota 2, Free but most played game in Steam.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dota 2, Free but most played game in Steam.


I don't and probably will never play Dota 2. In the rare event I do come across a game that has to be ran on traditional 16:9, that's not a problem. Switch my main screen over to the secondary and problem solved (or turn surround off in that event).

The biggest hurdle for me with these 21:9 monitors is 120/144 Hz. I can't give that up, and it'll be a while before we see one if we even do.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> Finally a monitor I could think replacing my current setup with. I really didn't like the IPS glow and clouding problems the 3440x1440 IPS panels have, so a VA panel would certainly solve that issue, and give the great blacks I crave. The only thing missing is Adaptive Sync support.


THIS RIGHT HERE

-drools at it-

Anyways, what would be the performance loss going from 2560x1440 to 3440x1440 i wonder? I'd guess maybe 20% loss in FPS at given settings..but im not very good at this sort of math

I dunno about the 21:9 thing, the only one I saw was an LG one at Best Buy that was this atrocious matte finish, the ENTIRE thing looked absolutely filthy and cheap because of the finish.. Im honestly not sure how I feel on the idea of how wide it is...


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> My Dell U2711 in black background has next to no light in the corners.


The U2711 is LCD based.
The main issue is mostly centred with glow in edge lit LED monitors instead of full array backlight.
Full array backlights and LCD backlight have less glow and are less prone to the glow effect on monitors because the reside behind the panel completely. Edge lit backlight is a lot more prone to this problem because the less are on the sides of the panel. But its cheaper and easier to make a monitor very slip using this the edge method.

For example the U2713H is using a full array backlight, and its much more uniformly brighter in the centre than its twin the U2713HM which has edge backlight and has brighter edges and less lightened centre.
The 34UM95 for example backlight issues were severe because it is edge lit from the bottom only, and there was not enough sealing between the panel and the body.


----------



## Nightingale

When do they plan to release this in the US?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> When do they plan to release this in the US?


Mid to late Jan.. is rumored... I am guessing they are planning a CES release and then start shipping after


----------



## EniGma1987

I really want to see a Korean 3rd party version that uses this same panel and everything but is single input only can can clock to 96Hz or beyond. That would be such a great monitor.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

http://www.techpowerup.com/208230/samsung-introduces-se790c-curved-monitor.html

anyone miss this too?


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/208230/samsung-introduces-se790c-curved-monitor.html
> 
> anyone miss this too?


If I end up with a 21:9 this will definately be it.

http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> If I end up with a 21:9 this will definately be it.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN


Love the 4ms response time of the VA panel vs. the 8ms gtg on the IPS in the Dell and LG.


----------



## rcfc89

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-S34E790C-Curved-Professional-Monitor/dp/B00RCIZPYO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419355148&sr=8-1&keywords=S34E790C

Jan. 15th release date.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

loooooool $1400? No thanks, 40" 4k here I come. It's not even a decision at this point, that is f*cking absurd.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> loooooool $1400? No thanks, 40" 4k here I come. It's not even a decision at this point, that is f*cking absurd.


Did you not ever research the prices of the LG curved 34"? Even the Dell will likely be over $1200.
What kills me on the 40" 4k from philips is it has the same pixel density as a 27" 2560x1440p display in which I already have. Major difference is its over 2x more taxing and demanding on your gpu's. Basically having to have twice the gpu power to run the same pixel density on a 40" screen. Regardless of price I say "No thanks" to that. That's a major part of the appeal of the 34" for me. For gaming, the 34" is only 4.95mp so a significant reduction in computing power is required. 4k by comparison is 8.29mp.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Did you not ever research the prices of the LG curved 34"? Even the Dell will likely be over $1200.
> What kills me on the 40" 4k from philips is it has the same pixel density as a 27" 2560x1440p display in which I already have. Major difference is its over 2x more taxing and demanding on your gpu's. Basically having to have twice the gpu power to run the same pixel density on a 40" screen. Regardless of price I say "No thanks" to that. That's a major part of the appeal of the 34" for me. For gaming, the 34" is only 4.95mp so a significant reduction in computing power is required. 4k by comparison is 8.29mp.


$1400 is a 17% price increase from $1200. Also, there are a few things to consider regarding the $1200 price: 1) it was absurd to begin with and 2) it was set when it was the only market offering. Now there is 3-4-way competition and they want to come to market $200 above the going rate of the IPS variant? F*ck off, Samsung. The same goes for Dell too if they follow suit. $1200 was about as much as I would ever consider paying for one of these panels and even then i'd feel like I was getting f*cked in the ass paying that. The only hope is that the 3rd party seller on Amazon as no idea what the actual price point should look like, so they are trying to sell high with the pre-order hype (i.e. get the idiots who will pay anything just because they want to pre order it).

I have SLI 970s, so I'm not terribly concerned about GPU computing power.


----------



## darealist

This is a tough sell with measley edge lit, 34", and non-standard resolution.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

$1400 is a COMPLETE JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Still think the Dell is going to be $900 LOL dreamers If the Dell goes for less than $1299 at release I would be mind blown


----------



## rcfc89

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Still think the Dell is going to be $900 LOL dreamers If the Dell goes for less than $1299 at release I would be mind blown


Competition doesnt always bring price drops especially since the tech is still new behind these. The LG goes for $1299. This Sammy price is only at one Amazon outlet. It could go for cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Did you not ever research the prices of the LG curved 34"? Even the Dell will likely be over $1200.
> What kills me on the 40" 4k from philips is it has the same pixel density as a 27" 2560x1440p display in which I already have. Major difference is its over 2x more taxing and demanding on your gpu's. Basically having to have twice the gpu power to run the same pixel density on a 40" screen. Regardless of price I say "No thanks" to that. That's a major part of the appeal of the 34" for me. For gaming, the 34" is only 4.95mp so a significant reduction in computing power is required. 4k by comparison is 8.29mp.


then again, you can run the 40" 4k @ 21:9 (its VA so the borders are proper black like the frame)

like this..










^ 3840x1600


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> $1400 is a COMPLETE JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not really. At just about any time I've ever bought a new monitor, "top of the line" at any given time was around $1k, give or take.

My first monitor was a really nice 15" NEC, that was about $800 in the early 90s. Then, I paid nearly $1000 for my Viewsonic 17PS CRT back when it came out. I think a little more than that when I ugpraded to the Panasonic PF70... one of the first truly flat CRTs. Then I upgraded to the Samsung 214T... was a little more than $900. Then I got my 30" Dell 3007WFP-HC that I'm still using when it first came out which was a bit over $1.1k.

The price difference between a $500 monitor and a $1000 monitor, if you're gonna be using it for more than 5 years is nothing. Get the best you can afford and use it till you don't want to use it anymore, IMO. It's really one of the most important pieces of a system. You can budget buy a lot of components, but your monitor and graphics card is where the real money should go, IMO.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> loooooool $1400? No thanks, 40" 4k here I come. It's not even a decision at this point, that is f*cking absurd.


No 40 inch 4k for the states yet.


----------



## Kuad

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> No 40 inch 4k for the states yet.


I saw a 40" 4k tv in best buy over a month ago

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-40-class-40-diag--led-2160p-smart-4k-ultra-hd-tv-black/7546003.p?id=1219281464614&skuId=7546003

Now 40" 4k dedicated monitor, you might be right, but there certainly are 4k 40" panels out there in the wild in the US.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Not really. At just about any time I've ever bought a new monitor, "top of the line" at any given time was around $1k, give or take.
> 
> My first monitor was a really nice 15" NEC, that was about $800 in the early 90s. Then, I paid nearly $1000 for my Viewsonic 17PS CRT back when it came out. I think a little more than that when I ugpraded to the Panasonic PF70... one of the first truly flat CRTs. Then I upgraded to the Samsung 214T... was a little more than $900. Then I got my 30" Dell 3007WFP-HC that I'm still using when it first came out which was a bit over $1.1k.
> 
> The price difference between a $500 monitor and a $1000 monitor, if you're gonna be using it for more than 5 years is nothing. Get the best you can afford and use it till you don't want to use it anymore, IMO. It's really one of the most important pieces of a system. You can budget buy a lot of components, but your monitor and graphics card is where the real money should go, IMO.


I agree 100%..== I hate gaming at 1080p. That is why I have a computer and not a console! I really want 4k but I don't have enough GPU. I'm in the market for the next big thing


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> No 40 inch 4k for the states yet.


Q1 2015.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> I agree 100%..== I hate gaming at 1080p. That is why I have a computer and not a console! I really want 4k but I don't have enough GPU. I'm in the market for the next big thing


The only reason I really replied in this thread was because this monitor is interesting. As for not having enough GPU, you can always scale. I know looks horrible... but it still looks better scaling on a really nice monitor than playing full res on a mediocre one. I've had my 30" for about 7 years now so I'm looking to upgrade soon, still looks awesome but this new monitor will surely be better for gaming. Looks like I'll have to wait a bit longer. Not a big deal.

I just did the math... I'm into this monitor for 43 cents a day over the span I've used it. Sure, a lesser monitor would have been cheaper per day, but I would have likely upgraded sooner. So the difference in overall cost for something you're gonna use daily is really not a whole lot. So if I bought a less desirable monitor, I could have cut that down to 10 cents a day over that same time span, but I wouldn't have waited as long to upgrade.

I would have saved approximately one Starbucks venti latte every month for buying a monitor 1/4 the cost and used it for 3 1/2 years instead of 7.

So a much cheaper monitor + a monthly cup of coffee = the monitor you should have bought in the first place.

edit: OH! And get this... I just looked... my monitor is regularly selling used on ebay for $350-$400. My screen is almost perfect, one little scratch in the corner, no dead pixels... So if I sell it, I'll get roughly 13 cents of that 43 cents per day, back. LOL I just sold myself. I'm getting one of these ultrawides as soon as it's available!

edit2: So the 34" Ultrawide will be 13.39" vertical and 31.25" horizontal. I'll be losing about 2.5" of height but will be adding 6" to the width. That's pretty freaking amazing. Yes, I will be getting one.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> The only reason I really replied in this thread was because this monitor is interesting. As for not having enough GPU, you can always scale. I know looks horrible... but it still looks better scaling on a really nice monitor than playing full res on a mediocre one.


I disagree on that one. I hate gaming on a monitor using a non-native resolution. Example 1920x1080 looks better on a 1080p monitor vs 1080p on a 2560x1440 monitor.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuad*
> 
> .
> I saw a 40" 4k tv in best buy over a month ago
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-40-class-40-diag--led-2160p-smart-4k-ultra-hd-tv-black/7546003.p?id=1219281464614&skuId=7546003
> 
> Now 40" 4k dedicated monitor, you might be right, but there certainly are 4k 40" panels out there in the wild in the US.


A lot of cheaper 4K TVs will not do 4:4:4 chroma over HDMI 2.0 4K @60hz 8 bit color..


----------



## pompss

Just got the Samsung U32D970Q and the screen its huge color are very good but....... terrible terrible ghosting in games.
I would say the most terrible ghosting ever seen in my life. unplayable ,

At 60 fps its look like 15 fps

Very disappointing since this monitor cost $1500.

Will return it and keep my acer 4k


----------



## Kuad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> A lot of cheaper 4K TVs will not do 4:4:4 chroma over HDMI 2.0 4K @60hz 8 bit color..


It is my understanding(correct me if I am wrong, I am relying on someone elses math) that it is impossible to do a 4:4:4 chroma over hdmi 2.0 @4k 60hz, if the TV is HDCP 2.2 compliant, as the extra overhead from the shift from 2.0 to 2.2 sucked up just enough bandwidth to push it over the standard. That is part of the reason I am still considering a Vizio 4k tv - if I can't get 4:4:4 on a TV anyway, getting one that has a 120hz 1080p input gaming mode seems a good sop to my feelings in that regard.

A 40" with a DP connection would push my joy button, I have been chasing (unconfirmed) rumors there are some LG tv's coming out with one, but from what I hear they will only be 50+ inches, I have already tried that size and it is a bit much for me as my primary monitor. A reasonably priced 32" would be fine, I was ok with a 46", but I think ideal in my situation would be around a 36-40"


----------



## ep45-ds3l

There are 3 different HDMI ports. One is HDCP 2.2, one is for MHL, and the last one is a 10 bit color port which is the port I use for 4:4:4 color.

I haven't heard about newer LG TVs having a display port connection. As far as I know there are a few Panasonic models that do though.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> Still think the Dell is going to be $900 LOL dreamers If the Dell goes for less than $1299 at release I would be mind blown


Not sure about North America, but in Europe you can preorder the Dell for a bit over 700 eur which is about 870 USD.

http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u3415w-a1052362.html

But personally looking forward to the Samsung. Ultrawide 34 inch monitor with VA panel is pretty much all I ever wanted after seeing Linus reviewing the LG last spring.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> The only reason I really replied in this thread was because this monitor is interesting. As for not having enough GPU, you can always scale. I know looks horrible... but it still looks better scaling on a really nice monitor than playing full res on a mediocre one.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on that one. I hate gaming on a monitor using a non-native resolution. Example 1920x1080 looks better on a 1080p monitor vs 1080p on a 2560x1440 monitor.
Click to expand...

I did test my 30" WFP-HC against the popular gaming Samsung 24" at the time... I forget what model it was, but everyone here either had one or wanted one. It was 4ms compared to the 8ms of the 30". That's when the 8800GTX was a high end card and I did have to scale for the most gpu intensive games. The 24" did look better gaming, like I said, but once I wasn't playing a game, hands down, the 30" was worth the compromise.

Even 7 years later, I'm still loving this monitor. Until this 34" ultra wide was announced, there wasn't really anything out there worth the upgrade, IMO.


----------



## porky

Omg, thats so cool! Samsung are using my photo! I took that one down a while ago. Never knew they purchased it.

http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN

http://www.pixoto.com/images-photography/landscapes/weather/as-the-clouds-roll-in-4855691898519552


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Btw, how does 16:9 content actually work on these monitors?

Let's say that I want to play a game that does not support 21:9. Is it just as simple as selecting 2560x1440 from the game's graphics options and the monitor introduces black bars on the sides to accommodate the 16:9 aspect ratio or does it stretch the image to fit the entire screen? Because I have no issues with the former but would like to avoid the latter.


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> Btw, how does 16:9 content actually work on these monitors?
> 
> Let's say that I want to play a game that does not support 21:9. Is it just as simple as selecting 2560x1440 from the game's graphics options and the monitor introduces black bars on the sides to accommodate the 16:9 aspect ratio or does it stretch the image to fit the entire screen? Because I have no issues with the former but would like to avoid the latter.


Probably black bars like the other 21:9's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky*
> 
> Omg, thats so cool! Samsung are using my photo! I took that one down a while ago. Never knew they purchased it.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/levant/consumer/computers-peripherals/monitors/led-monitor/LS34E790CNS/ZN
> 
> http://www.pixoto.com/images-photography/landscapes/weather/as-the-clouds-roll-in-4855691898519552


Thats cool!


----------



## darealist

**** it. I rather save up and buy their upcoming quantum dot tvs with OLED quality colors.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> Btw, how does 16:9 content actually work on these monitors?
> 
> Let's say that I want to play a game that does not support 21:9. Is it just as simple as selecting 2560x1440 from the game's graphics options and the monitor introduces black bars on the sides to accommodate the 16:9 aspect ratio or does it stretch the image to fit the entire screen? Because I have no issues with the former but would like to avoid the latter.


First one, just puts a black bar on either side of the content, so you still get a lovely 2560x1440 image

What would be cool would be a game being programmed to say, start off at 2560x1440 and then suddenly say, reveal a vista in the full 21:9 aspect if you're using it... Like the early unveiling of some of the movie wide screens...


----------



## jakemfbacon

So this monitor is up for preorder on amazon with a January 10 release but coming from an overseas country. When is it supposed to be sold in the US? I just bought the LG Um95 but now I think I really want the curve and not sure if I should go with the LG if these VA panels will be better. I think the best choice is to just return this for now and wait till CES to see what is coming. Although, I really hope this monitor goes down from 1400+!! that is pretty crazy.


----------



## xenophobe

$1400 I assume is the MSRP and the international seller on Amazon is trying to make a quick buck. I would wait until retailers here actually have the unit in stock for the best prices.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

IIRC, these are supposed to release at/right after CES...so no need to rush into purchasing at the (potentially) inflated price of $1400.


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> And whats the problem with black bars? Whats happens when you watch everything else like Youtube, Twitch, TV Shows... You end up with 27 inch display.
> The GPU power is pointless because you can get 2 x 290 for less then half the price of this monitor. 4K is only silty harder to run and can do DSR 8K.
> I have been trying all weekend to be immersed into gaming. It is not happening. The focus is still center of screen and the extra width is not making my gaming immersion any better.
> 
> Now i know why a lot of people back in the day wanted 16:10 over 16:9.


I was a long time 16:10 holdout, so I don't think this monitor is for me either since I will miss the perceived vertical resolution(even if it is still actually similar). I didn't switch from my 16:10 monitor until the korean 1440p phase a couple years ago, and the extra size and resolution more then made up for the aspect ratio difference.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> And whats the problem with black bars? Whats happens when you watch everything else like Youtube, Twitch, TV Shows... You end up with 27 inch display.
> The GPU power is pointless because you can get 2 x 290 for less then half the price of this monitor. 4K is only silty harder to run and can do DSR 8K.
> I have been trying all weekend to be immersed into gaming. It is not happening. The focus is still center of screen and the extra width is not making my gaming immersion any better.
> 
> Now i know why a lot of people back in the day wanted 16:10 over 16:9.


Counter:

-Not everything supports Crossfire/SLI.. But I agree its not THAT far from 4k so still likely to cause issues, Some games dont support 21:9 either so yeah..Ok you have good points I cant argue with beyond not everything supporting XFire/SLI

I'm currently debating on a 21:9 screen or one of the new crop of 27" 144hz 1440p displays with GSync... Waiting on actual pricing to decide


----------



## jakemfbacon

ok that is good to hear that it will most likely cost less but I just wonder how much. The LG uc97 was 1299 which I still think is too high but maybe with more coming out they will come down a little bit. If the Samsung is as good as it looks though I might have to go for it









a 40" 4k seems pretty cool especially with just changing the resolution to be the same as one of the 34" ultra wides but what are the disadvantages of it? I do not have the money right now to buy sli + 980's. If you change the res down to the 3480 x 1440 or whatever it is for UW is it then only as hard to run as the 34" screens?
I have never tried a 4k monitor... do you get any more screen real-estate or is it just sharper? That is one major advantage of the ultra wides is you can fit more on the screen especially programs like excel etc. I definitely prefer horizontal realestate to vertical.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> ok that is good to hear that it will most likely cost less but I just wonder how much. The LG uc97 was 1299 which I still think is too high but maybe with more coming out they will come down a little bit. If the Samsung is as good as it looks though I might have to go for it


Both LG and samsung monitors are going for about 1400$ on amazon from the same retailer there.
So most likely they are both going to be priced almost the same once more retailers get them in stock.
Also remember that the LG has thunderbolt support as well, which will make it a bit more popular to people who are utilising it with a mac. That branding can add a bit of the price as a more premium item.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm currently debating on a 21:9 screen or one of the new crop of 27" 144hz 1440p displays with GSync... Waiting on actual pricing to decide


I'd kind of like to do this too but unfortunately my 7 year old 25" TN-panel monitor finally decided to die and I'm currently using my TV as a monitor. Need a new monitor asap and the Samsung looks like the best option for me. It's still quite expensive though. (999€/1190$)


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> I'd kind of like to do this too but unfortunately my 7 year old 25" TN-panel monitor finally decided to die and I'm currently using my TV as a monitor. Need a new monitor asap and the Samsung looks like the best option for me. It's still quite expensive though. (999€/1190$)


Why not just nab a $100 monitor or something to use for now till the Sammy is actually introduced?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> ok that is good to hear that it will most likely cost less but I just wonder how much. The LG uc97 was 1299 which I still think is too high but maybe with more coming out they will come down a little bit. If the Samsung is as good as it looks though I might have to go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 40" 4k seems pretty cool especially with just changing the resolution to be the same as one of the 34" ultra wides but what are the disadvantages of it? I do not have the money right now to buy sli + 980's. If you change the res down to the 3480 x 1440 or whatever it is for UW is it then only as hard to run as the 34" screens?
> I have never tried a 4k monitor... do you get any more screen real-estate or is it just sharper? That is one major advantage of the ultra wides is you can fit more on the screen especially programs like excel etc. I definitely prefer horizontal realestate to vertical.


If you change the resolution on the 4k 40" to be a proper 21:9 aspect, it's the equivalent of a 37.9" widescreen...not 34"...with a higher PPI. So, wider picture, better picture.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Why not just nab a $100 monitor or something to use for now till the Sammy is actually introduced?


Because I can't be arsed. The Sammy will be released in a couple of weeks. I can manage that long. But those G-Sync monitors are still months away so no good for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> If you change the resolution on the 4k 40" to be a proper 21:9 aspect, it's the equivalent of a 37.9" widescreen...not 34"...with a higher PPI. So, wider picture, better picture.


More pixels = more demanding to run. Not exactly a selling point to a lot of people (like me) since IMO the 3440x1440's tad under 5 megapixel resolution is pretty spot on for games. Anything higher is just unnecessary and only hurts the frame rate.

Actually even 3440x1440 might become a problem at some point with my dual 970s due to them "only" having 4GBs of VRAM.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> Because I can't be arsed. The Sammy will be released in a couple of weeks. I can manage that long. But those G-Sync monitors are still months away so no good for me.
> More pixels = more demanding to run. Not exactly a selling point to a lot of people (like me) since IMO the 3440x1440's tad under 5 megapixel resolution is pretty spot on for games. Anything higher is just unnecessary and only hurts the frame rate.
> 
> Actually even 3440x1440 might become a problem at some point with my dual 970s due to them "only" having 4GBs of VRAM.


I've got dual 970's as well. On HardForum an owner of the 40" 4k Philips said (and posted his support for his testings) that he is able to run BF4 on Ultra preset, to the full 4k resolution (i.e. not shrinking it for the 21:9 aspect), with an average of 83 FPS.

Also, if having dual 970's is going to become a "problem in the future", there are a ton of people wasting big money on their 3440x1440 displays that are going to be f*cked. Not sure how long you plan to hang onto the same GPUs for, but I'd say you're covered for the foreseeable future, easily.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I've got dual 970's as well. On HardForum an owner of the 40" 4k Philips said (and posted his support for his testings) that he is able to run BF4 on Ultra preset, to the full 4k resolution (i.e. not shrinking it for the 21:9 aspect), with an average of 83 FPS.
> 
> Also, if having dual 970's is going to become a "problem in the future", there are a ton of people wasting big money on their 3440x1440 displays that are going to be f*cked. Not sure how long you plan to hang onto the same GPUs for, but I'd say you're covered for the foreseeable future, easily.


Pretty interesting and making my decision harder. Although, the Philips is not in the US yet right? On the 4k monitor at native resolution can you fit more stuff on the screen or is it the same as 1080 or 2560x1440 but sharper?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Pretty interesting and making my decision harder. Although, the Philips is not in the US yet right? On the 4k monitor at native resolution can you fit more stuff on the screen or is it the same as 1080 or 2560x1440 but sharper?


Correct, it's not out in the US yet...expecting to get details at CES this week on the US release (as well as for the Dell and Samsung 34" ultrawides). I personally will be waiting to see all the testing and benchmarking done before pulling the trigger.

You can fit on a ton on the 40" screen: http://youtu.be/Kz6kisIIFJI , http://youtu.be/AxVe-tYiv2E


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Also, for those curious of the upcoming 34" curved 3440x1440 21:9 pricing points, HP is set to release one in April for $999. Good luck to Samsung if they want to come to market at $1400.

http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7487755/hp-5k-4k-curved-display-unveiled-ces-2015


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I've got dual 970's as well. On HardForum an owner of the 40" 4k Philips said (and posted his support for his testings) that he is able to run BF4 on Ultra preset, to the full 4k resolution (i.e. not shrinking it for the 21:9 aspect), with an average of 83 FPS.


BF4 isn't really very demanding. Try running Crysis 3 maxed out @ 4k and post the results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Also, if having dual 970's is going to become a "problem in the future", there are a ton of people wasting big money on their 3440x1440 displays that are going to be f*cked. Not sure how long you plan to hang onto the same GPUs for, but I'd say you're covered for the foreseeable future, easily.


Didn't say is, I said might. The chances of the GPUs becoming an issue is far more likely on a monitor with a bigger resolution. It's either a 34" 21:9 3440x1440 monitor or 27" 16:9 2560x1440 for me. The size and PPI are just perfect for gaming in those monitors. The biggest 16:9 monitor I've used was a 32" Benq Bl3200PT and honestly, it was uncomfortable to use because of the height of the screen. And the Philips is 8 inches bigger :S


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> BF4 isn't really very demanding. Try running Crysis 3 maxed out @ 4k and post the results.
> Didn't say is, I said might. The chances of the GPUs becoming an issue is far more likely on a monitor with a bigger resolution. It's either a 34" 21:9 3440x1440 monitor or 27" 16:9 2560x1440 for me. The size and PPI are just perfect for gaming in those monitors. The biggest 16:9 monitor I've used was a 32" Benq Bl3200PT and honestly, it was uncomfortable to use because of the height of the screen. And the Philips is 8 inches bigger :S


Good point on Crysis 3 (and BF4 not being extremely taxing), would be curious to see the results on C3.

Regarding the vertical, the proper 21:9 aspect resolution on the 40" is 3840 x 1634, so not too terribly much taller than the 1440. PPi is extremely similar as well.

Either way, I myself am also still undecided on 34" 21:9 or 40" 4k with custom resolution for 21:9 gaming (I would enjoy/appreciate the extra vertical space for productivity and work). All depends on the reviews, prices, and benchmarks.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Either way, I myself am also still undecided on 34" 21:9 or 40" 4k with custom resolution for 21:9 gaming (I would enjoy/appreciate the extra vertical space for productivity and work). All depends on the reviews, prices, and benchmarks.


Try the 40" before buying. Or other similar size screens. With the BL3200PT I had to adjust the screen to the lowest position (which almost touched the desk) before it became relatively comfortable to use. And it still felt like the extra screen real estate was just wasted vertically.

This is of course totally subjective but in my opinion a 21:9 monitor or a triple monitor setup would be a smarter idea for productivity and work over a single giant 16:9 screen.


----------



## enyownz

Official price is $1199 with availability as soon as tomorrow. Not bad. Hopefully Dell's is $999 though.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> Try the 40" before buying. Or other similar size screens. With the BL3200PT I had to adjust the screen to the lowest position (which almost touched the desk) before it became relatively comfortable to use. And it still felt like the extra screen real estate was just wasted vertically.
> 
> This is of course totally subjective but in my opinion a 21:9 monitor or a triple monitor setup would be a smarter idea for productivity and work over a single giant 16:9 screen.


That was my experience, I went from the BL3200PT to the LG 34UM95. Debating on this because VA > IPS.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enyownz*
> 
> Official price is $1199 with availability as soon as tomorrow. Not bad. Hopefully Dell's is $999 though.


Where did you see this


----------



## enyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Where did you see this


The Verge had an post covering it.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Hmm...$1200, I'd need to find a cashback opportunity or a 10% off offer at a retailer to make this one easier to swallow.


----------



## zinfinion

It's up on Amazon now for $1,299 ($100 over MSRP, LOL) for any guinea pigs that might be so inclined:

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-S34E790C-34-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00Q7VCSGU/


----------



## InHartWeTrust

I am half tempted to get on the chat help with Amazon CS and ask them to lower the price to MSRP and send them an article showing Samsung's pricing....but it would be all for not at the moment, until I can see some reviews I won't be purchasing.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I am half tempted to get on the chat help with Amazon CS and ask them to lower the price to MSRP and send them an article showing Samsung's pricing....but it would be all for not at the moment, until I can see some reviews I won't be purchasing.


Do it!! lol but maybe I will. Do you have prime? Amazon is really easy to return to so can do our own review. We'll see


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Do it!! lol but maybe I will. Do you have prime? Amazon is really easy to return to so can do our own review. We'll see


Yup, I've got Prime, and I've become a professional at wheeling and dealing their customer service chat reps...I wonder what their restocking fee is for monitors? For laptops I know it's 15%, but I've returned plenty of other hardware to them with no issue.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Yup, I've got Prime, and I've become a professional at wheeling and dealing their customer service chat reps...I wonder what their restocking fee is for monitors? For laptops I know it's 15%, but I've returned plenty of other hardware to them with no issue.


Are you sure they have one? I've never returned anything to them before and had a restocking fee

Edit: yeah just looked up their return and restocking fees.. Doesn't say there are any for anything including laptops


----------



## GiantAssPanda

I got impatient and ordered mine for 999€. It's still at least a few weeks away until the shop gets it in stock so if the monitor gets bad reviews there's still plenty of time to cancel the order.

Hopefully we'll see at least some customer impressions from the monitor in the upcoming days. And professional ones down the line too of course.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Are you sure they have one? I've never returned anything to them before and had a restocking fee
> 
> Edit: yeah just looked up their return and restocking fees.. Doesn't say there are any for anything including laptops


Hmm, my dad just ordered a laptop last week from Amazon and said it listed a 15% restocking fee for him (obviously once opened and used).


----------



## InHartWeTrust

If I had any idea how to actually test monitors (or the time to do so), I would absolutely order this and post a review for everyone. Unfortunately, I don't have the necessary knowledge or time for it. According to Amazon, I could have this delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Hmm, my dad just ordered a laptop last week from Amazon and said it listed a 15% restocking fee for him (obviously once opened and used).


Your dad might've bought the laptop from a seller on Amazon and not Amazon itself. As far as I know, Amazon doesn't charge restocking fees. I bought mine and it should be delivered tomorrow. If the price goes down, Amazon will refund the difference (within 14 days).

I will post a short report (dead pixels, backlighting issues, and etc) as soon as I get my hands on this monitor.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Your dad might've bought the laptop from a seller on Amazon and not Amazon itself. As far as I know, Amazon doesn't charge restocking fees. I bought mine and it should be delivered tomorrow. If the price goes down, Amazon will refund the difference (within 14 days).
> 
> I will post a short report (dead pixels, backlighting issues, and etc) as soon as I get my hands on this monitor.


Yup, that was probably it. Looking forward to your review and others.


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> I will post a short report (dead pixels, backlighting issues, and etc) as soon as I get my hands on this monitor.












Looking forward to it.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

I worked with the Amazon Chat Reps and got this response, the price should be adjusted to $1199.99 within 24 hours.
Quote:


> I was checking here, and I filled a ticket for this issue.
> Our network specialists are gonna take care of this, and hopefully this can be fixed in less than 24 hours.
> Please keep checking our website, and we are gonna solve this very soon.
> I am gonna send you a confirmation email with this information, so you can have it as a backup.


----------



## enyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I worked with the Amazon Chat Reps and got this response, the price should be adjusted to $1199.99 within 24 hours.


Thanks man! If Dells doesnt go up by today. I might order the Samsung.

edit: NVM Dells is going up for sale on the 8th.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> I worked with the Amazon Chat Reps and got this response, the price should be adjusted to $1199.99 within 24 hours.


awesome man... I might just order it in the next 24 mins so I can have it tomorrow lol. They refund right when the price changes?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Well I went ahead and ordered it. I still have my lg 34um95 as well to compare to. It's not curved but I can't compare blb etc


----------



## enyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Well I went ahead and ordered it. I still have my lg 34um95 as well to compare to. It's not curved but I can't compare blb etc


Did you get overnight? I would love to see some actual photos before I make my decision of samsung vs dell curved. Thanks.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enyownz*
> 
> Did you get overnight? I would love to see some actual photos before I make my decision of samsung vs dell curved. Thanks.


Yeah I did







will be here Tomorrow


----------



## TheHorse

If I bought a screen with this ratio, would all these movies that fill up like 2/3 of my 16:9 screen actually fit the screen without stretching?


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> If I bought a screen with this ratio, would all these movies that fill up like 2/3 of my 16:9 screen actually fit the screen without stretching?


Movies with a 2.35:1 to 2.40:1 (aka 'Scope) ratio? Yes, with some caveats, namely you will need a media player that can zoom them to fill the screen.

And streaming services are flat out, as they only seem to understand 16:9 displays so you end up with a letterboxed _and_ pillarboxed movie. (P.S. If anyone has found a streaming service that _is_ 21:9 friendly, please let me [and everyone else] know, thanks.)

1.85:1 movies will benefit as well, but not to the same extent obviously.


----------



## TheHorse

That's OK, I hate streaming services. I play DVDs in my optical drive on my computer with VLC, I almost never stream videos outside of youtube.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Alright guys the monitor just got here! But I have to take my daughter to a doctors appointment right now so I'll have to unpack it when I'm back. But here's a picture idk if you can tell but the box it came in is HUGE! It was in the bigger box in the back as well


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Alright guys the monitor just got here! But I have to take my daughter to a doctors appointment right now so I'll have to unpack it when I'm back. But here's a picture idk if you can tell but the box it came in is HUGE! It was in the bigger box in the back as well












Take your time your childs health is way more important than screen, but when you are home im hoping for some cool pics or a small vid


----------



## jakemfbacon

Haha you're right but it's just a routine checkup. And I will definitely be taking some pics.


----------



## Ardi

Here's mine, delivered to the office. Will unbox and post pictures tonight. The box is HUGE


----------



## Clos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Also, for those curious of the upcoming 34" curved 3440x1440 21:9 pricing points, HP is set to release one in April for $999. Good luck to Samsung if they want to come to market at $1400.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7487755/hp-5k-4k-curved-display-unveiled-ces-2015


I'm praying this screen uses HP's Super Gloss Screen. I Love my current 2711X, and Loved my 23xx version. Been waiting for HP to release one of these. If it's got the gloss screen like my 27" They couldn't take my money fast enough!


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Here's mine, delivered to the office. Will unbox and post pictures tonight. The box is HUGE


Woooo and yeah it's a lot bigger than the box the lg 34uM95 came in which is a good thing


----------



## DarkStar189

I'll be waiting for those pics. That monitor looks sweet!


----------



## kaptchka

How would this monitor play out in an eyefinity setup? Could a two GTX 680s in SLI handle this?


----------



## enyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaptchka*
> 
> How would this monitor play out in an eyefinity setup? Could a two GTX 680s in SLI handle this?


I don't think it would 3 of these. One might be the threshold with some AA.


----------



## Ardi

ok, here is my extremely short report:

Pros:
1. no dead pixel
2. no back-light bleeding
3. good uniform image quality overall

Cons:
1. extreme ghosting around moving objects
- Gamemode on and off
- Different Response settings

The ghosting was the deal breaker for me and I'm sending this thing back to Amazon.

Going back to my old trusted eight year old Apple Cinema Display 30"










Please note that, there is a bright TV behind me; My shadow + the light from the TV gives an impression that the screen is not uniform in the second image.




Sorry, for the short report.


----------



## enyownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> ok, here is my extremely short report:
> 
> Pros:
> 1. no dead pixel
> 2. no back-light bleeding
> 3. good uniform image quality overall
> 
> Cons:
> 1. extreme ghosting around moving objects
> - Gamemode on and off
> - Different Response settings
> 
> The ghosting was the deal breaker for me and I'm sending this thing back to Amazon.
> 
> Going back to my old trusted eight year old Apple Cinema Display 30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that, there is a bright TV behind me; My shadow + the light from the TV gives an impression that the screen is not uniform in the second image.
> 
> Sorry, for the short report.


If the other guy also says he has ghosting, then I am going with the LG or Dell for sure. Right now I am leaning LG because I have an LG 4K TV and love it. Would like to match the TV since they are 8 ft apart.


----------



## BDBB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaptchka*
> 
> How would this monitor play out in an eyefinity setup? Could a two GTX 680s in SLI handle this?


Not a chance unless you're playing extremely old, extremely undemanding games.

For current graphically intensive games, my Titan Tri Sli setup was often slower than I would like on three 2560x1600 monitors. Three of these would have significantly more pixels than that. Your two GTX 680s are not even going to be fast enough to run a decent portion of games at max settings 60fps on even one of these monitors, much less three. Something like two Titans/980s is probably the sweet spot to drive one of these monitors well.

That's aside from the fact that eyefinity would not play out well with these. Three Dell 30 inch 2560x1600 is already too wide, extending off the edge of a large desk. To see the whole thing you have to sit way too far back to enjoy the resolution. This would be way worse


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> ok, here is my extremely short report:
> 
> Pros:
> 1. no dead pixel
> 2. no back-light bleeding
> 3. good uniform image quality overall
> 
> Cons:
> 1. extreme ghosting around moving objects
> - Gamemode on and off
> - Different Response settings
> 
> The ghosting was the deal breaker for me and I'm sending this thing back to Amazon.
> 
> Going back to my old trusted eight year old Apple Cinema Display 30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that, there is a bright TV behind me; My shadow + the light from the TV gives an impression that the screen is not uniform in the second image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, for the short report.


I just got minr setup and have the lg 34um95 next to it. So far on first boot I am not impressed with the colors. They look grainy or washed out or something. Also the BLB doesn't seem to be very much better than the lg which I thought was the whole point of the VA panel. I need to do more testing though. BUild quality is nice though but on par with the LG.
Was the ghosting on PC games or console games or both?
Im still testing it but overall not that impressed. Almost think the LG 34uc97 might be the better choice. The curve is definitely awesome and makes using it much easier and a big reason i didnt like the 34um95


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Whew, these reviews came literally just in time. I am currently in an Amazon chat window haggling their CSA and just got him to agree to sell it to me at $1,179.00....but, I guess I will hold off until further notice. Very disappointing first reviews







I asked him to add the note to my account though, so if I do end up going this direction, I will be all set.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> I just got minr setup and have the lg 34um95 next to it. So far on first boot I am not impressed with the colors. They look grainy or washed out or something. Also the BLB doesn't seem to be very much better than the lg which I thought was the whole point of the VA panel. I need to do more testing though. BUild quality is nice though but on par with the LG.
> Was the ghosting on PC games or console games or both?
> Im still testing it but overall not that impressed. Almost think the LG 34uc97 might be the better choice. The curve is definitely awesome and makes using it much easier and a big reason i didnt like the 34um95


I only tested the PC version of BF4 and the ghosting was pretty bad. The problem wasn't limited to games though, it also happened when I moved a browser or text editor with some text in it. It's a decent monitor but not a worthy replacement for the Apple Cinema Display.


----------



## zinfinion

Ghosting is not surprising seeing as it is VA's one major drawback. I had hoped they had managed to address it, but apparently not.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Whew, these reviews came literally just in time. I am currently in an Amazon chat window haggling their CSA and just got him to agree to sell it to me at $1,179.00....but, I guess I will hold off until further notice. Very disappointing first reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked him to add the note to my account though, so if I do end up going this direction, I will be all set.


Haha glad to have saved you. Idk how they can advertise so well and fail to deliver by this much. Especially when I got the lg 34um95 refurbished for 700 this monitor at almost double the price is hard to swallow. The stand and presentation are really nice and they included an hdmi and dp cable and even a dp to mini dp adapter as well as a Usb 3 uplink cable but actual screen feels like it should have been wayyyyy less money. Idk again I'm still testing but it is really disappointing







I thought it would be perfect and now I have to decide on keeping it after testing or going with the lg curved or something completely different. The curved is awesome... Not 300 more dollars over straight version awesome but it's gonna be way to hard to go back after using it haha


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ghosting is not surprising seeing as it is VA's one major drawback. I had hoped they had managed to address it, but apparently not.


This was my first VA panel and it will be my last


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ghosting is not surprising seeing as it is VA's one major drawback. I had hoped they had managed to address it, but apparently not.[/quotes]
> 
> What about washed out colors? I've never used a VA panel before. Also is it just the ips glow that they don't have?


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> This was my first VA panel and it will be my last


Lol man I'm so disappointed. This thing seemed so amazing until the second I turned it on.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ghosting is not surprising seeing as it is VA's one major drawback. I had hoped they had managed to address it, but apparently not.[/quotes]
> 
> What about washed out colors? I've never used a VA panel before. Also is it just the ips glow that they don't have?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you calibrate your monitor? Did it help?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Lol man I'm so disappointed. This thing seemed so amazing until the second I turned it on.


Lol, exactly how I felt


----------



## TheHorse

I suppose as soon as I buy a 21:9 monitor one of two things will happen:

One option is movies somehow get even more freaking insane with the widescreen and something like 400:9 happens and I'm stuck with a 2 pixel tall movie on my screen (I think anything more than 16:9 is absolutely insane and stupid, but what do I know, everyone else seems to love it).

Or... everyone realizes how stupid this trend of muhwidescreen is, and then we all of a sudden go back to 16:9 and I want to stab someone.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Ghosting is not surprising seeing as it is VA's one major drawback. I had hoped they had managed to address it, but apparently not.


The Philips 40" 4k is VA and is as good or better than any IPS panel in terms of ghosting, according to the TFT Central review. VA has come a long way and is a clear winner when it's done right, it just doesn't appear to be done right all that often, this case with Samsung notwithstanding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Haha glad to have saved you. Idk how they can advertise so well and fail to deliver by this much. Especially when I got the lg 34um95 refurbished for 700 this monitor at almost double the price is hard to swallow. The stand and presentation are really nice and they included an hdmi and dp cable and even a dp to mini dp adapter as well as a Usb 3 uplink cable but actual screen feels like it should have been wayyyyy less money. Idk again I'm still testing but it is really disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it would be perfect and now I have to decide on keeping it after testing or going with the lg curved or something completely different. The curved is awesome... Not 300 more dollars over straight version awesome but it's gonna be way to hard to go back after using it haha


There is also the Dell 34" Ultrawide that lauches tomorrow on Dell's website. For me it's hard to get interested in because I already have an IPS Ultrawide and I am beyond tired of the backlight bleed.


----------



## BDBB

So it sounds like the ghosting isn't great...how are the contrast/black levels?

And how bad is the ghosting? How would it compare to my Dell 3007 WFP-HC which is really my only frame of reference?

Anyone know where this monitor can actually be purchased for the $1199 retail with no tax?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Regardless of how disappointing this is to me, it doesn't come as too terribly much of a surprise. Over on OCUK forums there have been a lot of ghosting complaints with all of Samsung's new monitors.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDBB*
> 
> So it sounds like the ghosting isn't great...how are the contrast/black levels?
> 
> And how bad is the ghosting? How would it compare to my Dell 3007 WFP-HC which is really my only frame of reference?
> 
> Anyone know where this monitor can actually be purchased for the $1199 retail with no tax?


Alright so I am going to be posting two pictures right now. To me the colors and contrast on this thing suck. I am not sure if this is closer to how colors should be and the LG is over saturated but I do not like it. Also for some reason the text on the LG is WAY sharper. It is not even close. Which I do not know the reason for that either.
I think the black levels on this are SLIGHTLY better.
A positive for me is i am not seeing much ghosting on the desktop or playing call of duty advanced warfare on the ps4. Tried it on both monitors and seems about the same. Did you try it on fastest response time? it comes in "faster" out of the box.
Viewing angles seem better on the LG as well especially from a distance the Samsung looks even worse.
Backlight bleed seems equal
ergggg


Lg one the left Samsung on the right
although I could get used to two of these monitors. lol


----------



## Ed P

Bummer.

This one was on my short-list.

Trying to decide between 2560x1440 and 3440x1440. Keep flip-flopping, depending on last post/review/video I see... (Sigh)

Coming from a Samsung 24" TFT 1920x1080 monitor.

Would like better colors of IPS, but am concerned about gaming performance. I have a 660ti--would have already bought the RoG Swift, but I really want two inputs (for work laptop, and play desktop)...

Thanks for the reviews guys!


----------



## InHartWeTrust

If this thing has blacklight bleed comparable to the LG's, it's a massive POS...because VA panels don't suffer from backlight bleed.

Did you mess with all of the settings/presets and calibrate it properly?


----------



## dan428

I'm using an old-ish BenQ VA monitor that I'm looking to replace with one of these new 21:9 monitors.

Regarding the ghosting issue, are you making sure to enable AMA or its equivalent? That makes a huge improvement for ghosting on my VA panel.

Also, regarding the contrast issue. In my case I've had to force Nvidia GPU into full RGB mode using a registry script in order to get proper black levels, otherwise everything will appear washed out and grayish. I only have to do this once and it fixes that issue. Might be something for you guys to look into if you notice that the blacks and colors don't seem to be as rich and vibrant as you'd expect. Could be a simple GPU software setting set incorrectly. Might be applicable to AMD as well (?).


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> I just got minr setup and have the lg 34um95 next to it. So far on first boot I am not impressed with the colors. They look grainy or washed out or something. Also the BLB doesn't seem to be very much better than the lg which I thought was the whole point of the VA panel. I need to do more testing though. BUild quality is nice though but on par with the LG.
> Was the ghosting on PC games or console games or both?
> Im still testing it but overall not that impressed. Almost think the LG 34uc97 might be the better choice. The curve is definitely awesome and makes using it much easier and a big reason i didnt like the 34um95


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> If this thing has blacklight bleed comparable to the LG's, it's a massive POS...because VA panels don't suffer from backlight bleed.
> 
> Did you mess with all of the settings/presets and calibrate it properly?


yeah I've messed with the presets and some settings but I do not have a calibrator unfortunately. I cannot seem to get any setting to have it look as nice as the LG. I have both monitors set at 30% brightness. I can say that I think the backlight bleed on the samsung is a little bit better but nothing being worth getting with the other flaws IMO. First one is LG second is Samsung. I am bad a t taking pictures but I am trying haha


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan428*
> 
> I'm using an old-ish BenQ VA monitor that I'm looking to replace with one of these new 21:9 monitors.
> 
> Regarding the ghosting issue, are you making sure to enable AMA or its equivalent? That makes a huge improvement for ghosting on my VA panel.
> 
> Also, regarding the contrast issue. In my case I've had to force Nvidia GPU into full RGB mode using a registry script in order to get proper black levels, otherwise everything will appear washed out and grayish. I only have to do this once and it fixes that issue. Might be something for you guys to look into if you notice that the blacks and colors don't seem to be as rich and vibrant as you'd expect. Could be a simple GPU software setting set incorrectly. Might be applicable to AMD as well (?).


hmm you could be right because it seriously looks so washed out and text is not sharp at all. How do I do the registry script? I am using an AMD 7950


----------



## jakemfbacon

If you can find it I'd really like to know about the registry edit or if it is needed for AMD. I refuse to believe it looks this bad :/


----------



## jakemfbacon

hmm
so looking in AMD Catalyst Control Center I found under the "digital flat panels" tab Pixel format. I can change this to Full or limited RGB however it only lets me choose the 34um95 monitor to change this (they are both hooked up). I thought if I disconnected that display then I could change it on the Samsung but when I did that the option for pixel format disappeared. So either you are right and it is not letting me change to full rgb or this monitor is already in Full rgb and doesn't have an option for limited? It is hooked up through display port

edit: sigh nevermind. It was because it didn't give me the option through DP. I plugged it in via HDMI and I can change it. If I change to Limited it looks even worse so I guess that is not the issue.


----------



## dan428

This is the tool I was referring to FYI.. (for Nvidia) http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?p=83

From what I've read though, it sounds like Nvidia has finally updated their drivers to enable people to change this vital option within the control panel.


----------



## sorance2000

http://www.madebymark.com/2009/02/25/2009225how-to-fix-lcd-monitor-ghost-images-html/


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dan428*
> 
> This is the tool I was referring to FYI.. (for Nvidia) http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/?p=83
> 
> From what I've read though, it sounds like Nvidia has finally updated their drivers to enable people to change this vital option within the control panel.


Thanks! So I ran that and it definitely fixed it. The colors are a lot better now however I still think the LG is sharper overall especially the text. The Samsung looks like there is just a grainy film over the panel or something


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Whew, these reviews came literally just in time. I am currently in an Amazon chat window haggling their CSA and just got him to agree to sell it to me at $1,179.00....but, I guess I will hold off until further notice. Very disappointing first reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked him to add the note to my account though, so if I do end up going this direction, I will be all set.


You can do that... what? How the hell did you haggle with the amazon csa (customer service?) to get them to lower the price...? :O


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> You can do that... what? How the hell did you haggle with the amazon csa (customer service?) to get them to lower the price...? :O


I didn't know you could do that either haha. Although, they did say they would change the price on amazon in 24 hours and of course they never did.
If you are wanting to buy this monitor I would really suggest reconsidering.

Another thing I noticed comparing it to the LG is that the LG had a much blacker screen when on stand by. Idk if that matters just something I noticed


----------



## jakemfbacon

Just an update for anyone interested: I am returning this monitor. Was just able to get the new Dell 34" ultrawide for 988. If anyone is interested check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1522940/dell-world-2014-dell-34-curved-ultrawide-and-dell-5k-monitors/150_50#post_23382718


----------



## TheHorse

After hearing so much about high res monitors being washed out I refuse to buy a new monitor until there's one out with a current resolution (e.g. right now being 1440p at least) that's OLED for less than $500.

See you all in 2050.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> I didn't know you could do that either haha. Although, they did say they would change the price on amazon in 24 hours and of course they never did.
> If you are wanting to buy this monitor I would really suggest reconsidering.
> 
> Another thing I noticed comparing it to the LG is that the LG had a much blacker screen when on stand by. Idk if that matters just something I noticed


Naaw I'm not buying this I was considering it--since I already bought the LG--but hence I'll just stick with the LG then... I'd go with dell but dell doesn't seem to be selling and it's so bulky lol. Though how did you get them to lower the price?? What were you complaining about haha?


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> After hearing so much about high res monitors being washed out I refuse to buy a new monitor until there's one out with a current resolution (e.g. right now being 1440p at least) that's OLED for less than $500.
> 
> See you all in 2050.


Yeah OLED lol... that's going to be a longtime haha.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Naaw I'm not buying this I was considering it--since I already bought the LG--but hence I'll just stick with the LG then... I'd go with dell but dell doesn't seem to be selling and it's so bulky lol. Though how did you get them to lower the price?? What were you complaining about haha?


Yeah I think the actual appearance of the lg is better than the dell haha . And if you go to the dell thread I linked someone posted discount codes and how to do it but after tax and everything I got the dell for 988


----------



## kingduqc

Betamax won because it was cheaper, and the industry adopted VHS even if the video quality was better on the Beta... G sync is just prone to disappear. There will be more monitors with freesync in 3-4 months then the who year G sync was released.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Yeah I think the actual appearance of the lg is better than the dell haha . And if you go to the dell thread I linked someone posted discount codes and how to do it but after tax and everything I got the dell for 988


Look at all of these pictures: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1186728-1-1.html

Is the Dell really lacking in appearance? They both have the same LG panel. The LG has a modern looking stand, but it's worthless in terms of functionality. The Dell has a decent looking stand that is outstanding as it's fully-adjustable (doesn't matter to me bc I have an Ergotron arm, but for most is a HUGE bonus).


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakemfbacon*
> 
> Yeah I think the actual appearance of the lg is better than the dell haha . And if you go to the dell thread I linked someone posted discount codes and how to do it but after tax and everything I got the dell for 988


Ohh I saw the thread but I can't seem to find the actual product on the Dell website still..? How are you even finding the product??







:\

EDIT: Also let me know how it is when you get it and your opinions.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Look at all of these pictures: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1186728-1-1.html
> 
> Is the Dell really lacking in appearance? They both have the same LG panel. The LG has a modern looking stand, but it's worthless in terms of functionality. The Dell has a decent looking stand that is outstanding as it's fully-adjustable (doesn't matter to me bc I have an Ergotron arm, but for most is a HUGE bonus).


Yeah the stand is the reason I was considering switching till I saw the side comparisons of the photo on an chinese thread... the actual monitor size--even withstanding that Dell is using LG's panel--is just ridiculous at 2015, the thickness is like looking at a crt tv all over again :|.

EDIT: Though with a nicer bevel.. And either way i still can't seem to see the product on dell's website







.

Nevermind I finally found it... Now I just wish the back of it looked/side of it looked as good as the front on the dell! That thickness... But depending on features I'll probably switch not to mention price :\.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Yeah the stand is the reason I was considering switching till I saw the side comparisons of the photo on an chinese thread... the actual monitor size--even withstanding that Dell is using LG's panel--is just ridiculous at 2015, the thickness is like looking at a crt tv all over again :|.
> 
> EDIT: Though with a nicer bevel.. And either way i still can't seem to see the product on dell's website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nevermind I finally found it... Now I just wish the back of it looked/side of it looked as good as the front on the dell! That thickness... But depending on features I'll probably switch not to mention price :\.


The Dell weighs 18.6lb versus the LG at 17.2lb, so overall not a huge variance. When considering the "thickness" you have to consider that they are curved panels so inherently the front-most to the back-most is going to be wider than a traditional thin flat screen.

LG34UC97


Dell U3415W


Maybe I am just missing it (?), but I don't see much different and I'm usually pretty picky.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> Ohh I saw the thread but I can't seem to find the actual product on the Dell website still..? How are you even finding the product??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :\
> 
> EDIT: Also let me know how it is when you get it and your opinions.


you have to go to this link for dell epp http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/6099/campaigns/segmentor-usmpp?c=us&l=en&s=eep&cs=_eep&redirect=1 and then search for the monitor
add to your cart and then apply the discount codes on the other thread. (if they are still good).
Also sign up for dell advantage for free shipping.
If it asks for your company name just put your name. I ordered mine through a chat rep because I was not getting free shipping (didn't know about dell advantage) and when he put the order through he had my company name as just my last name , first name lol

I will definitely post how I feel about it when it arrives. It actually shipped today!


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> The Dell weighs 18.6lb versus the LG at 17.2lb, so overall not a huge variance. When considering the "thickness" you have to consider that they are curved panels so inherently the front-most to the back-most is going to be wider than a traditional thin flat screen.
> 
> LG34UC97
> 
> 
> Dell U3415W
> 
> 
> Maybe I am just missing it (?), but I don't see much different and I'm usually pretty picky.


I do think it looks a little bulkier in the back than the LG but that's cause the LG is shaped somewhat weird. The Samsung is bulkier in the back as well. Those pictures are definitely a lot better than DELLs website haha. The thing I like about the LG are the glossy bottom bezel and the silver back and sides. It also has the brushed fake metal look in the back which I like. The Dell looks more professional and the LG looks more "Apple like" for lack of a better term lol. Either way though most of us are not going to see the back, the stand on the dell is way better (I hope it has a metal base) but I might be using my arm mount anyways, and the front is pretty similar.
The stand on the LG is metal which I like a lot so I am hoping it is metal on the dell as well. Even if I don't use it it just feels more premium and makes me feel like they put more effort into the monitor for the prices they charge. Idk if that is stupid but just how I feel haha. I was turned off that the Samsung back and stand were plastic


----------



## Ed P

Thanks for the pics! The Dell looks GREAT - better than it shows on their website (love how the front glass covers the top and side bezels - very sleek looking). Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dell is probably much better then LG even if it uses same panel. They calibrate out of the box, better stand and better warranty.


----------



## eljefetonto

Just ordered the dell for $1025.99 before taxes after existing promotions. The three-year warranty and much cheaper price tag finally made me cave after looking at the LG for so long and hearing negative early reviews of the Samsung. I'm crazy excited, upgrading from my Asus VS247.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> The Dell weighs 18.6lb versus the LG at 17.2lb, so overall not a huge variance. When considering the "thickness" you have to consider that they are curved panels so inherently the front-most to the back-most is going to be wider than a traditional thin flat screen.
> 
> LG34UC97
> 
> 
> Dell U3415W
> 
> 
> Maybe I am just missing it (?), but I don't see much different and I'm usually pretty picky.


Ah true see that bottom photo doesn't show it much but if you were to look at some chinese threads when they go up close. Not the one you had posted--but on another chinese thread on the same board--another user had gone up close and shot the the thickness of the sides of the dell and just the way the back end of it bulges like an old crt/led monitor compared to the more tidy LG is what bugs me, especially since the front of the bevel and bezel looks so much nicer on the dell than the LG that basically means they could of put some work on the back and sides but chose not too... That's what bugs me the most about dell -__-. Though the choice of options and inputs are really nice compared to the LG... so I may go with that. :| MHL and hdmi, mini displayport compared to two useless thunderport that I can't use XD.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dell is probably much better then LG even if it uses same panel. They calibrate out of the box, better stand and better warranty.


Yeaaah that's the other reason I may go with dell lol... warranty. Though I didn't know they calibrate out of the box? Do the do that for you? Or you mean they calibrate straight out of the box but you still have to manually do it yourself? If so it's the same with the LG... And it would be the exact same if they're using the same panel as the curved ones of the LG. Since you have to both manually calibrate it that's all LG's tech not dells... most of it anyways.


----------



## Swuell

not working


----------



## tikurokey

Great TV, Where You bougth it ???


----------



## xenophobe

Yeah, after hearing the few negatives about the Samsung, I ordered the Dell. There are enough reports about the LG panel and vids showing gaming performance that I figure I'll be happy with the Dell... finally a worthwhile upgrade for my 30" 25x16 that I've had for almost 7 years now...

NOT MY PICTURE.... found it on a image search... Here's a LG (not curved) 21:9 next to the Dell 3007 WFP-HC... just for size comparisons... I'm so ready for the FedEx truck to arrive! lol

I'm fairly certain I won't miss the height I'll be losing... I'll be gaining like 5-6" of width!


----------



## Swuell

tempted to return my LG hmmmm.... Though I wanted some reviews >__<. Does anybody know if this monitor requires the usb 3 B chord that the LG required for the use of the USB 3 ports?


----------



## eljefetonto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swuell*
> 
> tempted to return my LG hmmmm.... Though I wanted some reviews >__<. Does anybody know if this monitor requires the usb 3 B chord that the LG required for the use of the USB 3 ports?


I believe so. It's basically just turning into a USB hub.


----------



## KGPrime

Shame about the Samsung. Every picture i saw of it before i noticed the washed out look, had hoped it was just the camera. Oh well, not 21:9 but looks like some nice monitors coming in soon with freesync/gsync ect and high refresh rates. ASUS MG279Q, and the New BenQ XL2730Z is looking tempting - TN or not - true 8 bit. I see mention of a black equalizer coating. If it's anything like the old NEC GX90 from 2005 ish that could be a winner. Had one of those had the blackest subjective blacks of any LCD i've seen still. My little brother still has it actually. Pretty much the best gaming lcd of it's time. When i still see it now days i'm still impressed with the screen and the subjective contrast/ blacks. It states 700:1 in the specs, but it doesn't look like it in person at all, looks much better than that...again i think it's the coating ( i'm comparing it to a fw900 in blacks - so yeah, it's subjective very nice blacks) 4 ms response don't remember any TN color shifting with it either, though it was probably there ableit maybe less noticeable - Glossy Screen







- but that 1280x1024








http://www.pcworld.com/product/27213/nec-multisync-90gx2.html

Really wanted to try 21:9, but 60hz with no freesync or g-sync ( the new LG with freesync is 1080?? ***fff??) think 21:9 gonna be a no go sadly, for now,..things may be looking up in the 2560x1440 range though.


----------



## Swuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGPrime*
> 
> Shame about the Samsung. Every picture i saw of it before i noticed the washed out look, had hoped it was just the camera. Oh well, not 21:9 but looks like some nice monitors coming in soon with freesync/gsync ect and high refresh rates. ASUS MG279Q, and the New BenQ XL2730Z is looking tempting - TN or not - true 8 bit. I see mention of a black equalizer coating. If it's anything like the old NEC GX90 from 2005 ish that could be a winner. Had one of those had the blackest subjective blacks of any LCD i've seen still. My little brother still has it actually. Pretty much the best gaming lcd of it's time. When i still see it now days i'm still impressed with the screen and the subjective contrast/ blacks. It states 700:1 in the specs, but it doesn't look like it in person at all, looks much better than that...again i think it's the coating ( i'm comparing it to a fw900 in blacks - so yeah, it's subjective very nice blacks) 4 ms response don't remember any TN color shifting with it either, though it was probably there ableit maybe less noticeable - Glossy Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - but that 1280x1024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/product/27213/nec-multisync-90gx2.html
> 
> Really wanted to try 21:9, but 60hz with no freesync or g-sync ( the new LG with freesync is 1080?? ***fff??) think 21:9 gonna be a no go sadly, for now,..things may be looking up in the 2560x1440 range though.


There's a new one with LG for 21:6 with freesync that is over 1080p but depending on the site you go to it's either a tiny bit less of a resolution than the current offering or the exact same. :\


----------



## SaLX

In terms of the washed out look of this unit, users have have addressed this point by noting that 5 minutes of adjustment is needed to get the image just right (unlike the LG which is practically ready to use). As far as ghosting is concerned - I'd like to see more reviews, as those issues could have been bad units.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> In terms of the washed out look of this unit, users have have addressed this point by noting that 5 minutes of adjustment is needed to get the image just right (unlike the LG which is practically ready to use). As far as ghosting is concerned - I'd like to see more reviews, as those issues could have been bad units.


Idk what adjustments they did but I had the lg side by side with the Samsung and nothing I did could get it even close to the clarity of the lg. If I didn't have the lg right next to it to compare I probably wouldn't have noticed. Plus with the price of this thing I don't think it is acceptable for it to look like that out of box.


----------



## SaLX

@ jakemfbacon - thasnks for the reply. Mixed reports coming in form all over the place with surprising claims. Have a look at http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-34-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor-S34E790C/product-reviews/B00Q7VCSGU/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewopt_srt/180-4895322-8767745?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=helpful&reviewerType=all_reviews&filterByStar=all_stars&pageNumber=1]here[/URL] and see what you think of some of the reviews there.


----------



## jakemfbacon

You're welcome. And yeah I have read the Amazon reviews which I think are surprising. I each their own I guess but even with calibration I don't see how anyone thinks this monitor compares to the dell or lg. at this point I think it is too much of a gamble especially for 1300 when I got the dell for about 980. So far I have had the Samsung, lg, and the dell. I stuck with the dell because it's as good as the lg but it's curved. I had the non curved version of the lg. All three monitors had about the same amount of blb with the ips ones having slight glow. This is a fair trade off for me though for the superior colors and even superior blacks despite the Samsung being VA.

I also think it's funny everyone rates the good reviews of the Samsung on Amazon as being helpful and the bad reviews as not lol.

Either way though to me for 1300 monitor for the reviews to be either great or terrible I think should show what a train wreck the monitor is and this is coming from someone who loves Samsung. Maybe my results would be a lot different if I had a calibrator but I should not have to spend an extra 100+ dollars on a calibrator to get a 1300 monitor to even look Decent out of the box.


----------



## SaLX

Not all jake: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18636043&page=5

The ghosting _can't_ be _that_ bad.. that's a total and instant RMA from most users in the know.. ...... no way would they let that out on the market. Mind you, the IPS glow / BLB issues too are extremely poor.

FYI all, in case you've never seen this about the LG panel (used in LG,Dell and AOC units): http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/peripherals/f/3529/t/19615484. Etailors will be working to these parameters too with RMA's btw, and it's only good customer relations that they replace / refund them.

9" guys.. that's it


----------



## xenophobe

I'm fairly sure that most people who are complaining about BLB have their brightness set way too high.

And I was gonna get the Samsung as well, but yeah, reports of it not being so great are fairly consistent.

There are a number of people here with the Dell or LG and most people are happy with them. I'm happy with mine!


----------



## SaLX

Xeno - no, I dialed everything down, left, right etc and no matter what, the glow was still present everywhere. You do require some brightness to view the screen adequately, but even dropping it down to zero the glow was still there and it was still relative to the dark(er) image you were trying to watch. The BLB on these panels are legion I'm afraid to say. I dearly hope people luck out on theirs; or saying that, they only use them for desktop applications and not movies or games. If so, then they are stunning to use.

I just hated the bleed (or more accurately the glow) - which in this panel's case is more a quadrilateral smear of yellow or purple/blue at the edges. It's not classy at all given the price of these units.

I've read good reports of the Samsung also - too early to tell, unlike the LG panels on the Dell, AOC and LG.


----------



## xenophobe

Gaming on my Dell is amazing. A little BLB and a little glow are inevitable. A little BLB along the top edges near the top corners and a little glow on the bottom corners. And yeah, some people just won't have any of it, but it's not that bad for a panel this wide, IMO. It is a little annoying in Alien Isolation, but in every other darkish game I've played, it's not been an issue for me.

As for the Samsung, it was released a week or so before the Dell, so I can't understand why it's too early to tell.


----------



## SaLX

@Zeno -- what's it like against black or dark backgrounds? I'm very happy for you if you've got a good one.


----------



## xenophobe

That's what I was describing. In Alien Isolation, it's a little annoying, but it wasn't for Tomb Raider, Metro Redux series, C3 or any other title with dark areas.

I have what looks like typical blb and glow for this panel. In all normal viewing conditions it's really not noticeable.

As for what it looks like with a complete black screen? That's mostly irrelevant to me. You don't sit there and look at a black screen just to see BLB or glow.

An edge lit LED TV is noticeably worse, fwiw.


----------



## SaLX

Then you've very been lucky; _or_ have a certain tolerance towards it. Nonetheless, it's there all right: enough for me to return two of them. I found it intolerable - and i really tried giving both samples a weeks play testing. They had to go back.. it really was that bad.

The god awful glow/blb actually _exists_. This isn't just an opinion.. it's actual fact: and a ****tone of buyers have verified this.


----------



## xenophobe

I don't think I've been really lucky, but I think I just adjusted mine properly.

Someone else had BLB problems with an LG that he wasn't happy with, admittedly the brightness was giving him a headache... and after telling him to lower the brightness, it came out looking a little better than mine.

To be fair, the first image is overexposed and the 2nd might be a touch underexposed... but out of the box, mine had a lot of BLB on the top corners and considerable glow on the bottom corners, but after adjustment it's almost unnoticeable unless the screen is really dark.

The viewing angles on my Dell are amazing. Look at it from any angle, and there is no apparent color distortion.

Before/After (not my monitor or pictures)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*


----------



## SaLX

Confirmation bias?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Confirmation bias?


Why would you think that?

I set my monitor to display my Lightroom photos correctly, as well as looking at Firefox panes to see that sites like this or eztv until everything looked 'right'. Right being what my last color calibrated monitor displayed for the previous 7 years of owning it. So I didn't really calibrate this monitor properly, I just adjusted it until I felt my images displayed as they should. And those images and the color of OCN and other sites have been burned into my brain, so they were a known quantity. The side benefit of that, it reduced my BLB considerably compared out out of box settings. The setting that affects that BLB the most is brightness. If you have a lot of BLB, perhaps your brightness is just way too high, or maybe you just have a crappy monitor.

A different example of the same type of negligence... a lot of people don't experiment with tire pressure on their vehicles and just keep it to the spec listed in the manual. That can change a lot. lol


----------



## SaLX

BLB is a _well reported drawback_ of these panels. Even turning down the brightness to 0 does not alleviate the problem - it's still relative and still present. Black or dark backgrounds are where the drawbacks of this panel come into play. _Not_ in day to day desktop use use. Barring this huge drawback, all the LG based monitors are superb.


----------



## xenophobe

Uh.... Please count how many times I've said in this and other threads that there is noticeable back light bleed.

I'll say it again. Yeah, the LG panel does have back light bleed. It also has IPS glow.

Can it be minimized? Derp.


----------



## SaLX

Sigh.. I sent back two of them xenoderp....and believe me, many people have gone through this same annoying process. That's enough of this thank you.


----------



## mega killer

ultrawide 4k please why just 2k


----------



## xenophobe

4k (3840h) is a gimmick term. 4k is 8.3 megapixels. 2k would be (1920h) 1080p which is 2.1 megapixels. 3440 x 1440 is 4.9 megapixels. 1080p is outdated and has held the industry back for so long that they immediately try to quadruple the resolution, making a monitor that is too GPU hungry.

I've never considered HD to be a viable monitor resolution except for maybe laptop screens. At that density it looks great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaLX*
> 
> Sigh.. I sent back two of them xenoderp....and believe me, many people have gone through this same annoying process. That's enough of this thank you.


Yeah, I would also be annoyed as hell sitting there with my brightness cranked up in a dark room with a completely black screen taking overexposed pictures and staring at the corners.


----------



## SaLX

Lol.


----------



## degenn

Regarding the ghosting, I don't know why anyone is surprised -- this isn't a gaming monitor, it's for desktop application work.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> Uh.... Please count how many times I've said in this and other threads that there is noticeable back light bleed.
> 
> I'll say it again. Yeah, the LG panel does have back light bleed. It also has IPS glow.
> 
> Can it be minimized? Derp.


IPS glow can't be minimized, but BLB can. IPS glow is when you are seeing that pixel at a very sharp angle to it, to where either the blue or red pixel is in your field of view towards that pixel (since IPS pixels are R - G - B).

Also, for someone who uses Lightroom, I can't believe that you'd think that calibrating the panels by just your eyes/preferences is correct. You need a colorimeter/spectrophotometer to correctly calibrate a panel to real-to-life colors.

Not to mention any bleed affects the color gamut that can be displayed in the region of the bleed. So you are effectively throwing off any calibration in the area that shows bleed. Whether or not you notice it on a non-black/dark background.

I'm sorry that YOU can stand your miscalibration/backlight bleed. But many of us here have had MAJOR issues with BLB on ultrawide monitors. And it affects our work on these panels. And we did everything to minimize the effects.

Not to mention it is just blasphemy to pay $1000+ for a panel, only to have it arrive defective. That IS a lot of money for ANYONE (except maybe a business expense).


----------



## somna

An actual review based on detail measurements.
http://www.playwares.com/xe/45693531

It in Korean but it does go over everything.

Response Times & Input Lag
Quote:


> List of comparison to other monitors tested


----------



## MillerModPCs

I own this absolutely gorgeous monitor, so I will try to correct some issues that I see people posting about.

Ghosting occurs because the user is setting the mode to "fastest" hoping that it reduces it, but instead does the opposite. Leaving it at its default produces no noticeable ghosting whatsoever. The ghosting that you are probably seeing anyway is reprieved by the eye when moving across the screen.

BLB? None whatsoever unlike the LG IPS version. The VA panel not only produces deeper Blacks, and brighter Whites, but also is highly effective at reducing BLB.

This monitor also has a surprisingly 7.1ms input lag time which is amazing for this type, and size monitor.

This monitor also has a faster GTG response time of 4ms than the LG or Dell counterparts.

I use this monitor to not only game, but also with Photoshop, and Sony Vegas etc. and I would never go back to a 16:9 aspect ratio. I believe the 21:9 ratio is the single monitor solution for multi monitor setups. Also taking into account the 34" screen size. I love the fact that it can do PIP, and snaps two programs/browser windows side by side basically giving me the space of two separate monitors.

The stand that this monitor comes with is the best that Ive seen. It effortlessly glides up and down, and tilts back and forth so smoothly. It is very heavy duty, and feels very stable/secure.

The only downside when gaming is its 60Hz refresh rate. Personally for me screen tear actually doesnt bother me. I am running two Titan Xs in SLI with every game I play maxed out, and occasionally when im hitting high FPS I do so some tearing, but it is marginal. What is funny though is at extreme high FPS (150+) no screen tearing. For most that do not run this type of setup you should be fine playing at 60FPS however.

This monitor is absolutely gorgeous in every regard, and playing at 21:9 is an experience that I think will phase out multi monitor setups. I believe its price was well worth it over the other brands.


----------



## switch54

Hi all,

Bought this monitor last night, and i'd like to ask about clouding. Attached a pic which i took with a phone in a full dark room with black screen saver.

Actually only the spot is visible which i circled with red, the rest not. (might need to open img, to see) But that spot is. Even with a few lights on, its there, and noticeable if the backgroud is black. Not in daylight tho.

Is this something normal or should i ask for an exchange?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gavros777

How do you take the stand off? I'd like to mount it on a different stand that supports 2 displays.
Disregard i figured it out.
There's 2 screws you take out and then slide the stand off like in the acer xb.


----------



## globetrotter33m

Just purchased this monitor. Debated back and forth and finally bought this. Was very excited about it, but am a little underwhelmed. Hoping these are just configuration issues that I will get behind...

Here's my setup. Macbook Pro Retina (2014 edition) driving this via the DP cable provided. Monitor is about 2 feet away from me.

1. Volume control: There doesn't seem to be a way for the keyboard (either Mac / external keyboard) to control the volume of the display? I have to go into the joystick-based OSD to control the volume. Whaaat? Really? Clicking on the computer keyboard allows me to mute the vol, but the vol up / down buttons show a not allowed sound. Please tell me there's an easier way to do this.

2. Display Resolution: Reading the text at native 3840x1440 resolution is hard. I find it more comfortable to use the 2560x1080 resolution. Should I zoom up the font size instead? If not, need to ask the question, why am I paying $1K for this? May as well pick one up with a lower resolution and save some $?

3. The wide screen size. This is the largest display size I have ever used. The largest before this was the 27" Apple CD. I find that I don't use the right 10" on the right much. Not certain if this is a "getting used to" kinda moment, but I find myself moving my head to the right to see something.

4. Picture quality: I'm not a picture snob, haven't checked any dead pixels etc. But I notice what people meant when they said the display is "washed out". I was just expecting a brilliant screen...but text quality especially is not that sharp and the colors appear a bit washed out. Do I need to calibrate it? How?

Thanks in advance!

GT


----------



## SaLX

@globetrotter33m. There's an active thread over at http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18636043&page=45. Dunno what happened with this one, wrong section probably. Ask these questions there.

I can't answer the 1st question, but on my PC I can control the volume with the dial on my keyboard, therefore it is possible. It's a well known thing that this panel is terribly calibrated out of the box - I got a hardware calibrator and now it's perfect, text too: nice and sharp. It appears that calibrating fixes the text, however it isn't _as_ pin sharp as the LG 34" I had.


----------



## globetrotter33m

Thanks, will ask there. I have tried calibrating it and while things are better, they still aren't as well as the Apple CD was.

GT


----------



## JacobAmosTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> If you want great colors it is.
> 
> The Glow tends to be a hit or miss depending on the panel you get. But TN has just as bad of a Glow Problem.
> 
> Black Levels are not the best on IPS. This is where VA is the best.
> 
> I would take Great Colors over Black Light though.
> 
> And 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60hz is so susceptible to tearing, it is just sick. Even 96hz will eliminate 90% of tears.


I own this monitor and the colors are amazing and I got it overclocked to 85. A buddy of mine got his to 90 this monitor looks way better than the lg ips version


----------



## KenjiS

This is one of the monitors im left considering ATM... the VA contrast, curved panel and etc are all definitely weighing in to it. I work in an extremely dark room and IPS glow is killing me (as is the PWM backlight on my current monitor)

I'm guessing the GPU load isnt that much higher than i see right now...


----------



## JacobAmosTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *globetrotter33m*
> 
> Thanks, will ask there. I have tried calibrating it and while things are better, they still aren't as well as the Apple CD was.
> 
> GT


did you use an actually calibrator or just manually doing it yourself. My colormeter spyder 5 is going to be here tomorrow. But I set the gamma to it's 2nd setting, red to 40 and the brightness to 34 and it made it look better. I can't wait for the spyder 5 to fine tune this monitor.


----------



## JacobAmosTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> This is one of the monitors im left considering ATM... the VA contrast, curved panel and etc are all definitely weighing in to it. I work in an extremely dark room and IPS glow is killing me (as is the PWM backlight on my current monitor)
> 
> I'm guessing the GPU load isnt that much higher than i see right now...


this monitor takes a lot to push. I'm running dual 980's and barely max out witcher 3 and gta5 minus anti aliasing


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacobAmosTech*
> 
> this monitor takes a lot to push. I'm running dual 980's and barely max out witcher 3 and gta5 minus anti aliasing


I'm running 2x overclocked 970s that run near a stock 980 in terms of performance.. so i should be good..

its certainly not 4k


----------



## JacobAmosTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm running 2x overclocked 970s that run near a stock 980 in terms of performance.. so i should be good..
> 
> its certainly not 4k


Yeah it's not 4k but it takes a lot. I've overclocked the 980's to 1450 with 7600 on the memory, and my 4790k is at 4.6.I have no problem maxing egging but gta5 out. So you 970's should do fine


----------



## rexbinary

Anyone who owns one of these monitors notice a loud popping noise when the monitor is heating up or cooling off? It's like the sound of plastic popping. The pops don't happen often, but they are loud enough to be pretty noticeable when they occur. I mostly hear them after the monitor has been in powersave for a bit.


----------



## JacobAmosTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Anyone who owns one of these monitors notice a loud popping noise when the monitor is heating up or cooling off? It's like the sound of plastic popping. The pops don't happen often, but they are loud enough to be pretty noticeable when they occur. I mostly hear them after the monitor has been in powersave for a bit.


I've never noticed anything like that. And mine is overclocked to 85Hz so it should be running a little warmer than normal.


----------



## wizardbro

Mine does the plastic clicking/poping noise once in a while from the back, sounds normal.


----------



## KenjiS

I caved and ordered it... Should be here Wednesday...


----------



## hollowtek

I think rtings made a good point... Curved screens are the biggest gimmicks in the industry.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> I think rtings made a good point... Curved screens are the biggest gimmicks in the industry.


Guess ill find out about that.. Given i cant actually SEE one in reality where i could quickly see "Hey yes i like this" or "ew no i dont"


----------



## JacobAmosTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Guess ill find out about that.. Given i cant actually SEE one in reality where i could quickly see "Hey yes i like this" or "ew no i dont"


the curve is the best gimic I've ever looked at. Especially when playing games.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Mine does the plastic clicking/poping noise once in a while from the back, sounds normal.


I figured it was not much to worry about since I have not had any problems with it. I am glad to know mine is not the only one that does that. Thanks!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JacobAmosTech*
> 
> the curve is the best gimic I've ever looked at. Especially when playing games.


I have high hopes for it... lol

My worry is more ill just find it too wide and overwhelming


----------



## JacobAmosTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I have high hopes for it... lol
> 
> My worry is more ill just find it too wide and overwhelming


I love it the extra length. If you full screen your browser or a word document without zooming in it's weird but for opening a word document on one side and researching the web on the other it's perfect


----------



## rexbinary

Yeah I bought mine for first-person shooters in which of course it is awesome, but I was very surprised how much I enjoy it productivity wise. Two windows side by side looks great, but even up to four side by side works pretty well.


----------



## KenjiS

It arrived today.. So far first impressions:

-Its heavy, Very heavy, had a bit of a problem getting it up atop my desk because its heavyish.. Not a bad thing

-The stand does kinda wobble when im typing, i guess thats to be expected

-White is VERY WHITE on it, More so than my PB278Q

-Motion looks nice on it, More so than my PB278Q (Surprised here)

-Performance was much closer to 4k in requirement than expected, Went from 60fps in Witcher 3 to 45-48... Still not sure on this

-Normally not as picky about screen tearing as some folks but i did notice it a lot more on this panel

-This one seems to have a bit of glow to it, sadly









-Oddly black level wasnt as WOW as i expected...









-Still not sure on curve OR the ultrawide.. Im letting myself get used to it


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> White is VERY WHITE on it, More so than my PB278Q


All the VA panels i've used and seen seemed to have better whites than TN and IPS monitors i've used and seen. Now, you've made me wonder if i simply used and saw VA panels with good whites or if it's really inherent to the technology.

Someone with actual factual knowledge should chime in!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> All the VA panels i've used and seen seemed to have better whites than TN and IPS monitors i've used and seen. Now, you've made me wonder if i simply used and saw VA panels with good whites or if it's really inherent to the technology.
> 
> Someone with actual factual knowledge should chime in!


I know my laptop using a TN panel has really nice White as well, White is more a function of the AG coating to my knowledge, a very heavy AG coating will make white look dull and sparkly... a very light one (or better, gloss) will make whites look nice

the XPS 15 in the house with a glass-faced IPS panel has great white as well...

----

Back to the monitor.. im not liking the 21:9 thing for my usage... I might be able to live with some of the things im disliking if it wasnt $1000 pretty much... but no, its $1000 and for that i expect something really amazing.. This is a very nice monitor, and i get why a lot of folks love it.. but i just am not loving it.. and the curve just annoys me, everything looks bent to me..im too ocd for it









Not that its a bad screen, No its quite nice but im just not Wowed by it... im not impressed.. especially not with the black level which i honestly felt should be more inky and dark, and i felt that colors should have a bit more punch and vibrance and life to them.. but even after calibrating it with my Spyder5 and messing with the settings a bit no.. its still just not that "lively" to me... I dont find the immersion all that great because i have to keep moving my eyes to span the width of the screen...my peripheral vision sucks i guess. Oh well lol.. I'm kinda surprised as most reviews on this i read complimented the contrast and colors, but to me.. im finding both a bit lacking, im not seeing the same pop or vibrance or depth i get from my F8500 or even my F8000, Heck, even against my PB278Q id say its lacking a bit... im honestly surprised and disappointed by this, i expected more from VA, im not saying the black levels are poor, just not as good as i expected from it.. They look very close to the RoG Swift i returned in fact (which uses a TN panel)

Also one of the games i play a lot of everything is stretched versus the proper aspect ratio.. Thats not good and rules it out from being kept right there.

This goes back to "I genuinely need to go LOOK at stuff in reality, especially with screens and speakers and headphones, i cant rely on reviews, i cant rely on anything but my own two eyes or ears"

And its honestly tiresome.. At least it wasnt defective out of the box and the uniformity of my sample was excellent...

---

So let me start saying some positives, as i dont want people to feel im being too harsh, The build quality is very very good, It DOES wobble a bit but i think any screen like this is going to by the very nature of the product

the AG coating is VERY nice, i love how nice text and white looks on it

The entire screen is VERY sharp, everything looks crisp on it, Even more so than my PB278Q









I see the point in 21:9 as im doing this, i have youtube pulled up on my left right now playing a video at a nice big size while typing this at a nice big size, For productivity this is epic and amazing!









I certainly feel a nice difference in input lag, So theres that

No ghosting for me, motion looks very nice for a 60hz screen.

Color shift seems to be a non issue for me

Same with banding, Even Steam didnt have much in the banding department and what banding there is is no worse than my PB278Q or any other monitor ive ever seen, ever

Would i recommend it? Yep, Hey, i want to be blunt, im a picky person, extremely picky and persnickity, and i still think its a very nice monitor! its just... Not the one for me im afraid.. 34" is too wide for me, it doesnt play nicely with a game i sink a lot of time into, and i find the curve annoying unfortunately. But i see the charm, and i think its gorgeously made, and a good monitor...

So back to square one!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I know my laptop using a TN panel has really nice White as well, White is more a function of the AG coating to my knowledge, a very heavy AG coating will make white look dull and sparkly... a very light one (or better, gloss) will make whites look nice
> 
> the XPS 15 in the house with a glass-faced IPS panel has great white as well...


Yes, but the S34E790C's coating is a tad aggressive, which made me wonder.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Yes, but the S34E790C's coating is a tad aggressive, which made me wonder.


Possible.

Also to the guy talking about "creaking" mine does it as well, have heard it several times


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> All the VA panels i've used and seen *seemed to have better whites* than TN and IPS monitors i've used and seen. Now, you've made me wonder if i simply used and saw VA panels with good whites or if it's really inherent to the technology.
> 
> Someone with actual factual knowledge should chime in!


Probably because of the higher contrast which constitutes a greater visual difference between white and black


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Probably because of the higher contrast which constitutes a greater visual difference between white and black


Perhaps. I don't think that was it because i usually notice white when it's predominant (forums and web pages in general), but i could be wrong. When i compare LCD monitors to my CRT's pure whites, they tend to fail in that regard.

In fact, i don't think i've actually seen an LCD monitor that passes both the black level and white saturation tests perfectly.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

You mentioned it was pretty heavy, I'm guessing VESA mounting it to a desk would be a bit much? =/


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> You mentioned it was pretty heavy, I'm guessing VESA mounting it to a desk would be a bit much? =/


Nah! you could definitely do that, its just heavier than i was expecting, i think most of it is in the base TBH to keep it stable.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> It arrived today.. So far first impressions:
> 
> -Its heavy, Very heavy, had a bit of a problem getting it up atop my desk because its heavyish.. Not a bad thing
> 
> -The stand does kinda wobble when im typing, i guess thats to be expected
> 
> -White is VERY WHITE on it, More so than my PB278Q
> 
> -Motion looks nice on it, More so than my PB278Q (Surprised here)
> 
> -Performance was much closer to 4k in requirement than expected, Went from 60fps in Witcher 3 to 45-48... Still not sure on this
> 
> -Normally not as picky about screen tearing as some folks but i did notice it a lot more on this panel
> 
> -This one seems to have a bit of glow to it, sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Oddly black level wasnt as WOW as i expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Still not sure on curve OR the ultrawide.. Im letting myself get used to it


You mentioned IPS glow. Isn't this a VA panel? Am I missing something here, I though VA panels didn't suffer from glow.

I read that the blacks on this monitor aren't a good as VA usually are. I think for VA a 2500:1 contrast is the norm where this one is more like 1750:1 when calibrated. Still a marked improvement over TN or IPS contrast where 1000:1 is considered high.

When I was on IPS panels I noticed a lot of screen tear compared to my TN panels. It's the one thing that worries me about dropping a gaming monitor and going with something like this. I can deal with minor tear, but, too much just kills the gaming experience for me.

Can anyone with a single 980 ti relate their experience with this panel?

I just returned a Acer Predator and am considering buying this monitor when I get my refund. I really want a UW, Glossy, VA. I can't stand AG coatings and what they do to PQ.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

All I will say about wqhd is that I wish chrome had proper scaling. It's amazing when ie and Firefox are more advanced than googles browser


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You mentioned IPS glow. Isn't this a VA panel? Am I missing something here, I though VA panels didn't suffer from glow.


Not all VA panels are created equally. Some do suffer from glow, but it's never as atrocious as IPS glow. Some VA panels have no glow to speak of while others have a fair amount.

As for screen tearing, its occurrence and noticeability is not correlatable to display tech. Lower frequencies will exacerbate it, though.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Not all VA panels are created equally. Some do suffer from glow, but it's never as atrocious as IPS glow. Some VA panels have no glow to speak of while others have a fair amount.
> 
> As for screen tearing, its occurrence and noticeability is not correlatable to display tech. Lower frequencies will exacerbate it, though.


Ok thanks. I thought VA panels simply didn't suffer from IPS glow.

I'm not saying that screen tearing doesn't happen or happens less on a TN. It just seems like it isn't as severe when it does happen. It isn't as pronounced.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> You mentioned IPS glow. Isn't this a VA panel? Am I missing something here, I though VA panels didn't suffer from glow.
> 
> I read that the blacks on this monitor aren't a good as VA usually are. I think for VA a 2500:1 contrast is the norm where this one is more like 1750:1 when calibrated. Still a marked improvement over TN or IPS contrast where 1000:1 is considered high.
> 
> When I was on IPS panels I noticed a lot of screen tear compared to my TN panels. It's the one thing that worries me about dropping a gaming monitor and going with something like this. I can deal with minor tear, but, too much just kills the gaming experience for me.
> 
> Can anyone with a single 980 ti relate their experience with this panel?
> 
> I just returned a Acer Predator and am considering buying this monitor when I get my refund. I really want a UW, Glossy, VA. I can't stand AG coatings and what they do to PQ.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ok thanks. I thought VA panels simply didn't suffer from IPS glow.
> 
> I'm not saying that screen tearing doesn't happen or happens less on a TN. It just seems like it isn't as severe when it does happen. It isn't as pronounced.


VA panels do suffer from glow, just significantly less than IPS glow, usually its not even noticable.. Id say its actually inherent to ALL LCD tech as a side effect of the backlight, its just IPS is particularly bad in this regard.

As for the black level being poor, yeah I was really disappointed, in fact i wouldnt say it was as good as the RoG Swift I returned.. though that sounds daft... I was seriously disappointed in all aspects of its IQ though, it certainly wasnt "contrasty" or "punchy" or anything in my book...I genuinely expected better from a Samsung (I say this as someone who personally owns 2 Samsung TVs and in the course of this bought a 40" 4k Samsung TV to try as a monitor, the 40" had amazing IQ that beat the 34 into the curb and it was less expensive)

As for screen tearing, this is a function of refresh rate, usually screen tearing will happen more often on 60hz panels (IE most IPS panels) especially if your GPU can exceed 60fps at the resolution, if it helps i didnt feel it had more or less tearing

I ran dual 970s in SLI which is roughly 1x 980 Ti, Stuff ran ok if i wasnt stupid (I didnt realize a recent update to the Witcher 3 changed some of the video settings..) though i will say i felt more of a performance hit than i expected, it felt more like 4k than 1440p...Depends on what you're playing of course, i just happened to pick one of the more demanding titles to see if my rig will handle the resolution

I would highly recommend seeing if you cant check out a 34" ultrawide in reality before dropping the cash, I personally found it was just too wide and hard for me.. I didnt benefit from the extra immersion cause my field of view apparently just doesnt work with 21:9 at this size and viewing distance, i also found the curve highly annoying...


----------



## Chargeit

Ok, got you. Yea, all monitors or TV's have some form of glow. Just hoping to avoid the dark killing glow of IPS if I can.

Which Samsung TV?

The extra res is a concern. My 980 ti handls 1440p like a champ. When I tested 4k using DSR it was kind of hit and miss. Less demanding games were no problem. Something like Witcher 3 max settings ran a 30 - 40 fps, favoring 35. Playable, but, you know.

I think I might check some out in person. I will say that I'm coming off of a triple screen 24" 1080p setup. From one end to the other was a little over 5'. I'm used to having a lot of screen in front of me. I didn't game in triple screen however and mainly found it useful for productivity type task.

Thanks for the info. It is disappointing hearing you say that visually the screen didn't wow you.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ok, got you. Yea, all monitors or TV's have some form of glow. Just hoping to avoid the dark killing glow of IPS if I can.
> 
> Which Samsung TV?
> 
> The extra res is a concern. My 980 ti handls 1440p like a champ. When I tested 4k using DSR it was kind of hit and miss. Less demanding games were no problem. Something like Witcher 3 max settings ran a 30 - 40 fps, favoring 35. Playable, but, you know.
> 
> I think I might check some out in person. I will say that I'm coming off of a triple screen 24" 1080p setup. From one end to the other was a little over 5'. I'm used to having a lot of screen in front of me. I didn't game in triple screen however and mainly found it useful for productivity type task.
> 
> Thanks for the info. It is disappointing hearing you say that visually the screen didn't wow you.


We have an F8000 1080p LCD and a F8500 Plasma... The one i bought was the 40" JU6500

I managed 50-ish in Witcher 3 DSR mode at 4k (As close to 4k and i can get anyways..) when i dropped Hairworks from 8x to 2x or turned it off entirely.. However i didnt know about that new setting when i tried out the 4k TV (So i was a little disappointed with how much slower it ran)

If you're coming from that sort of setup i wouldnt see 21:9 being an issue, The other problem i had was at least one game i play frequently does not handle 21:9 correctly, it basically takes 16:9 and stretches it, So everything looked fat. It WAS super nice for productivity and i could see why people love it.. but i would also quickly point out that the Curve is awful for artwork (too distorting for photos and such)

It actually really was quite upsetting, i expected a lot more from a VA panel, Especially a Samsung one.. the 40" TV I mentioned above was $700 and had far better black level and contrast.


----------



## hollowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Possible.
> 
> Also to the guy talking about "creaking" mine does it as well, have heard it several times


Based on your experience, would you say the curve is gimmicky? I've looked at the curved Samsung 4k displays and couldn't get into it myself.


----------



## Chargeit

Thanks.

That 40" samsung really isn't a bad price considering the cost of these ultrawides. I'll look into it some more.

Yea, if it doesn't work out for something you use frequently then that's a major issue. I remember from testing triple screen that 4x type games were amazing running surround, but, the Hud would stretch across all screens making gameplay unwieldy. Did you test out a custom res at normal 1440p?

When I first saw this monitor I took glossy in the name to mean the screen coating. I since realized it is referring to the bezel. I have found that AG coating will take a otherwise beautiful screen and make it hazy looking compared to a lesser monitor with a glossy screen. Too bad monitors don't come in both glossy and AG variants. I'm fairly sure the popularity of Korean displays and their perceived quality steams from their tendency to use glossy screens.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> Based on your experience, would you say the curve is gimmicky? I've looked at the curved Samsung 4k displays and couldn't get into it myself.


I dunno if it is or not to be honest, i think it genuinely depends on the person

I personally found the geometric distortions too much to deal with and very distracting, so for me, yes i found it gimmicky, YMMV... I know I certainly wouldnt like it on a TV


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> That 40" samsung really isn't a bad price considering the cost of these ultrawides. I'll look into it some more.


Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure the JU6500 has a panel made by Innolux, which is much worse in uniformity, motion clarity, and viewing angles.

So, you know, take that into account.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure the JU6500 has a panel made by Innolux, which is much worse in uniformity, motion clarity, and viewing angles.
> 
> So, you know, take that into account.


Thanks for the warning.

It peaked my interest, but, I think I'm going to stick to a real monitor to avoid possible issues that TV's are supposed to cause when used in place of a monitor.

Also, as tempting as a 40" 4k is, I'd have to put it on the other side of my desk to have anything resembling proper viewing distance. Not a problem on its own, but, my mounted center speaker would block it as is. I'd have to move it which is easier said then done because of the way I had to mount it across my window. The "bigger is better" mentality in my wants it, but, the more practical side of me realizes a 40" TV/Monitor would end with a lot of buyers remorse. Not to mention even my 980 ti has to compromise a lot at 4k. Seems like I'd be intentionally gimping my own GPU. The only way 4k anything makes sense to me is buying for the future. Even then, I'm willing to bet 34" ultra wide will hold up well over the years.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure the JU6500 has a panel made by Innolux, which is much worse in uniformity, motion clarity, and viewing angles.
> 
> So, you know, take that into account.


Uniformity wise it had excellent uniformity, at least my sample was

Not sure who made the panel

Motion clarity was very eh, in fact that was a very large reason i didnt like it, it was ABYSMAL for motion

The viewing angles were pretty good for an LCD TV

THat said, yeah, had to move back a good 2 feet or so from my normal position for it to work well as a monitor


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It peaked my interest, but, I think I'm going to stick to a real monitor to avoid possible issues that TV's are supposed to cause when used in place of a monitor.


High-end 4K TV's are definitely great looking, but you always have to pay a little more for a good panel, and you're still at the mercy of input lag, which is always north of 30 ms for TV's.

Sticking to actual monitors is always a safe bet. But TV's still have the low-haze semi-glossy thing going for them.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> High-end 4K TV's are definitely great looking, but you always have to pay a little more for a good panel, and you're still at the mercy of input lag, which is always north of 30 ms for TV's.
> 
> Sticking to actual monitors is always a safe bet. But TV's still have the low-haze semi-glossy thing going for them.


Not ALWAYS true:

http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/by-brand/samsung/ju6500

26.5ms input lag, a few others have down near 20, Good as a monitor? Depends on the monitor, but certainly not bad..

FWIW its probubly one of the nicest "cheap" TVs ive ever seen... but the motion performance was still awful


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Not ALWAYS true:
> 
> http://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/by-brand/samsung/ju6500


Yeah, i meant that as a rule of thumb. One of last year's Sony flagships had something like 16 ms of input lag, but it's an outlier.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> High-end 4K TV's are definitely great looking, but you always have to pay a little more for a good panel, and you're still at the mercy of input lag, which is always north of 30 ms for TV's.
> 
> Sticking to actual monitors is always a safe bet. But TV's still have the low-haze semi-glossy thing going for them.


Tv's are a attractive option at 4k. Yea, input lag kind of worries me in general. I'm not a hardcore fps player, more of the 3rd person type. However, I do play them and have gotten used to playing them on this 144Hz BenQ with pretty low input lag and response times. I don't always play at 144Hz, but, it is nice to have it there for when I feel like vegging on a good fps. I can also say that in general I'm much better at them since getting this screen. The mouse also. Hoping the mouse has more to do with it.

Really though, I like 3rd person open world games, and action RPGs. I should be able to get away with a monitor that isn't as responsive. I just hope that I haven't made myself sensitive to input lag and response times using this game monitor for the last year.

I'll be honest that right now I'm not sure where I want to go. So many options now. 4k 40", UW 34", 1440p 27" 144Hz. They all have their pros and cons. Safe bet is the 1440p 27" 144Hz for smoothness of gaming at the cost of screen and picture quality. The UW 34" have to be a joy to use in many cases and would be a natural move from my triple screen setup. 4k 40" seems very future resistant and can fit other res comfortably within, though might take another card gen or two before single cards comfortably push it and the size is a challenge which I have to fit in (though I do have the table for it).

Well, I can't do anything until I get my refund back from that Acer predator. I've got time. Honestly I'd wait longer but I'm really feeling like I'm wasting this 980 ti playing on a 1080p Tn.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Tv's are a attractive option at 4k. Yea, input lag kind of worries me in general. I'm not a hardcore fps player, more of the 3rd person type. However, I do play them and have gotten used to playing them on this 144Hz BenQ with pretty low input lag and response times. I don't always play at 144Hz, but, it is nice to have it there for when I feel like vegging on a good fps. I can also say that in general I'm much better at them since getting this screen. The mouse also. Hoping the mouse has more to do with it.
> 
> Really though, I like 3rd person open world games, and action RPGs. I should be able to get away with a monitor that isn't as responsive. I just hope that I haven't made myself sensitive to input lag and response times using this game monitor for the last year.
> 
> I'll be honest that right now I'm not sure where I want to go. So many options now. 4k 40", UW 34", 1440p 27" 144Hz. They all have their pros and cons. Safe bet is the 1440p 27" 144Hz for smoothness of gaming at the cost of screen and picture quality. The UW 34" have to be a joy to use in many cases and would be a natural move from my triple screen setup. 4k 40" seems very future resistant and can fit other res comfortably within, though might take another card gen or two before single cards comfortably push it and the size is a challenge which I have to fit in (though I do have the table for it).
> 
> Well, I can't do anything until I get my refund back from that Acer predator. I've got time. Honestly I'd wait longer but I'm really feeling like I'm wasting this 980 ti playing on a 1080p Tn.


I know EXACTLY how you feel.. I started off simply wanting to get a non-PWM monitor as my current screen drives my eyes nuts, but if im getting a new monitor i might as well try to get something better..

Im basically down to a 32" 4k monitor (BenQ BL3201) or a 27" 144hz model (The XL2730Z). I already ruled out the others potential options (RoG Swift - Defective, MG279Q - Defective, Samsung S34E790C i already went into, and the Samsung 40" 4k was bloody gorgeous, but the motion blur and the size of the thing was just too much..)

And yeah, a bit lol.. if you were happy with 24" 1080p there is the Eizo Foris... its a 120hz VA panel with a ridiculous contrast ratio (near 5000:1) can always use DSR to make things look a bit better and not "waste" the 980 Ti ;D

My advice to you, given you used a 3 monitor setup, would be to try the 34" ultrawide first, Either the Samsung or the Dell..


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, looking for monitors feels like a revolving door. I find myself going around in circles, always finding some new spec to focus on while losing sight of the last focus point.

I can say that 32" 16:9 feels good at a normal sitting distance. I have a 32" TV in my bed room. I sat in front of it like a monitor to test the size and it felt very right at a normal sitting distance. It was both immersive and manageable without the need for excessive arrangements. The only issue I saw with 32" 16:9 is it's kind of too small for 4k, and kind of too large for 1440p (same dpi as 24" 1080p).

27" 1440p is a good size. There's a reason it's called a sweet spot. That Acer I returned is 27" 1440p. The text crisp and clear. I was able to lean back in my chair and read web pages with ease. The desk top felt spacious. I feel like with some time I could of gotten used to using it as a single screen with some compromises. The PPI is the same as a 40" 4k. Games looked good and the res was easy to run.

I want a larger screen with higher res without a doubt. 27" + if 16:9, 34" if 21:9. Really want to check out a VA though.

Here, I'm assuming you use these sites, but, if you haven't heard of them...

DisplayWars - Can type in the size and ratio of two displays to compare them.

PPI/DPI Calculator - can type in screen res and size to find out the PPI/DPI (110 ppi/dpi is considered the sweet spot)

If you haven't used those sites to aid in your monitor search I highly suggest checking them out. Being able to compare the size of various screen all while knowing the ppi is priceless.


----------



## KenjiS

Yup I have







ITs why i know the 32" 4k screen is roughly equal to my 17" 1080p screen in terms of pixel density.. So yeah.. I use my laptop with no scaling so i should be perfectly comfortable at 32" 4k if i want to go that route...


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Im basically down to a 32" 4k monitor (BenQ BL3201) or a 27" 144hz model (The XL2730Z).


Have you watched/read NCX's and PCM's reviews on the BL3201? It's a very good monitor. Of course, it's worlds apart from the XL2730Z (which, in its own right, a great monitor), so i don't know how to pitch it to you, lol. The choice you're trying to make goes beyond monitor quality. It's a fundamental one.

(in case you haven't seen it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReYKIQZ_LDo)


----------



## Chargeit

I checked out that BL3201 and came across this review.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/benq-bl3201ph-review/

Is their a type-o or something I'm missing? The review mentions a contrast ratio of 520:1 and a calibrated contrast of 480:1. I'm no expert on monitors, but, I'm fairly sure 1000:1 is a base line for IPS/TN contrast ratio. I think you can get away with slightly lower. This BenQ XL2420Z of mine was something like 840:1 after calibration and not considered good contrast wise.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I checked out that BL3201 and came across this review.
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/monitor-reviews/benq-bl3201ph-review/
> 
> Is their a type-o or something I'm missing? The review mentions a contrast ratio of 520:1 and a calibrated contrast of 480:1. I'm no expert on monitors, but, I'm fairly sure 1000:1 is a base line for IPS/TN contrast ratio. I think you can get away with slightly lower. This BenQ XL2420Z of mine was something like 840:1 after calibration and not considered good contrast wise.


Probably the DP glitch NCX was talking about.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Probably the DP glitch NCX was talking about.


Cool. I didn't read every review about it. I just came on that one and was wondering what happened.

I will give digital trends props for playing through it though.
Quote:


> The extreme default brightness bars the display from achieving solid black levels, *but contrast still came in at a respectable 520:1*.


Then mentioning it as a low.
Quote:


> Lows
> Dull design
> Wobbly stand
> On-screen controls need work
> *Mediocre contrast and gamma*


Will check out some of the other reviews for this one. See how that DP glitch plays into things.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Have you watched/read NCX's and PCM's reviews on the BL3201? It's a very good monitor. Of course, it's worlds apart from the XL2730Z (which, in its own right, a great monitor), so i don't know how to pitch it to you, lol. The choice you're trying to make goes beyond monitor quality. It's a fundamental one.
> 
> (in case you haven't seen it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReYKIQZ_LDo)


I did, it also has extremely solid reviews and is extremely well regarded just about everywhere (Low input lag, Awesome AHVA panel with extremely low glow, etc) its basically the panel im going for if i decide "No, a good TN or VA just isnt going to work for me"

I prefer a single big screen to multiple ones
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Cool. I didn't read every review about it. I just came on that one and was wondering what happened.
> 
> I will give digital trends props for playing through it though.
> Then mentioning it as a low.
> Will check out some of the other reviews for this one. See how that DP glitch plays into things.


Everyone measures contrast differently, keep that in mind, Some reviews will calibrate to 120cd/m, some 160, some 200... ive seen some reviews where they just go with default and "tweak by eye" which isnt scientific. I've seen numbers from 400:1 to 858:1 quoted for my PB278Q for instance...

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/benq-bl3201pt-bl3201ph/

Heres another good review on the 3201... And user reviews overall are -very- good for it, Which is encouraging to me, at least theres a lot less of the "I turned it on, theres dust under the panel" or "I bought 6 of them but finally got a good one so 5/5"


----------



## Chargeit

Word of warning, that XL2730Z is a TN. I noticed you mention it as a possible upgrade option.

Dust under the panel, 6 to get a good one? Yep, describes the Acer predator. I did like the monitor in general. I just didn't $800 like it. More like $600. The price it would be without Gsync upping the cost. A glossy screen would of also been killer and I think the AG coating gets in the way of it's PQ. I still have it in the back of my mind as a option. I may end up trying my luck with another one when I get my refund. Maybe. Just hate the idea of paying $800 for it only to have Nvidia put out versions that don't require the $200 price jack. Which I'm thinking will happen sooner then later.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Word of warning, that XL2730Z is a TN. I noticed you mention it as a possible upgrade option.
> 
> Dust under the panel, 6 to get a good one? Yep, describes the Acer predator. I did like the monitor in general. I just didn't $800 like it. More like $600. The price it would be without Gsync upping the cost. A glossy screen would of also been killer and I think the AG coating gets in the way of it's PQ. I still have it in the back of my mind as a option. I may end up trying my luck with another one when I get my refund. Maybe. Just hate the idea of paying $800 for it only to have Nvidia put out versions that don't require the $200 price jack. Which I'm thinking will happen sooner then later.


I know, I DID like the RoG Swift except half the screen did not look right compared to the rest, at FIRST i thought it was just TN issues but then i got to see a second one in reality WITHOUT that issue so I decided to at least give the 2730Z a try...

Of the bunch the Swift was closest to making me happy so far

And yeah, that was my issue with the Samsung, i liked it, just not $1000 liked it, could i have dealt with some of its issues otherwise, but $1000 i expect perfection


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I know EXACTLY how you feel.. I started off simply wanting to get a non-PWM monitor as my current screen drives my eyes nuts, but if im getting a new monitor i might as well try to get something better..
> 
> Im basically down to a 32" 4k monitor (BenQ BL3201) or a 27" 144hz model (The XL2730Z). I already ruled out the others potential options (RoG Swift - Defective, MG279Q - Defective, Samsung S34E790C i already went into, and the Samsung 40" 4k was bloody gorgeous, but the motion blur and the size of the thing was just too much..)
> 
> And yeah, a bit lol.. if you were happy with 24" 1080p there is the Eizo Foris... its a 120hz VA panel with a ridiculous contrast ratio (near 5000:1) can always use DSR to make things look a bit better and not "waste" the 980 Ti ;D
> 
> My advice to you, given you used a 3 monitor setup, would be to try the 34" ultrawide first, Either the Samsung or the Dell..


Have you tried Eizo Forsi VA? Is it really as punchy?

After trying LG 34UC97 for wide and Dell 5K for immense resolution and clarity and Swift for speed... I want all in one screen. But, I like my old BenQ VA so thought of getting this Samsung S34E790C for being wide and VA - hopefully, it will have easier AG coating than LG and much better contrast... Speed... well, I can always wait for Acer 34 IPS, but not sure if I can..


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Have you tried Eizo Forsi VA? Is it really as punchy?
> 
> After trying LG 34UC97 for wide and Dell 5K for immense resolution and clarity and Swift for speed... I want all in one screen. But, I like my old BenQ VA so thought of getting this Samsung S34E790C for being wide and VA - hopefully, it will have easier AG coating than LG and much better contrast... Speed... well, I can always wait for Acer 34 IPS, but not sure if I can..


I saw the LG Ultrawide at Microsoft the other day (Finally) And I'll say the AG coating on that thing was HORRID. it looked so washed out and such... Really not cool.. the Samsung had a more glossy finish FWIW

my XL2730Z is here btw







I may be writing up an entire thing on my experience...


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I saw the LG Ultrawide at Microsoft the other day (Finally) And I'll say the AG coating on that thing was HORRID. it looked so washed out and such... Really not cool.. the Samsung had a more glossy finish FWIW
> 
> my XL2730Z is here btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be writing up an entire thing on my experience...


Yes. Not sure why people call that "light AG coating" since my LG 34UC97 had coating not much better than Swift. Even my years old BenQ FP241W has better, smoother coating.

And then I read that Samsung has worse.... I won't even try worse, LOL. But now you say more glossy...? Duh...


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Yes. Not sure why people call that "light AG coating" since my LG 34UC97 had coating not much better than Swift. Even my years old BenQ FP241W has better, smoother coating.
> 
> And then I read that Samsung has worse.... I won't even try worse, LOL. But now you say more glossy...? Duh...


I dunno, i felt the Samsung looked better, HOWEVER, the Samsung was in my darkened room, the LG was in a store with -atrocious- lighting that made most screens look like poo.. So... yeah...

IMHO the LG looked washed out, the Samsung looked better (Not that i was particularly imrpessed with the Samsung in my home..)


----------



## toncij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I dunno, i felt the Samsung looked better, HOWEVER, the Samsung was in my darkened room, the LG was in a store with -atrocious- lighting that made most screens look like poo.. So... yeah...
> 
> IMHO the LG looked washed out, the Samsung looked better (Not that i was particularly imrpessed with the Samsung in my home..)


Care to detail your experience? What was wrong?

Yes, LG looks washed out on any setting, even compared to an IPS like Dell 5K: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2188108/IMG_3960.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2188108/IMG_3946.JPG


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Care to detail your experience? What was wrong?
> 
> Yes, LG looks washed out on any setting, even compared to an IPS like Dell 5K: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2188108/IMG_3960.JPG


The biggest problem was i did not like 34" Ultrawide, my peripheral vision isnt wide enough for it to work well, it also did not play well with a game i spend a significant amount of time in either..

Second issue was I felt the performance degradation, for me, would be better served pushing 4k instead due to the above

Third issue was i just simply was disappointed by the Samsung's IQ, especially the black level, It looked..ok really.. Just wasnt terribly impressed by its IQ especially given its supposedly high contrast ratio, i just didnt see it, it was also because it was $1000 and i frankly expected a $1000 monitor to look amazing, and it just..didnt

Looked far better than the LG mind you IMHO. so YMMV on it


----------



## toncij

I see around that people claim impressive contrast and yet I see many posting pictures where "true black" actually ate picture details; they post a shot from a movie where they claim that a better picture is one that is pitch black with zero details and shades otherwise visible (you can't discern a person in dark outfit from the black shadow behind a wall. Not sure what to think about that.

While I like UW, I'm not sold any more on those ****ty AG coatings after seeing that it can be done better. I'm sold on high refresh and ULMB, but I don't think I'll shell $1400 on the same screen from Acer just because of that; Acer asks for 165% price just for being 100Hz and G-Sync. I don't think such a screen is worth it.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> I see around that people claim impressive contrast and yet I see many posting pictures where "true black" actually ate picture details; they post a shot from a movie where they claim that a better picture is one that is pitch black with zero details and shades otherwise visible (you can't discern a person in dark outfit from the black shadow behind a wall. Not sure what to think about that.
> 
> While I like UW, I'm not sold any more on those ****ty AG coatings after seeing that it can be done better. I'm sold on high refresh and ULMB, but I don't think I'll shell $1400 on the same screen from Acer just because of that; Acer asks for 165% price just for being 100Hz and G-Sync. I don't think such a screen is worth it.


TBH the only monitor i see which might, MIGHT be worth the extra $$ is the BenQ BL3201... I heard the panel is something in that monitor..

But I'm quite happy with my XL2730Z so far, now that i figured out the red cast in Steam/Gmail/other certain shades of grey


----------



## toncij

Well, I still use Dell UP2715K - I find double the sharpness & double the clarity it offers worth the money ($1500). Acer X34 is UW (I'd love a good high-res UW), 100Hz is nice, but really, to cost almost as much as a wide-gamut 5K is a bit too much.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toncij*
> 
> Well, I still use Dell UP2715K - I find double the sharpness & double the clarity it offers worth the money ($1500). Acer X34 is UW (I'd love a good high-res UW), 100Hz is nice, but really, to cost almost as much as a wide-gamut 5K is a bit too much.


I checked out a Retina iMac at the Apple store for giggles and i gotta say holy bonkers that is SHARP looking...

But I also sat there and said "Yes and i cant run a single bloody thing at 5k. 4k maybe, 5k is right out"


----------



## Sidistic

Hi everyone, received my samsung S34E790C last month, but working away from home 2 weeks at a time i haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but so far i really enjoy it.
I used my spyder5express with the dispcalgui (data color software made my screen have a red tint) to calibrate my screen.
Everything seemed good, and I'm running full rgb. Jowever i noticed some serious colour gradiant in games like elite dangerous where the lights would look like halos around suns,...
I found somewhere that said to switch to ycbcr 444, which actually made an improvement but it's still not perfect, blacks still look like oil stains/ washed out. My brightness is set to 60.
Any idea how i could get rid of this colour gradiant? Although many forums talked about, I never actually found a solution.

also is it me or colour profiles don't apply to games?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Power Drill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> also is it me or colour profiles don't apply to games?


Most games don't support color correction. There have been in the past some injectors, but not sure how well those work and it's bit hassle to setup.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> Hi everyone, received my samsung S34E790C last month, but working away from home 2 weeks at a time i haven't had a lot of time to play with it, but so far i really enjoy it.
> I used my spyder5express with the dispcalgui (data color software made my screen have a red tint) to calibrate my screen.
> Everything seemed good, and I'm running full rgb. Jowever i noticed some serious colour gradiant in games like elite dangerous where the lights would look like halos around suns,...
> I found somewhere that said to switch to ycbcr 444, which actually made an improvement but it's still not perfect, blacks still look like oil stains/ washed out. My brightness is set to 60.
> Any idea how i could get rid of this colour gradiant? Although many forums talked about, I never actually found a solution.
> 
> also is it me or colour profiles don't apply to games?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're encountering banding and black crush, Two known issues on VA panels

Banding is the "halo" effect you're seeing, its because the monitor cant transition smoothly from one shade to the next

Black crush is basically taking black and near black and just making it a solid black mass

Its unfortunate that you might NOT be able to fix it actually, its just how VA can be sometimes, You're just sensitive to those particular image quality defects :C

As for colour profile in games, it depends on the game, Some games respect colour profiles and others do not, One way to FORCE it to use it is to use Borderless Window/Fullscreen Window

To get best results imho, its best to get the monitor dialed in manually as best as you can using the GUI in the monitor itself and test patterns... then use a calibrator to "fine tune" the end result...


----------



## Sidistic

Ok thanks for the answer. Any idea why ycbcr 444 looks better with the blacks than full rgb?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidistic

Any idea what's the best tool to calibrate manually my screen?
Should i leave it on ycbcr 444 or swtich to full rgb everytime I'm not gaming?

Sorry for the double post. I have no idea how to delete them.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## wizardbro

I just tried ycbcr 444 and I can see a bit less color banding just looking at the steam ui, compared to rgb full. Apart from that it looks the same, but I haven't done any extensive testing. Sticking with ycbr 444 for now, but I;ve heard that rgb full is superior for reasons unknown to me. I'm not very sensitive to color banding so it wasn't really an issue for me previously though.

To use icc profiles or nvidia color correction you have to run games in borderless windowed fullscreen or windowed, it doesn't apply to exclusive fullscreen games. Borderless windowed makes lots of game have weird frame pacing and stutter though, even if it's 60 fps vsync'd. Some are just flawless in b/l windowed even without vsync, depends on the game.


----------



## Sidistic

Alright thanks for that. I'll keep it in ycbcr 444 and reajust my screen manually. I'll do a google search to find some website to help calibrate.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## wizardbro

I'm using:

Brightness 20-30 depending if the lights are on.
Contrast: 75
Sharpness 60
R 50
G 42
B 50
Gamma Mode2

This gets rid of the green tint for me. It looks good, but its not the best or an accurate calibration and your results may differ.
Always keep the response time at standard as well. Setting it to faster actually introduces ghosting when it was made for reducing it.
This is a nice review with some details on settings. https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-s34e790c/


----------



## Sidistic

Just to show people the banding I'm experiencing using YCBCR444 and I played around with the gamma settings but not much change.

http://s275.photobucket.com/user/curtisslach/media/2015-09-12 02.01.22_zpsebvbkm5b.jpg.html
http://s275.photobucket.com/user/curtisslach/media/2015-09-12 02.07.52_zpsvuswqmji.jpg.html


----------



## PCM2

You have to provide a reference from a monitor that displays that 'correctly', though. A lot of source material (which could include this and definitely includes 'Steam' which somebody else mentioned) is banded anyway. So the monitor is simply displaying it correctly. Of course that isn't always the case, but for in-game examples like this it could well be. And I wouldn't recommend YCBCR444; that isn't what this monitor is designed to use. One reason you may see 'less banding' in some cases is because there are fewer intermediate shades displayed (i.e. some are missed out). So you don't necessarily get so many distinct banding steps. It isn't that it is displaying things correctly; quite the opposite.

From the Steam's friends list on a 10-bit native (12-bit LUT) IPS-type panel:


----------



## rexbinary

I don't have that particular game but I am certainly not seeing any banding like that on mine. Are you running on DisplayPort? I am at 60Hz with default settings in my Nvidia drivers and on the monitor itself. I have also installed the monitor's driver from Samsung.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sidistic*
> 
> Just to show people the banding I'm experiencing using YCBCR444 and I played around with the gamma settings but not much change.


ELITE Dangerous right? I remember when researching this screen a bunch of folks were looking at it for that game and someone had a similar problem to you with banding around suns and such in the game

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18636043&page=45

Here took me a bit to find, scroll down a bit and you'll see a guy having a similar complaint in that game


----------



## Sidistic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> ELITE Dangerous right? I remember when researching this screen a bunch of folks were looking at it for that game and someone had a similar problem to you with banding around suns and such in the game
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18636043&page=45
> 
> Here took me a bit to find, scroll down a bit and you'll see a guy having a similar complaint in that game


Yeah thanks for that, that's where I found the idea for YCBCR 444, but it didn't look like a real solution. GUess i'm learning to live with it ^^ I've manually adjusted my screen now and played with the ingame gamma and it doesn't look as bad anymore.


----------



## dansi

What is reason for the banding? Is this not a 8bit panel?
Unless this is 6bit + FRC?

Thought it would be perfect panel, 34" ultra wide (anything smaller is too low vertical estate for ultra wide aspect), VA panel for inky blacks, curved for good pov and the middle ground 3440*1440 resolution. alas!


----------



## tezza1982

I have just bought this monitor today, liking it alot so far,

Quick question - anyone successfully overclocked this? I ran a few custom profiles at 75 and 85hz and the text seemed to corrupt slightly,

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PCM2

lt does not reliably overclock past ~65Hz without frame skipping or artifacting.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Anyone who owns one of these monitors notice a loud popping noise when the monitor is heating up or cooling off? It's like the sound of plastic popping. The pops don't happen often, but they are loud enough to be pretty noticeable when they occur. I mostly hear them after the monitor has been in powersave for a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Mine does the plastic clicking/poping noise once in a while from the back, sounds normal.


Mine also does this sound. It didn't during the first 2-3 days, but now it started getting worse -or at least I started to notice it. Good thing I see more people having this, as I really don't want to return it. I am wondering if the built-in speakers are to blame...

Visually wise, the screen is perfect. With a quick calibration I got over 100% sRGB and I really do love its colours. I got it next to my Dell U2412M and I have to say, it blows it away. I didn't notice any ghosting or anything in games.


----------



## jlakai

I'll be color calibrating my s34e790c's with a X-Rite i1pro spectrophotometer soon if you guys are interested in the icc profiles.


----------



## Biorganic

This looks nice, but I am really not sold on curved 21/9 monitors. Also, price be wetawded! Besides, Doesn't VA have input lag issues?


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Besides, Doesn't VA have input lag issues?


Input lag is panel type agnostic.


----------



## DefCoN

It really sucks that a lot of games aren't supporting the 21:9 resolution, its all stretched out. No proper implementation on popular titles such as starcraft, heroes of the storm, etc.

I planned on two of the Acer X34 (G-Sync's) or two of the samsungs depending on pricing, but if they don't end up adding in support for these monitors I might just pass on them altogether.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> It really sucks that a lot of games aren't supporting the 21:9 resolution, its all stretched out. No proper implementation on popular titles such as starcraft, heroes of the storm, etc.
> 
> I planned on two of the Acer X34 (G-Sync's) or two of the samsungs depending on pricing, but if they don't end up adding in support for these monitors I might just pass on them altogether.


I was planning on buying one too, but thats my main issue, just that not a lot of games support it. I'm hoping the 21:9 will become more common though and not just a phase so more things start supporting it


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> It really sucks that a lot of games aren't supporting the 21:9 resolution, its all stretched out. No proper implementation on popular titles such as starcraft, heroes of the storm, etc.
> 
> I planned on two of the Acer X34 (G-Sync's) or two of the samsungs depending on pricing, but if they don't end up adding in support for these monitors I might just pass on them altogether.


Hey, i thought starcraft II got support for 21:9 earlier this year?


----------



## rexbinary

No, SC2 doesn't support 21:9. In the settings on the monitor itself if you change 'Image Size' setting from the default of WIDE to AUTO it won't stretch. You can run SC2 at 1440p (which looks very nice btw) and it will just have back bars on the left and right. All the current Blizzard games support 1440p but not 21:9. I'm really hoping that Overwatch will support 21:9.

EDIT: Correction WoW supports 21:9, but StarCraft 2, Diablo 3, Hearthstone, and Heroes of the Storm all only support 1440p max.


----------



## Inglewood78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> No, SC2 doesn't support 21:9. In the settings on the monitor itself if you change 'Image Size' setting from the default of WIDE to AUTO it won't stretch. You can run SC2 at 1440p (which looks very nice btw) and it will just have back bars on the left and right. All the current Blizzard games support 1440p but not 21:9. I'm really hoping that Overwatch will support 21:9.
> 
> EDIT: Correction WoW supports 21:9, but StarCraft 2, Diablo 3, Hearthstone, and Heroes of the Storm all only support 1440p max.


21:3 works for D3 if you run it windows full screen.


----------



## rtrski

I just checked WSGF and they confirm with you that SC2 doesn't work beyond 16:9. Odd. The other SC2 (Supreme Commander) seems to.

Sometimes its also a matter of the refresh, oddly enough. For example Dead Space (the first one) is supposedly 21:9 friendly, but I've tried it on my Acer XR341CK (the Freesync version) and can't get it to work right now - because I'm still on my old computer with a relatively poor graphics card and pushing only 30Hz thru HDMI at full rez. Yet Homeworld Remastered looks glorious in full 3440x1440 even limited to 30Hz.

I'm sure once I get the new beast built and have dual Fury's I'll figure out the Dead Space settings. Da*n console ports....

(BTW, you didn't ask, but yes, I love the Acer. It was a gamble but I'm very pleased with it.)


----------



## StrongForce

3440x1600p VA panel 144hz G-Sync non curved, that would be something sweet.

I'm kinda glad I bought this Crossover 2795 1440p IPS personally it's got a little problem but other than that it's fine.. I noticed no ghosting whatsover in BF4.. and these things do overclock.. the colors on it are amazing, even at default ! IPS glow is a thing though, but the only game I could notice it is Stalker in a very dark room.. (or I assume outside at night but haven't tryed that) GTA V at night I couldn't see any IPS glow at all, this is because there are much more colors even at night, like someone said I'd sacrify better colors for a bit of glow any day now.. because the amount of times you gonna spend in dark compare to bright-colorful places is quite irrelevant, now if all the games you play are like stalker.. or creepy dark games (now that I think about it, there is L4d2 which I played thousands of hours, that could be a problem too, kinda stopped playing so.. unless they release l4d3 ahem..) now I can see it being a problem.


----------



## Vladislavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtrski*
> 
> I just checked WSGF and they confirm with you that SC2 doesn't work beyond 16:9. Odd. The other SC2 (Supreme Commander) seems to.
> 
> Sometimes its also a matter of the refresh, oddly enough. For example Dead Space (the first one) is supposedly 21:9 friendly, but I've tried it on my Acer XR341CK (the Freesync version) and can't get it to work right now - because I'm still on my old computer with a relatively poor graphics card and pushing only 30Hz thru HDMI at full rez. Yet Homeworld Remastered looks glorious in full 3440x1440 even limited to 30Hz.
> 
> I'm sure once I get the new beast built and have dual Fury's I'll figure out the Dead Space settings. Da*n console ports....
> 
> (BTW, you didn't ask, but yes, I love the Acer. It was a gamble but I'm very pleased with it.)


Cool, when you upgrading your machine?

I waiting for x34 and still with my 3 years old laptop with 680m and dispalyport 1.1, i hope just to use Acer at 60 hz until spring, where im getting a full blast Broadwell E CPU build with first Pascal GPU avaiable.


----------



## Markygear

Hey guys...

can anyone provide a good comparison between the S34e790c and the LG 34UC87?

I am wondering if the IPS panel is not better in color accuracy?

When you check this video :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ftsw8rnnf8

you get the impression the samsung is blurry and not that good in darks like Linus is mentioning in the video later on.

The LG looks like it produces deeper darks and colors.


----------



## rtrski

Plan on pulling the trigger next month for all parts. Already have the case, monitor, new KB/mouse, Intel 750 as OS drive and Samsung 850Pro as 'main storage', picked up piecemeal when there were sales too good to resist.

Planning X99 Has-E build (5930, 64GB RAM, dual Fury - haven't entirely decided which ones yet but leaning Sapphire Tri-X right now), 1KW PSU. Probably water cool the CPU (small AIO) just for RAM clearance to use all 8 slots, otherwise vanilla air cooling in a big Caselabs Mercury S8.

The fun part is I'm trying something wacky with the case - might be a while before I get things working and have the guts to post pics. I don't do the whole build log thing so I'll just be posting after the fact, if it works.


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> It really sucks that a lot of games aren't supporting the 21:9 resolution, its all stretched out. No proper implementation on popular titles such as starcraft, heroes of the storm, etc.
> 
> I planned on two of the Acer X34 (G-Sync's) or two of the samsungs depending on pricing, but if they don't end up adding in support for these monitors I might just pass on them altogether.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> I was planning on buying one too, but thats my main issue, just that not a lot of games support it. I'm hoping the 21:9 will become more common though and not just a phase so more things start supporting it


If people don't try and buy them to get enough market share, then yeah games won't support it. Apparently most new ones do so quite well -other than cinematics which are usually 16:9- and others treat your screen as a multi-monitor one! Max Payne for example, doesn't have support for 21:9 but allows 3440x1440 as it considers it "multiple screens".


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markygear*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> can anyone provide a good comparison between the S34e790c and the LG 34UC87?
> 
> I am wondering if the IPS panel is not better in color accuracy?
> 
> When you check this video :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ftsw8rnnf8
> 
> you get the impression the samsung is blurry and not that good in darks like Linus is mentioning in the video later on.
> 
> The LG looks like it produces deeper darks and colors.


This is a VA monitor not an IPS, this means the blacks/whites are much better than IPS. To be fair, compare to my Dell U2412M, the Samsung is amazing. There is a looooong forum post on another forum that compares it with the LG and the Samsung wins.


----------



## Markygear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> This is a VA monitor not an IPS, this means the blacks/whites are much better than IPS. To be fair, compare to my Dell U2412M, the Samsung is amazing. There is a looooong forum post on another forum that compares it with the LG and the Samsung wins.


I know it is VA on the Samsung, but in the YT video the impression is different from what i expected. The LG (IPS) looks "better".

Can you post or send me the link to the forum you mentioned, please?

Thanks


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markygear*
> 
> I know it is VA on the Samsung, but in the YT video the impression is different from what i expected. The LG (IPS) looks "better".
> 
> Can you post or send me the link to the forum you mentioned, please?
> 
> Thanks


I think it was this one: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801170

Also search for the samsung vs the Dell U3415W. The Dell is essentially the same as the LG, as they are using the same panel. I think Linus' forums got a few posts about them.


----------



## Markygear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athonline*
> 
> I think it was this one: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1801170
> 
> Also search for the samsung vs the Dell U3415W. The Dell is essentially the same as the LG, as they are using the same panel. I think Linus' forums got a few posts about them.


yeah, thanks. If the LG has the same glow and bleeding issues as the Dell it wont be my choice. I guess i should buy the Samsung and be happy


----------



## Athonline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markygear*
> 
> yeah, thanks. If the LG has the same glow and bleeding issues as the Dell it wont be my choice. I guess i should buy the Samsung and be happy


Dell is actually better than the LG. As Ultrasharp (Uxxxx models) is their top range series, aiming at photography/videography professionals -and only recently gamers they tend to do quality control on the panels they put in and factory calibrations. They have a "P" for professional, which tends to be rebranded U-series monitors with less QC on the factory and no callibration. LG doesn't do "professional" monitors, so they are waaaay less picky on the panels they put in compare to Dell -plus worse warranty.

I will say go with the Samsung. No regrets on the actual screen. My only complain is that when the monitor heats up there is a loud "plastic popping" sound once or twice, but nothing major. The overall screen is elegant -love the design.


----------



## rtrski

Tom's just reviewed the HP Envy 34c, if you want another panel choice. They liked it for color/uniformity, and even liked the speakers out the sides. For gaming it's only 60hz, and both input lag and absolute delay seem pretty poor.


----------



## Lass3

Might be good for work, but for gaming VA has too random responsetimes depending on colors shown. Not good for fast paced games, will result in alot of blur when moving around fast. The best gaming VA monitor also suffered from this (Eizo FG2421, 120/240 Hz). Returned it after a few days because of that.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Might be good for work, but for gaming VA has too random responsetimes depending on colors shown. Not good for fast paced games, will result in alot of blur when moving around fast. The best gaming VA monitor also suffered from this (Eizo FG2421, 120/240 Hz). Returned it after a few days because of that.


That is IF you're into face-paced / competitive gaming (ASUS ROG is best for that) and not single-player. FYI, VA monitors take 30-40 minutes after being turned on before they reach maximum response times. I am not sure if all review sites even know about this, but it IS a known fact. My FG2421 also shows some mild streaking and blur at 120Hz with Turbo 240 enabled when turned on, but after 30 minutes it goes away entirely and fast-paced games have much better clarity than any monitor @ 120Hz without Light-Strobing.


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> That is IF you're into face-paced / competitive gaming (ASUS ROG is best for that) and not single-player. FYI, VA monitors take 30-40 minutes after being turned on before they reach maximum response times. I am not sure if all review sites even know about this, but it IS a known fact. My FG2421 also shows some mild streaking and blur at 120Hz with Turbo 240 enabled when turned on, but after 30 minutes it goes away entirely and fast-paced games have much better clarity than any monitor @ 120Hz without Light-Strobing.


Nah, it was on for hours and hours when i tested it. Still blurry compared to good gaming monitors. And viewing angles were very bad, too much color / gamma shifting too.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Nah, it was on for hours and hours when i tested it. Still blurry compared to good gaming monitors. And viewing angles were very bad, too much color / gamma shifting too.


I agree about viewing angles - they do suck, but if it visible only on certain grayscale levels and film playback. I don't see it in most of my games. I used to have ASUS ROG and it paled in comparison to FG2421 when it came to image quality. ASUS ROG's motion with ULMB was only slightly clearer to my eyes compared to FG2421's motion, but ASUS ROG did have much better input lag. I guess it depends on the person because I can''t even catch FG2421's double-strobing, unless I test it with BlurBusters tools.

There's just no good alternatives out there that can provide BOTH - great motion and great image quality. All TN's are out of the question for their terrible color reproduction, terrible view angles (worse than FG2421) and most importantly very poor contrast & black levels. IPS has better angles, more accurate colors, but once again - very poor contrast & black levels in addition to IPS glow, which further reduces image quality and depth perception.

Contrast ratio is the #1 factor of any display's image quality because it creates a much deeper image, 3D-like image, that greatly improves immersion. The majority of professional calibrators, color scientists, display technology experts, and HTPC enthusiasts agrees with that. It is also why the highest-end TV's today are plasma TV's with exceptionally high contrast ratio and very deep black levels. They are no longer manufactured because they look best in dark environments and most TV's are sold in bright rooms/stores in addition to having bad rep for their "burn-in" issue, which no longer exists (any image retention can be easily removed). Right now OLED's are in the process of replacing plasma TV's and ONCE AGAIN, they are the highest-end TV's because of their super contrast ratio (better than plasma's).


----------



## Lass3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I agree about viewing angles - they do suck, but if it visible only on certain grayscale levels and film playback. I don't see it in most of my games. I used to have ASUS ROG and it paled in comparison to FG2421 when it came to image quality. ASUS ROG's motion with ULMB was only slightly clearer to my eyes compared to FG2421's motion, but ASUS ROG did have much better input lag. I guess it depends on the person because I can''t even catch FG2421's double-strobing, unless I test it with BlurBusters tools.
> 
> There's just no good alternatives out there that can provide BOTH - great motion and great image quality. All TN's are out of the question for their terrible color reproduction, terrible view angles (worse than FG2421) and most importantly very poor contrast & black levels. IPS has better angles, more accurate colors, but once again - very poor contrast & black levels in addition to IPS glow, which further reduces image quality and depth perception.
> 
> Contrast ratio is the #1 factor of any display's image quality because it creates a much deeper image, 3D-like image, that greatly improves immersion. The majority of professional calibrators, color scientists, display technology experts, and HTPC enthusiasts agrees with that. It is also why the highest-end TV's today are plasma TV's with exceptionally high contrast ratio and very deep black levels. They are no longer manufactured because they look best in dark environments and most TV's are sold in bright rooms/stores in addition to having bad rep for their "burn-in" issue, which no longer exists (any image retention can be easily removed). Right now OLED's are in the process of replacing plasma TV's and ONCE AGAIN, they are the highest-end TV's because of their super contrast ratio (better than plasma's).


Well the FG2421 is only 23.5" and 1080p, I simply can't live with that. I came from a Dell U2412M back when I tested it, and the Eizo were much smaller. I think IPS is far superior to VA and 27" 1440p is a must for me these days. If VA really were better I doubt they would be using IPS/AHVA panels in the newest generation gaming monitors. VA response times arent good enough for fast paced games. FG2421 is up to ~50ms G2G sometimes, way too high for my use.

Thats probably also the reason why Eizo is finally using IPS panels in their newest gaming monitor, FS2735. 27 inch. 1440p. 144 Hz.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lass3*
> 
> Well the FG2421 is only 23.5" and 1080p, I simply can't live with that. I came from a Dell U2412M back when I tested it, and the Eizo were much smaller. I think IPS is far superior to VA and 27" 1440p is a must for me these days. If VA really were better I doubt they would be using IPS/AHVA panels in the newest generation gaming monitors. VA response times arent good enough for fast paced games. FG2421 is up to ~50ms G2G sometimes, way too high for my use.
> 
> Thats probably also the reason why Eizo is finally using IPS panels in their newest gaming monitor, FS2735. 27 inch. 1440p. 144 Hz.


They use IPS on new generation gaming monitors because most gamers are clueless about display quality and demand IPS panels for 2 reasons - good color accuracy and good viewing, but neither result in providing good image quality due to depth and immersion, which only contrast can provide. Gaming IPS panels are like Gaming Headphones, which are usually crap or a lot crappier than NON-gaming high-quality monitoring headsets (Sennheiser HD 600 or better). In reality, most people are gaming on VA displays because most gamers play on consoles and practically ALL mid-end and high-end LED LCD TV's today use SPVA (superior VA) or plasma or OLED technology, although only VA technology of certain TV's offers low-enough input lag for my tastes. Only low-end TV's and crappy TV's use IPS technology with ONE exception - Panasonic's new IPS prototype TV (not out for consumers) that provides relatively good contrast ratio, equivalent to VA ratio when local/micro dimming is turned off.

They are releasing gaming IPS panels as mainstream FOR NOW because it is easier to get IPS monitors running @ 120Hz + than VA monitors, BUT there has been movement in high refresh-rate VA monitor development already. Eizo Foris FG2421 was simply a one-of-a-kind panel from Sharp that was originally designed for a professional (non-consumer) $6000 satellite-imagery work monitor. Eizo had left overs and they used the same panel with cheaper parts to create FG2421.

VA panels from the old days were definitely inferior to IPS displays because of bad color accuracy and motion blur, which is why clueless people avoid them today, just like the same people avoid plasma TV''s, thinking all those Cons were never ironed out. VA's still don't have as good of color accuracy (which is not the same as color quality) as IPS monitors without calibration, but these days you can create 3DLUT's for games and film playback to have color accuracy on any VA superior to any IPS panel accuracy without such a 3DLUT. That takes color accuracy out of the question, leaving motion blur, which is still slightly higher on VA panels than on IPS panels @ the same refresh rate, but once you get to 120Hz and ULMB/Light-Strobing/Turbo 240, the difference is impossible for most people to notice.

Resolution is important to some people, but even at 16K resolution, a panel with low contrast will provide just that - low contrast, poor blacks, and little-to-no image depth. It just doesn't compensate for contrast.

From left to right - TN, IPS, FG2421


Notice how IPS panel (middle) shows obvious IPS glow that further brightness that non-existent blacks, leaving the image flat and life-less. 4K resolution doesn't make IPS or TN panels any more immersive. it does make them have finer and smaller pixels, but that surely does not affect how the image just pops if it has high contrast ratio.

CRT FTW!!! Sony FW900 had almost INFINITE contrast ratio due to near-0 black level! I want to get mine soon - only $1000 for a new-like unit!


----------



## rexbinary

I have seen zero ghosting or blurriness on my S34E790C, but maybe my eyes are not as sharp as others. I know I am super happy with mine. Playing BF4 and other first person shooters on it is amazing. The curve really adds a nice touch to it, but it doesn't look strange or distracting even when using productivity applications. Games that don't properly support 21:9 look beautiful at 1440p on it as well.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I have seen zero ghosting or blurriness on my S34E790C, but maybe my eyes are not as sharp as others. I know I am super happy with mine. Playing BF4 and other first person shooters on it is amazing. The curve really adds a nice touch to it, but it doesn't look strange or distracting even when using productivity applications. Games that don't properly support 21:9 look beautiful at 1440p on it as well.


It does have excellent response time and overall its one the best high-resolution VA monitors with decent contrast ratio. It does come with somewhat inaccurate and over-saturated colors - I advice on calibrating it at least with i1Display Pro / ColorMunki Display to get the most out of it. These days you can get near-perfect calibration that can be applied in games. Just a few months ago that was impossible.


----------



## Paradigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> They use IPS on new generation gaming monitors because most gamers are clueless about display quality and demand IPS panels for 2 reasons - good color accuracy and good viewing, but neither result in providing good image quality due to depth and immersion, which only contrast can provide. Gaming IPS panels are like Gaming Headphones, which are usually crap or a lot crappier than NON-gaming high-quality monitoring headsets (Sennheiser HD 600 or better). In reality, most people are gaming on VA displays because most gamers play on consoles and practically ALL mid-end and high-end LED LCD TV's today use SPVA (superior VA) or plasma or OLED technology, although only VA technology of certain TV's offers low-enough input lag for my tastes. Only low-end TV's and crappy TV's use IPS technology with ONE exception - Panasonic's new IPS prototype TV (not out for consumers) that provides relatively good contrast ratio, equivalent to VA ratio when local/micro dimming is turned off.
> 
> They are releasing gaming IPS panels as mainstream FOR NOW because it is easier to get IPS monitors running @ 120Hz + than VA monitors, BUT there has been movement in high refresh-rate VA monitor development already. Eizo Foris FG2421 was simply a one-of-a-kind panel from Sharp that was originally designed for a professional (non-consumer) $6000 satellite-imagery work monitor. Eizo had left overs and they used the same panel with cheaper parts to create FG2421.
> 
> VA panels from the old days were definitely inferior to IPS displays because of bad color accuracy and motion blur, which is why clueless people avoid them today, just like the same people avoid plasma TV''s, thinking all those Cons were never ironed out. VA's still don't have as good of color accuracy (which is not the same as color quality) as IPS monitors without calibration, but these days you can create 3DLUT's for games and film playback to have color accuracy on any VA superior to any IPS panel accuracy without such a 3DLUT. That takes color accuracy out of the question, leaving motion blur, which is still slightly higher on VA panels than on IPS panels @ the same refresh rate, but once you get to 120Hz and ULMB/Light-Strobing/Turbo 240, the difference is impossible for most people to notice.
> 
> Resolution is important to some people, but even at 16K resolution, a panel with low contrast will provide just that - low contrast, poor blacks, and little-to-no image depth. It just doesn't compensate for contrast.
> 
> From left to right - TN, IPS, FG2421
> 
> 
> Notice how IPS panel (middle) shows obvious IPS glow that further brightness that non-existent blacks, leaving the image flat and life-less. 4K resolution doesn't make IPS or TN panels any more immersive. it does make them have finer and smaller pixels, but that surely does not affect how the image just pops if it has high contrast ratio.
> 
> CRT FTW!!! Sony FW900 had almost INFINITE contrast ratio due to near-0 black level! I want to get mine soon - only $1000 for a new-like unit!


I'm amazed that people have settled for IPS display's and have not encouraged the industry to push new generation VA panels for gamers. IPS display's were wonderful back in the mid to late's 2000's. However we have seen no improvements(and some regression, removal of ATW Polarizers) due to the display's tech limitations in area of contrast which is still to this day stuck at 1000:1 It's funny cause some of the best LCD TV's all use some type of VA panel. I checked out recently in person the new 34 inch IPS 21:9 display's with gsync and high refresh and was seriously unimpressed. Essentially just a larger display with higher refresh. They still glow, and look washed out in dark scenes. I will no longer spend serious cash on this inferior display type(IPS) since at this point I feel they are ripping PC consumers off when we know they can produce high quality, high refresh rates VA panels.

As I mention in another thread, TFT central has reported that Samsung is going to release a 34' 21:9 curved 100Hz Gsync SVA panel.


----------



## MonarchX

Yup and what is awesome is that VA panels are cheaper than IPS with identical specs.

IPS panels are actually of higher quality than VA panels, but they are simply of the WRONG technology for gaming due to poor contrast, black levels, and IPS glow. They are the best panels for photography, CAD, graphics DEVELOPMENT/CREATION for games or films, BUT NOT gaming or film playback itself.

VA panels are of lower quality than IPS panels, but they use the RIGHT technology for gaming that provides the best gaming and film playback experience.

There are exceptions, such as high-end SPVA panels used in expensive LED LCD HDTV's, that are of very high quality and have excellent viewing angles, uniformity, and color accuracy.

Unfortunately, high quality VA panels such as SPVA panels I described, have not gone mainstream on PC monitors. TV's get the best panels, leaving monitors behind, be VA OR IPS.

Sony makes the best gaming TV's that use light-strobing at 60Hz and have excellent input lag! 60Hz strobing is not aa clear as 120Hz ULMB or LightBoost or Turvo 240, but it does provide much better motion clarity than normal 60Hz without fake 120Hz opera-like interpolation.


----------



## Pip Boy

Sorry VA are not that great for gaming either. They have typically a lot of blur and inverse ghosting ( which is even worse ) this can be tweaked a lot but there not crisp in motion, you need g-sync's black frame insertion for that on LCD. They can blur, the blacks are black, but they can crush. The contrast isn't guaranteed on larger panels either.. and then there is VA glow, a shiny silvery back glow that sometimes swamp the actual image in front







IPS IS higher quality than any other, but suffers from clouding and back light glow on many panels, It has better response times than VA but this is a lottery between models and what manufacturers deem a good response setting. TN has poor colors and viewing angles and yet by and large I have found them to have their equal strengths.

Face it, LCD has been and always will designed primarily for the office productivity, for space / energy saving concerns not to mention much better environmental attributes compared with CRT. Now some manufacturers after a long wait are finally trying to polish the turd.

Your better looking at TV's for panel quality rather than a 'monitor' ( stupid as that sounds but its true ) TV's have better panels, brands ride on their quality for their business image but their monitors are 2nd class citizens unless you drop several thousand $ on a proper unit calibrated and factory checked. LCD can produce outstanding static images but no one monitor released since TFT's inception has ever been a show stopper than can match a pro CRT all around on dark scenes, motion clarity and contrast.

_for the record i have recently owned a $500 asus PB287Q 4k TN that everyone raved about .. duff, I had to return within half a day it was worse in most aspects than my 6 year old $250 1080p 6bit hp2510i ! really .. the overshoot on the supposed best setting caused a lot of ringing artefacts, the panel back light was too intense on dark scenes, the colors didn't 'pop' and its a 10bit TN (supposedly the best ). It had 4 times the resolution but that made no difference to the overall perception of quality (the asus's plastics were horrid compared to the HP) and the coating that was meant to be clear was actually very hazy compared to some others.

I now have a screen that betters my HP a Benq PL3200 @ 1440p .. great for the price i paid, almost everything is a few leagues better .. but the blur it almost not workable for FPS games, many times as bad as my HP, the VA glow .. i didn't even have glow on my TN and the backlight was non existent black were black .. on my TN and not on my VA (( that is to say that there was no glow / sheen )) Sigh, it will do until a 40" - 42" 4k LG OLED comes out or a well proven 4k 32" - 34" 120hz monitor is released. Buying monitors is one of the biggest head aches with PC gaming and I think im resigning to just buying a big 4k TV instead .. but then PWM







_


----------



## Paradigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> Sorry VA are not that great for gaming either. They have typically a lot of blur and inverse ghosting ( which is even worse ) this can be tweaked a lot but there not crisp in motion, you need g-sync's black frame insertion for that on LCD. They can blur, the blacks are black, but they can crush. The contrast isn't guaranteed on larger panels either.. and then there is VA glow, a shiny silvery back glow that sometimes swamp the actual image in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPS IS higher quality than any other, but suffers from clouding and back light glow on many panels, It has better response times than VA but this is a lottery between models and what manufacturers deem a good response setting. TN has poor colors and viewing angles and yet by and large I have found them to have their equal strengths.
> 
> Face it, LCD has been and always will designed primarily for the office productivity, for space / energy saving concerns not to mention much better environmental attributes compared with CRT. Now some manufacturers after a long wait are finally trying to polish the turd.
> 
> Your better looking at TV's for panel quality rather than a 'monitor' ( stupid as that sounds but its true ) TV's have better panels, brands ride on their quality for their business image but their monitors are 2nd class citizens unless you drop several thousand $ on a proper unit calibrated and factory checked. LCD can produce outstanding static images but no one monitor released since TFT's inception has ever been a show stopper than can match a pro CRT all around on dark scenes, motion clarity and contrast.
> 
> _for the record i have recently owned a $500 asus PB287Q 4k TN that everyone raved about .. duff, I had to return within half a day it was worse in most aspects than my 6 year old $250 1080p 6bit hp2510i ! really .. the overshoot on the supposed best setting caused a lot of ringing artefacts, the panel back light was too intense on dark scenes, the colors didn't 'pop' and its a 10bit TN (supposedly the best ). It had 4 times the resolution but that made no difference to the overall perception of quality (the asus's plastics were horrid compared to the HP) and the coating that was meant to be clear was actually very hazy compared to some others.
> 
> I now have a screen that betters my HP a Benq PL3200 @ 1440p .. great for the price i paid, almost everything is a few leagues better .. but the blur it almost not workable for FPS games, many times as bad as my HP, the VA glow .. i didn't even have glow on my TN and the backlight was non existent black were black .. on my TN and not on my VA (( that is to say that there was no glow / sheen )) Sigh, it will do until a 40" - 42" 4k LG OLED comes out or a well proven 4k 32" - 34" 120hz monitor is released. Buying monitors is one of the biggest head aches with PC gaming and I think im resigning to just buying a big 4k TV instead .. but then PWM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I agree with you 90%. I'm not claiming VA is the be all end all. It has it's faults, like IPS does, but as mentioned the manufacturers have shown very little interest to refine and improve current VA offerings. The Eizo was a positive start which ended abruptly. LCD will always have limitations with contrast, motion, panel uniformity and BBL. Yes depending on the VA panel, model and manufacture it can suffer VA shifting but noting as bad as IPS glow for the most part. I saw the 40' Philips and the blacks were stunning for and LCD display. Yes it sufferers from slow black to white transitions but for other color transitions response time was fast 8ms. Not close to an ideal competitive fps monitor, but for casual gaming it looked good to me and despite it's flaws, i'd prefer it over the IPS monitors. As it stands right now, the only manufacturer even attempting to release a high resolution 21:9 high refresh rate display is Samsung. VA faults can be reduced just like every other LCD display tech, but as we noted, only the televisions receive that treatment. As it stands i'll probably wait and see what Samsung has to offer in the coming months.

BTW I own a Sony KDL50W800C which uses AU Optronics VA panel with [email protected] (setting 3) which makes it very difficult to even look at an IPS display anymore. I can no longer deal with washed out blacks, and glow all over the screen.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm*
> 
> I agree with you 90%. I'm not claiming VA is the be all end all. It has it's faults, like IPS does, but as mentioned the manufacturers have shown very little interest to refine and improve current VA offerings. The Eizo was a positive start which ended abruptly. LCD will always have limitations with contrast, motion, panel uniformity and BBL. Yes depending on the VA panel, model and manufacture it can suffer VA shifting but noting as bad as IPS glow for the most part. I saw the 40' Philips and the blacks were stunning for and LCD display. Yes it sufferers from slow black to white transitions but for other color transitions response time was fast 8ms. Not close to an ideal competitive fps monitor, but for casual gaming it looked good to me and despite it's flaws, i'd prefer it over the IPS monitors. As it stands right now, the only manufacturer even attempting to release a high resolution 21:9 high refresh rate display is Samsung. VA faults can be reduced just like every other LCD display tech, but as we noted, only the televisions receive that treatment. As it stands i'll probably wait and see what Samsung has to offer in the coming months.
> 
> BTW I own a Sony KDL50W800C which uses AU Optronics VA panel with [email protected] (setting 3) which makes it very difficult to even look at an IPS display anymore. I can no longer deal with washed out blacks, and glow all over the screen.


Yup, I have an old 1080p 32" Panasonic IPS 8bit TV, it has almost no backlight glow ( not sure if they used a polarizer ) it has the best i have seen in terms of a response circuit with hardly any trail and zero overshoot, its colors are solid and its a TV so the backlight can be dropped off but the contrast is perfectly fine as a monitor .. the problem is as with all TV's ( conspiracy time ) they don't do 4:4:4 @ 1:1 .. and the PPI is too low, so you can't double duty the set, But with the PC monitor market shrinking and 4k panels offering PPI akin to a 27" 1400p screen even at a massive 40" its getting harder for them to not just include a PC mode and a display port connector.

If they don't ( they being Sony, Panasonic, Samsung, LG ) then other cheaper Chinese brands will and get imported and take the $$ instead as is happening now, even philips has cottoned on.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> Sorry VA are not that great for gaming either. They have typically a lot of blur and inverse ghosting ( which is even worse ) this can be tweaked a lot but there not crisp in motion, you need g-sync's black frame insertion for that on LCD. They can blur, the blacks are black, but they can crush. The contrast isn't guaranteed on larger panels either.. and then there is VA glow, a shiny silvery back glow that sometimes swamp the actual image in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPS IS higher quality than any other, but suffers from clouding and back light glow on many panels, It has better response times than VA but this is a lottery between models and what manufacturers deem a good response setting. TN has poor colors and viewing angles and yet by and large I have found them to have their equal strengths.
> 
> Face it, LCD has been and always will designed primarily for the office productivity, for space / energy saving concerns not to mention much better environmental attributes compared with CRT. Now some manufacturers after a long wait are finally trying to polish the turd.
> 
> Your better looking at TV's for panel quality rather than a 'monitor' ( stupid as that sounds but its true ) TV's have better panels, brands ride on their quality for their business image but their monitors are 2nd class citizens unless you drop several thousand $ on a proper unit calibrated and factory checked. LCD can produce outstanding static images but no one monitor released since TFT's inception has ever been a show stopper than can match a pro CRT all around on dark scenes, motion clarity and contrast.
> 
> _for the record i have recently owned a $500 asus PB287Q 4k TN that everyone raved about .. duff, I had to return within half a day it was worse in most aspects than my 6 year old $250 1080p 6bit hp2510i ! really .. the overshoot on the supposed best setting caused a lot of ringing artefacts, the panel back light was too intense on dark scenes, the colors didn't 'pop' and its a 10bit TN (supposedly the best ). It had 4 times the resolution but that made no difference to the overall perception of quality (the asus's plastics were horrid compared to the HP) and the coating that was meant to be clear was actually very hazy compared to some others.
> 
> I now have a screen that betters my HP a Benq PL3200 @ 1440p .. great for the price i paid, almost everything is a few leagues better .. but the blur it almost not workable for FPS games, many times as bad as my HP, the VA glow .. i didn't even have glow on my TN and the backlight was non existent black were black .. on my TN and not on my VA (( that is to say that there was no glow / sheen )) Sigh, it will do until a 40" - 42" 4k LG OLED comes out or a well proven 4k 32" - 34" 120hz monitor is released. Buying monitors is one of the biggest head aches with PC gaming and I think im resigning to just buying a big 4k TV instead .. but then PWM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


VA panels have greatly improved as far as response times go. You also have to give VA panels at least 30 minutes of intense usage before measuring its response times. I do agree VA panels are somewhat behind IPS monitors, but not by that much an *they are getting better*. Response times is why I went with FG2421 because 120Hz + Light-Strobing more than makes up for response time. Motion is extremely clear on this one.

The VA glow is not VA glow, but matte coating, which I HATE. It is another reason I went with FG2421 - it uses semi-glossy screen with just enough of very mild matte coating to prevent glare, but without reducing pixel clarity. In fact, reviews have shown that FG2421 pixels are almost as clear as the ones on 100% glossy monitors.

I also have an old 2009 CCFL (not LED) SPVA HDTV from Samsung that supposedly have 6ms response time. I still play SP games on it without issues, but I do see some blur. Thing is - blur is something developers take into consideration. Just about every game these days comes with Motion Blur enabled on consoles and PC's, although PC users tend to disable it. This TV's motion is not good for MP gaming like Battlefield 4. At the same time it has 12bit color depth option that allows for very smooth gradient transition in games. I don't think there are any 12bit VA monitors. In actuality its 10bit with 12bit internal processing because there are no true 12bit panels in existence for consumers yet, but there may be some for professional color grading (worth $5000+).

4*K TV's are NOT WORTH BUYING at this time* because they are not future-proof. 4K television and film mastering is going to use Rec. 2020 colorspace standard and there is yet to be a 4K TV that is capable of producing Rec. 2020 colors. That means you will have to re-purchase a different 4K TV once 4K goes mainstream... 4K monitors for the sake of having 4K is fine though because Rec. 2020 standard will only be picked up by films, not video games, which will still use sRGB / Rec. 709 primaries.


----------



## amlett

I think people saying VA's are not for gaming haven't seen ever a good FG2421 (one with no defects) with their own eyes. I've owned some IPSs (H-IPS and eIPS), a ROG Swift, and none of them are even close in image quality to the Foris with it's 5000:1 and 120hz storbed. No doubt the swift was a faster panel, but it can't offset the contrast of the foris, which is really close in motion clarity with the storbing. The only downsides of the foris is the 24"-1080p size/res and the lack of VRR (which is not an issue at 1080p with a [email protected]).

I hope the new samsung 34" gsync comes soon, maybe we'll have a worthy successor of the FG2421.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> The only downsides of the foris is the 24"-1080p size/res and the lack of VRR


You forgot viewing angles and QC lottery.


----------



## amlett

The QC control lottery was the big problem with this monitor, no doubt. Thats why I said (a good one).

In my case I was very lucky finding a second handed one relatively close to where I live. I asked the seller for some pics and a video, and after seeing them, it seemed to be a good one, so I went to his home. The panel was simply perfect. and the price was good (300€). He just wanted something bigger and Gsync, so he was going to get an Acer 27" 1440p Gsync.

About viewing angles, without being so good as a good IPS, are far better than any TN panel, and more that enough for a gaming monitor, which I look face to face, not from a side.

As I said, I wish it was 1440p and 27/32" with VRR. Those are in my case the only things I miss. But compared to have to deal with low contrast, no blacks, and glow... I preffer keeping my foris.

And I insist, people shoud see a good foris before bashing VA panels for gaming. They would be amazed with the picture quality, inmersion and motion clarity it offers at the same time.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> VA panels have greatly improved as far as response times go. You also have to give VA panels at least 30 minutes of intense usage before measuring its response times. I do agree VA panels are somewhat behind IPS monitors, but not by that much an *they are getting better*. Response times is why I went with FG2421 because 120Hz + Light-Strobing more than makes up for response time. Motion is extremely clear on this one.
> 
> The VA glow is not VA glow, but matte coating, which I HATE. It is another reason I went with FG2421 - it uses semi-glossy screen with just enough of very mild matte coating to prevent glare, but without reducing pixel clarity. In fact, reviews have shown that FG2421 pixels are almost as clear as the ones on 100% glossy monitors.
> 
> I also have an old 2009 CCFL (not LED) SPVA HDTV from Samsung that supposedly have 6ms response time. I still play SP games on it without issues, but I do see some blur. Thing is - blur is something developers take into consideration. Just about every game these days comes with Motion Blur enabled on consoles and PC's, although PC users tend to disable it. This TV's motion is not good for MP gaming like Battlefield 4. At the same time it has 12bit color depth option that allows for very smooth gradient transition in games. I don't think there are any 12bit VA monitors. In actuality its 10bit with 12bit internal processing because there are no true 12bit panels in existence for consumers yet, but there may be some for professional color grading (worth $5000+).
> 
> 4*K TV's are NOT WORTH BUYING at this time* because they are not future-proof. 4K television and film mastering is going to use Rec. 2020 colorspace standard and there is yet to be a 4K TV that is capable of producing Rec. 2020 colors. That means you will have to re-purchase a different 4K TV once 4K goes mainstream... 4K monitors for the sake of having 4K is fine though because Rec. 2020 standard will only be picked up by films, not video games, which will still use sRGB / Rec. 709 primaries.


They have definatley improved I agree but unless you go for one that has specifically been tailored for low response and use rare technology like strobing ( forgetting that models QC issues ) then in general your going to be left wanting, at the current time, things do improve but isnt it interesting that 15 - 20 years into modern LCD technology no panel tech type has completed every aspect of picture quality without a black mark against it & modern day QC on monitors is atrocious ( and there a pain to RMA )

as for color space, dithering can improve the appearance of graduation ( just like proper upscaling of content should yeild a reduction in banding and detail ) but you have to remember that game designers often use a shallow color space at around 6 - 8 bit and texture compression can lose some more.

Nvidia consumer cards are fully capable of 10bit however but they decided to reserve the tick box option for the quadro range .. because its nvidia







so people have proper 10bit panels sat in front of them with SLI 980's or whatever and there restricted to 8bit color space and mostly 6bit games. My point on color though is that current 4k TV's are still relevant regardless of Rec 2020 , as you say Rec. 709 is the game standard ( or less i.e not a met standard ) because content .. there wont be any proper 10bit content for movie consumption ( no decent animated stuff, just boring box office superhero movies )for a long time and HDR can be implemented in video games without a standard.

The only reason to wait is for monitors to become big enough and fast enough @ 4k (5K ultrawide) with DP1.3

_imo_


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> And I insist, people shoud see a good foris before bashing VA panels for gaming.


No one's bashing VA panels. In fact, i impatiently await news of the fabled 100 Hz SPVA from Samsung. The FG2421 simply isn't the quasi-perfect monitor people make it out to be. Were it not 120 Hz, no one would give it a 2nd look. It's, basically, the one-eyed king in the land of the blind. I'm really not sure why we haven't seen a competitor with comparable frequency. The response times on current SPVA and AMVA+ panels already match or surpass the ones of the FG2421 (including TP-Vision's VA panel made for the BDM4065UC).

And, like you said, i feel the time is not right to buy a 24'' 1080p monitor, regardless of its qualities. I will get whatever 1440p VA-type to come out with a high frequency.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> They have definatley improved I agree but unless you go for one that has specifically been tailored for low response and use rare technology like strobing ( forgetting that models QC issues ) then in general your going to be left wanting, at the current time, things do improve but isnt it interesting that 15 - 20 years into modern LCD technology no panel tech type has completed every aspect of picture quality without a black mark against it & modern day QC on monitors is atrocious ( and there a pain to RMA )
> 
> as for color space, dithering can improve the appearance of graduation ( just like proper upscaling of content should yeild a reduction in banding and detail ) but you have to remember that game designers often use a shallow color space at around 6 - 8 bit and texture compression can lose some more.
> 
> Nvidia consumer cards are fully capable of 10bit however but they decided to reserve the tick box option for the quadro range .. because its nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so people have proper 10bit panels sat in front of them with SLI 980's or whatever and there restricted to 8bit color space and mostly 6bit games. My point on color though is that current 4k TV's are still relevant regardless of Rec 2020 , as you say Rec. 709 is the game standard ( or less i.e not a met standard ) because content .. there wont be any proper 10bit content for movie consumption ( no decent animated stuff, just boring box office superhero movies )for a long time and HDR can be implemented in video games without a standard.
> 
> The only reason to wait is for monitors to become big enough and fast enough @ 4k (5K ultrawide) with DP1.3
> 
> _imo_


SPVA HDTV Con's have almost entirely been ironed out. *High-end SPVA models have excellent viewing angles, uniformity, and can be calibrated to have IPS level of accuracy*. LED technology also improved LCD response time and clarity when compared to older CCFL LCD panels, especially Sony's light-strobing. Its the PC monitor panels that are improving too slowly compared to TV panels, which are improved much faster. FG2421 was only possible because it used a specialized panel made for professional satellite-imagery work. Eizo used lower quality units of those panels to create FG2421. However, even IPS panel makers often design their panels for high quality Pro-level monitors, but end up using left-over defective panels (that have no passed Quality Control to be for Pro-level monitors) and use them for consumer-level monitors, charging a much lower price for them the price they charge for Pro-level panels. You can get "Backlight Bleeding" on just about any consumer LCD IPS panel and YET, pro-level IPS panels do not come with any "Backlight Bleeding". Panels with "Backlight Bleeding" or whichever other defects are simply panels that have not Quality Control for Pro-level panels.

*All-in-all its LCD technology itself that is very limiting*, preventing the needed specs for good PC gaming experience. LCD PANELS WERE MADE FOR OFFICE USE BECAUSE THEY WERE SHARP, LIGHT, AND FLICKER-FREE. They were not made for gaming, at least not until the most recent high refresh rate advancements with light-strobing, G-Sync, etc. Still, *the best of the best gaming LCD pales to a good mid-range CRT monitor* when it comes to contrast ratio (mage quality) and motion, which are the 2 most important factors to gaming.

Response time is not as important as refresh rate with light-strobing enabled. There is no way a normal 60Hz monitor with fast 4ms response time can provide a clearer image than a 120hz monitor with slow 8ms response time and with ULMB / LightBoost / Turbo 240 enabled. Plasma is an exception. *Plasma @ 60Hz has AMAZING MOTIO*N, one much clearer than any light-strobingb @ 120Hz.

These days only TN panels use 6bit + FRC dithering (except for ASUS ROG, which supposedly uses true 8bit panel). 6bit + FRC is close to 8bit, but not as good as true 8bit. *NVidia CP does allow 10bit and 12bit and even 16bit output option selection for monitors that support such output*. Most mid-range and high-end HDTV's have 12bit output, but 10bit is the true color depth for them because the other 2bits are from internal processing. It also happens that good VA monitors also support 10bit output, sometimes with true 10bit color depth and sometimes with 8bit + FRC dithering. Some monitors like FG2421 have their own hardware/panel-based dithering with 8bit output. Some clueless people call dithering CROSS-HATCHING and see it as a problem. while in reality it improves image quality and can only be seen close-up on white-ish backgrounds.

The most recent high-end plasma HDTV's have incredibly high contrast ratio, astonishing image quality and motion. Too bad they come with very high input lag as do many OLED and SPVA TV's, except for Sony's top units.

OLED has promise too. It beats plasma in contrast ratio, but it pales to plasma when it comes to motion. OLED needs light-strobing to become plasma replacement, but OLED is in very early development stages and so far very little progress... For now only LG is making progress when it comes to OLED technology.

*CRT's had almost infinite contrast ratio due to super-low black levels*. They usually came with excellent color accuracy and often supported high refresh rates. They had true 1ms response time and 1ms input lag, I think... *Their only cons were - small screen size, dim image, curved screen, not as sharp as LCD, and very heavy.* *Sony GDM-FW900 24" Trinitron was such an awesome CRT monitor*. It could do 2304x1440 @ 80Hz, had a a flat screen, and near-0 black levels (almost infinite contrast ratio), accurate colors, and rather excellent brightness. It does take much longer to calibrate CRT monitors and they get worse over time, but you can still get one in a near-new condition for $1000 from HardForum seller (Display forums).

I have hope that Panasonic's new IPS technology will go mainstream sometime. *Panasonic developed new IPS technology that provides VA-level contrast ratio*, but with all the Pro's of an IPS panel and none of the Con's of a VA panel. It does not have IPS glow either. *There ARE some IPS panels with 2000:1 contrast ratio*, but they are extremely rare.


----------



## Biorganic

@MonarchX

What about newer types of IPS? How well do these bridge the gap? Like AHVA, AH-IPS, PLS


----------



## Nightingale

Can this monitor refresh at 72Hz for 24p Playback?


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> @MonarchX
> 
> What about newer types of IPS? How well do these bridge the gap? Like AHVA, AH-IPS, PLS


Those are still like any other IPS with poor black levels, low contrast and IPS glow., which further reduces contrast ratio perception. Panasonic's new IPS prototype technology with high contrast ratio is not used by any panel at this time. It is very expensive and IF we see it being used, it will be in HDTV's, not monitors.

Anyone with IPS or TN should calibrate their panels and get good bias lighting to at least compensate a little bit for the poor blacks, contrast, and glow.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> I think people saying VA's are not for gaming haven't seen ever a good FG2421 (one with no defects) with their own eyes.


Or they haven't seen a nice modern SPVA HDTV. The only reason I'm using a monitor instead is due to variable refresh rate and also size. But like many of you I'm waiting for a 100 Hz variable refresh rate version of this Samsung monitor.


----------



## rcfc89

I'm surprised this display is getting as much attention as it is on OC.Net

I'm looking to upgrade my display soon but I'd be hard pressed to buy another 60hz limited panel with several 34" 75-100hz with Gsync available or coming soon.


----------



## Power Drill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> And I insist, people shoud see a good foris before bashing VA panels for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> No one's bashing VA panels. In fact, i impatiently await news of the *fabled 100 Hz SPVA from Samsung*. The FG2421 simply isn't the quasi-perfect monitor people make it out to be. Were it not 120 Hz, no one would give it a 2nd look. It's, basically, the one-eyed king in the land of the blind. I'm really not sure why we haven't seen a competitor with comparable frequency. The response times on current SPVA and AMVA+ panels already match or surpass the ones of the FG2421 (including TP-Vision's VA panel made for the BDM4065UC).
> 
> And, like you said, i feel the time is not right to buy a 24'' 1080p monitor, regardless of its qualities. I will get whatever 1440p VA-type to come out with a high frequency.
Click to expand...

Wait, what... where did you hear about this?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Drill*
> 
> Wait, what... where did you hear about this?


TFTCentral lists it on their monitor database. I think it's inevitable, a 100 Hz FreeSync version of this monitor. I just hope there's a G-SYNC version.


----------



## Power Drill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Power Drill*
> 
> Wait, what... where did you hear about this?
> 
> 
> 
> TFTCentral lists it on their monitor database. I think it's inevitable, a 100 Hz FreeSync version of this monitor. I just hope there's a G-SYNC version.
Click to expand...

Talking about this? Don't know about this SVA panel type? Pretty much my dream specs if true but also gonna be so expensive.


----------



## rtrski

Isn't SVA what the HP Envy 34 panel is?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Drill*
> 
> Talking about this? Don't know about this SVA panel type? Pretty much my dream specs if true but also gonna be so expensive.


That's the one. It clearly missed the target release date though lol. Doesn't the S34E790C use SVA?


----------



## MonarchX

Man, SPVA technology has been out since 2008 on TV's and its beats the quality of MVA, SVA, whichever other VA used on monitors in terms of uniformity, viewing angles, and general color accuracy (at least after calibration)... *How hard can it be for them to release SPVA panels on monitors???* I bought my Samsung 40" LN40B550 HDTV in 2009 for some $700 and it came with a great SPVA panel, which had very low input lag even @ 12bit color depth when running in PC Mode, which skips internal processing and reduces input lag. Therefore, they could release a much smaller version of an equivalent SPVA LED monitor panel (LED is even cheaper to make than CCFL) in 2015 but $300 tops, but they won't! Monitors get SCRAP defective low-quality panels.

Poor monitor panels is another reason why I suggest buying a high-quality Sony HDTV with "Clearer" feature (true 60Hz light-strobing without fake interpolation) over non-FG2421 VA panels. High-end Sony HDTV's are of excellent quality, often come with 3000:1+ contrast ratio (up to 4300:1 on some panels WITHOUT fake micro/local dimming), minor or non-existent backlight-bleeding, and they came with very low input lag (lower than quite a few VA monitors' input lag). Sure, they are 1080p, but here's how I see it in terms of quality quality and motion clarity: FG2421 > Sony "Clearer" HDTV > any other VA panel, regardless of resolution.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Man, SPVA technology has been out since 2008 on TV's and its beats the quality of MVA, SVA, whichever other VA used on monitors in terms of uniformity, viewing angles, and general color accuracy (at least after calibration)... *How hard can it be for them to release SPVA panels on monitors???* I bought my Samsung 40" LN40B550 HDTV in 2009 for some $700 and it came with a great SPVA panel, which had very low input lag even @ 12bit color depth when running in PC Mode, which skips internal processing and reduces input lag. Therefore, they could release a much smaller version of an equivalent SPVA LED monitor panel (LED is even cheaper to make than CCFL) in 2015 but $300 tops, but they won't! Monitors get SCRAP defective low-quality panels.
> 
> Poor monitor panels is another reason why I suggest buying a high-quality Sony HDTV with "Clearer" feature (true 60Hz light-strobing without fake interpolation) over non-FG2421 VA panels. High-end Sony HDTV's are of excellent quality, often come with 3000:1+ contrast ratio (up to 4300:1 on some panels WITHOUT fake micro/local dimming), minor or non-existent backlight-bleeding, and they came with very low input lag (lower than quite a few VA monitors' input lag). Sure, they are 1080p, but here's how I see it in terms of quality quality and motion clarity: FG2421 > Sony "Clearer" HDTV > any other VA panel, regardless of resolution.


How about 40-44" 4k SPVA TVs? Any really nice ones for PC gaming? I'm not as anal about motion performance as most gamers around here.


----------



## Paradigm




----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How about 40-44" 4k SPVA TVs? Any really nice ones for PC gaming? I'm not as anal about motion performance as most gamers around here.


As long as you have enough money to later buy another 4K HDTV, then I think there may be a few, but I would need to research to tell you for sure. There are 2 main problems with 4K displays today:
1. 4K is a hardware (GPU + CPU) - demanding resolution. Right now even GTX 960 struggled to produce the best image quality @ 1080p using madVR's (best video renderer's in existence) high-quality settings, which make a considerable different to image quality. Using any resolution other 4K on 4K TV's is very likely to look blurry. This also affects playing 1080p Fully HD or 720p HD content. You MUST have the right hardware. I'd say at the very least you need well-overclocked GTX 980 SLi for moderate/semi-high settings in graphically-demanding games, but if you most of eye candy, then get GTX 980 Ti SLi and overclock it as high as you can.
2. There is an upcoming colorspace / color gamut standard called Rec. 2020 for 4K content. It provides the necessary colors for future 4K content. So far, there hasn't been a single TV that could support Rec. 2020. Right now 4K TV's support sRGB / Rec. 709 standard that games and Blu-Rays use, but future 4K content won't look right on today's 4K TV's. I have no idea when 4K will go mainstream but seeing how quickly it becomes popular, it may take anywhere between 1-2 years before Rec. 2020 4K TV's and content appears.

Again, I advice *contrast ratio over resolution*. If want a TV solely for non-gaming playback purposes then I recommend at least *Samsung PNF5350 or PNF5300 plasma* (only 50" I think) HDTV that used to be on sale for some $700 just a year ago. This TV is a mid-range plasma with rather high input lag (50ms) that makes it a bad choice for gaming, but *it has contrast ratio (7000:1 or so) and black levels that beat any VA panel's contrast ratio & black levels by at least 100% (2x),. It (just like most recent plasma TV's) has motion clarity @ 60Hz that no LCD or OLED can produce even @ 120Hz with Light-strobing*. It also comes with 72Hz mode specifically for 23/24p films to prevent any tearing from 3:2/2:3 pull-down. This TV is PERFECT for films and sports for those on the budget. It does, however, require a dark environment because the image is slightly dim - 100cd/m^2 (normal for plasma TV's). Another slight issue is that low/mid-range plasma TV's do not come with special and very expensive anti-reflective soldered-in screen, which means PNF5350/5300 can be reflective in the wrong environment. PNF5350 has better anti-reflective properties than PNF5300. It also comes with FULL calibration system, not partial like most low/mid-range TV's do. I purchased PNF5350 for my mom and I think it is the absolute BEST BUY out there based on cost-benefit analysis). Not even $3000 SPVA panels can beat PNF5300/5350 image quality (contrast ratio + black levels) and motion clarity. Another excellent buy is Panasonic S60, which is also a 50" $700 mid-range plasma with great contrast ratio, awesome black levels, excellent motion clarity, and full calibration controls. it is very comparable to Samsung PNF5300/5350. Read further down to learn more about Samsung plasma vs. Panasonic plasma differences.

After I fully calibrated (everyone should to calibrate every display/project they have to get the best image), I re-watched half the movies I've already seen to get a much better experience. Too bad it had to go into my mom's room and be connected to Chromecast and Dish Network... *FYI* - it is possible to calibrate displays for use wit PC's, Blue-Rays, Consoles, Chromecast Netflix/Amazon, Hulu, or whichever similar online services, but they cannot be calibrated for Cable TV or Dish TV programming because different channels like to use their own standards, some of which use the right standard and some of which do not. You will still get a much better image on TV channels with calibrated settings than you would without. Frankly, even the best HD channels, shows, and programming are nowhere near as good as even mid-quality rips of those shows (available on the internet) and Blu Rays. *I have not watched TV in about 2-3 years* because all I ever want to watch is available either through Netflix or Hulu or on the internet and comes without stupid ads and with much better quality.

If you want the absolute best image quality and motion ANY TV can provide then you need to go for high-end plasma TV's like Samsung 50" (or 60") PNF8500, which is considered to be the world's best TV with the best image quality by many reviewers and HT{C enthusiasts. I I think depending on how you calibrate, you can get 30000:1 contrast ratio out of it and near-absolute black levels. It used to cost only $1200 a year ago. What is special about it is that unlike most plasma TV's, PNF8500 is the first plasma that can provide HIGH brightness (highest of all plasma TV's ever build) that looks good in bright environments. Your other choices are the very expensive Panasonic VT60 or ZT60 plasma TV's with contrast ratio similar to Samsung PNF8500. These 2 Panasonic TV's are considered to be the best TV's not only by reviewers and HTPC enthusiasts, but also color scientists, professional calibrators, and display experts. There is also an amazing Panasonic ST60 (40" & 50") with contrast ratio of about 15000:1 (@ 120cd/m^2 brightness) after calibration. Its not the highest-end plasma, but high-end. It costs less than VT/ZT60, but I think the 40" version was sold only in Europe. I would best that ST60 is the BEST BUY for those NOT on the budget.

There 2 main differences between Samsung PNF8500 and Panasonic VT/ZT60 plasma TV's. VT/ZT60 cannot produce a bright images like Samsung PNF8500. Therefore VT/ZT60 sets are best used in dark environments. There is another difference between Samsung PNF8500/5350/5300 and Panasonic VT/ZT/ST60/S60. There is something called APL (Average Picture Level, I think... not sure). A low APL is an image with very low-brightness content (not related to display brightness). High APL is an image with bright content (not related to display brightness). Most film content (90%) uses low APL. However, once in a while, film scenes can consist of bright sky or white background or overall bright scenes. Plasma TV's use a lot of electricity and because of their fragile technology, they sometimes have to limit their voltage and temporarily change display brightness during high APL scenes. That is correct - all of Samsung recent plasma TV's and all of recent Panasonic's plasma TV's actually get a visible temporary brightness reduction during high APL scenes. The difference between PNF8500 and VT/ZT60 is that during those high APL scenes, PNF8500 black levels rise drastically and contrast ratio decreases big-time (from 30000:1 to 3000:1 or so), while VT/ZT60 black levels stay exactly the same. *Is this a big deal? No, not really.* After watching 5-6 films on my mom's PNF5350, I experienced maybe 40-60 seconds total of high APL content that reduces display brightness, raised black levels, and decreased contrast ratio. That leaves this APL black level difference as something minor. All of the mentioned plasma TV's have too high of an input lag to be considered for gaming, even Single-Player gaming, BUT some people are OK with it. Also, I think high APL scenes are far more frequent in games than they are in films.

*For gaming, Sony VA 1080p HDTV's with "Clearer" 60Hz light-strobing and low input lag is your best choice*. I think Sony uses such good panels only in their expensive high-end panels, but I would have to look it up to be certain. I am also not sure if Sony makes 4K versions of TV's with "Clearer" and low input lag - I would have to look it up.

P.S. I do take donations for providing useful information







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> P.S. I do take donations for providing useful information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol, you are indeed very helpful and that's why I wouldn't buy a 4k TV for actual TV watching right now. I'm mostly thinking about strictly PC gaming in the future. I won't go back to 1920 x 1080 for gaming. I'm sure there are 4k TVs with really nice contrast though, I know some of the newer Samsung HDR ones reach around 3500:1. Although to be honest, using a 4k SPVA TV for PC gaming will be my last resort. I'd get a Samsung ultrawide 1440p 100 Hz variable refresh rate monitor first if it really does come out, since I really don't want to game without variable refresh rate ever again. Also I'll probably buy an Oculus Rift later after it launches and has some kinks sorted out, but it can never be my main display obviously.


----------



## MonarchX

There is new technology in VA TV's called Local / Micro Dimming. That technology sort of sucks and its as fake as interpolation. I think I expained it before. Local Dimming divided TV into rectangular/square zones. For example, let's assume a TV has 16 zones (some do). If a zone is not used (100% black content) at all, then it can be turned off entirely, which produces very low black levels (black-black), equivalent of plasma TV's. However, if only 1 pixel of a zone needs to be lit up (used by non-100% black content), then the zone cannot be turned off and whichever part of the zone is not used will NOT have that high contrast ratio and you'll get gray-black. Now imagine a scene with a bright white circle in the middle of the screen and black background. Those zones with 100% black content will be turned off and look nice, but zones that would be used partially for edges of the circle would be gray. That creates an inaccurate and nasty halo / glow / bloom effect.

Also, HDR content has no true standard at the moment. It needs its own calibration (not fully standardized yet) and the content has to be filmed with HDR in mind. HDR content is also dependent on these zones, which means halo / glow / blood effect will persist. We need TV's with at least 10000 zones to minimize that nasty effect and the best panels today have only 384 zones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> There is new technology in VA TV's called Local / Micro Dimming. That technology sort of sucks and its as fake as interpolation. I think I expained it before. Local Dimming divided TV into rectangular/square zones. For example, let's assume a TV has 16 zones (some do). If a zone is not used (100% black content) at all, then it can be turned off entirely, which produces very low black levels (black-black), equivalent of plasma TV's. However, if only 1 pixel of a zone needs to be lit up (used by non-100% black content), then the zone cannot be turned off and whichever part of the zone is not used will NOT have that high contrast ratio and you'll get gray-black. Now imagine a scene with a bright white circle in the middle of the screen and black background. Those zones with 100% black content will be turned off and look nice, but zones that would be used partially for edges of the circle would be gray. That creates an inaccurate and nasty halo / glow / bloom effect.
> 
> Also, HDR content has no true standard at the moment. It needs its own calibration (not fully standardized yet) and the content has to be filmed with HDR in mind. HDR content is also dependent on these zones, which means halo / glow / blood effect will persist. We need TV's with at least 10000 zones to minimize that nasty effect and the best panels today have only 384 zones.


Yeah, whether or not a TV has local dimming doesn't affect my purchase. Also I think it's safe to say we're never going to see anywhere near 10000 zones, a wasted effort especially if OLED is somewhat around the corner.


----------



## Power Drill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm*


Damn... and I just ordered iiyama xb2783hsu-b1 just because those few reasons MonarchX and boredgunner listed before.

1. 4k needs too heavy hardware which I don't have enough money.
2. IPS glow is getting unbearable and the lackluster contrast is killing my gaming mood in so many games lately.
3. VA is not slow anymore and actually by doing research that iiyama should have faster pixel response than my current qnix 2710 @ 120hz
4. Price is usually lower on VA than IPS

ATM 4K HW requirements are the only factor I'm not going to jump on the bandwagon and actually I'm downgrading from 2560x1440 to 1920x1080 just because even current resolution is taking too big of toll on my GFX card. I want more FPS and I happily give up on some resolution for proper contrast, fast response, almost no input lag(2.5ms) and 97% sRGB gamut monitor which can OC to 75Hz.

On my defend ordering iiyama I can say that the samsung is probably going to be 800-1300€ way too long for my wallet and nerves to wait on with this current horrid ISP tech.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Drill*
> 
> 3. VA is not slow anymore and actually by doing research that iiyama should have faster pixel response than my current qnix 2710 @ 120hz


To be honest, any monitor ever has faster response times than QNIX monitors. They don't know what overdrive is.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah, whether or not a TV has local dimming doesn't affect my purchase. Also I think it's safe to say we're never going to see anywhere near 10000 zones, a wasted effort especially if OLED is somewhat around the corner.


OLED isn't around the corner. Samsung, Panasonic, and Sony have decided that OLED is too young to be pushed forward in the next 2-3 years. LG, however, made more OLED advancements than anyone else and if we do see good OLED TV's soon, then they will be from LG.

Some current OLED issues:
1. They tend to have inaccurate colors that REQUIRE the use of 3DLUT's to correct colors and only on PC's, unless you want to spend additional $500 on a hardware 3DLUT device.
2. They are hard to calibrate with mid-range equipment like i1Display Pro / ColorMunki Display and i1Pro / ColorMunki Photo. They often require high-end $15000 hardware to get it right... Even then some of them have these odd green tints.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> OLED isn't around the corner. Samsung, Panasonic, and Sony have decided that OLED is too young to be pushed forward in the next 2-3 years. LG, however, made more OLED advancements than anyone else and if we do see good OLED TV's soon, then they will be from LG.


Pretty sure Panasonic is buying OLED panels from LG and fixing the problems their TV's have, which makes sense to me as LG have always done a bad job of implementing EVEN their own tech.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToTheSun!*
> 
> Pretty sure Panasonic is buying OLED panels from LG and fixing the problems their TV's have, which makes sense to me as LG have always done a bad job of implementing EVEN their own tech.


Hmm.. I just researched again and Google and it appears different articles report different things. I know that other companies buy Sharp panels, which tend to have very inaccurate colors, but otherwise good quality (just not good parts aside from the panels themselves).


----------



## Nightingale

Panasonic has fixed the LG OLED Issues, at a cost of $10,000 USD per unit(10-bit processing and a native 10-bit panel etc.....No rec 2020). So basically, not affordable for the average consumer, hence OLED a way's off. My opinion not worth touching 4K OLED unless you are rich.

Reviewers all agree it's the best looking display ever made.

Quote from Panasonic Sept 2015:
Quote:


> OLED PRICING WILL BE AFFORDABLE IN TWO TO THREE YEARS
> "I'm very confident panel cost will go down," says Shinada, arguing that growth in OLED for business purposes (when the tech is used in signs or retail displays) will help to lower prices on the consumer side too. The TV boss expects that if panel suppliers can improve their yield ratios -- that is, the number of OLED panels produced that are fit to be put into TVs, rather than scrapped -- prices will drop dramatically. "Last year, the panel suppliers' yield was very, very low level" Shinada said. "But currently this ratio is now growing."


So 3 years away from it being affordable, or so they say.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> If you want the absolute best image quality and motion ANY TV can provide then you need to go for high-end plasma TV's like Samsung 50" (or 60") PNF8500, which is considered to be the world's best TV with the best image quality by many reviewers and HT{C enthusiasts. I I think depending on how you calibrate, you can get 30000:1 contrast ratio out of it and near-absolute black levels. It used to cost only $1200 a year ago. What is special about it is that unlike most plasma TV's, PNF8500 is the first plasma that can provide HIGH brightness (highest of all plasma TV's ever build) that looks good in bright environments. Your other choices are the very expensive Panasonic VT60 or ZT60 plasma TV's with contrast ratio similar to Samsung PNF8500. These 2 Panasonic TV's are considered to be the best TV's not only by reviewers and HTPC enthusiasts, but also color scientists, professional calibrators, and display experts. There is also an amazing Panasonic ST60 (40" & 50") with contrast ratio of about 15000:1 (@ 120cd/m^2 brightness) after calibration. Its not the highest-end plasma, but high-end. It costs less than VT/ZT60, but I think the 40" version was sold only in Europe. I would best that ST60 is the BEST BUY for those NOT on the budget.
> .


I'm with you, as a fellow Plasma TV owner(8G Kuro and now Panasonic ST60). I must add the only problem with respect to plasma and it's weakness is gaming. First both the Samsung and Panny have high input latency. Samsung F8500-> 56-68ms, Pansonic ST60 ->73.6ms,
VT60 ->47.9ms and this is in game mode. Second lot's of people have reported IR when using it for the PC and gaming(HUD in game is like a TV station Logo) this is with orbiter on. Nothing other than OLED can Touch Plasma when it comes to watching Films and motion clarity. I tried looking for an LCD unit that was good at both Games and Film, and none exist.


----------



## MonarchX

I know a couple of people who game on some slightly older Panasonic plasma TV's with 30ms input lag, but they only do SP of course.

As far Image Retention goes - I don't think it is as much of a big deal as it used to be. There are now tools integrated into plasma TV's that you can use to erase the retained image. If you left static image for 6 hours on your plasma, then it may take just as much to erase it though.

OLED motion pales to Plasma motion and still would not be as smooth as plasma motion if it could perform light-strobing @ 120Hz.


----------



## Nightingale

Yeah I noticed that mistake about the motion. OLED is sample and hold just like LCD. As far as IR goes, sadly it is an issue in the 2013 Panasonic models. Some say it's very minor, others have gotten burned bad(pun intended) and Panasonic says: all within Tolerance. Over at AVS tons of people have reported IR issues. Never ever experienced it with my 8G Kuro. One thing the Samsung does better than the Panny is brightness, since Panasonic is more aggressive with the ABL. I have no idea how Samsung achieved high brightness with the restriction in power consumption. I don't personally like the pixel structure of the sammy, but that is just anal retentive nit picking on my part. Both are excellent displays.

Really a shame that the old models have less input latency, of course if there used purely for watching content then this is a moot point.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale*
> 
> One thing the Samsung does better than the Panny is brightness, since Panasonic is more aggressive with the ABL. I have no idea how Samsung achieved high brightness with the restriction in power consumption.


Samsung is much bigger than Panasonic. The company's cumulative expertise encompasses many markets and segments. I wouldn't be surprised if that's what edged their TV's in relation to the competition.


----------



## Nightingale

Samsung is a giant compared to Panasonic, yes. But Panasonic plasma despite the brightness to power restriction ratio are still a better plasma display with deeper blacks. Regardless I'm stuck here still searching for a decent PC display and have come empty handed. Oh well back to my IPS display, purple glow FTW.


----------



## amlett

My TV is a P42ST60, and yes, it's image quality is awsome, but it has too much input lag, so you just can use it for casual gaming. I've been using it as PC monitor for movies, watch sports, youtube and light browsing (we don't see much TV) since march 2013 without IR issues. I Just set a screensaver that kicks in after 2-3 minutes since first day and worked fine.


----------



## MonarchX

VA's have their own usage. In very bright environments, even Samsung PNF8500 isn't as good as SPAVA LED LCD (or OLED). You can also add bias lighting behind your display to improve black-level / contrast perception, although its not a replacement for true deep blacks / high contrast ratio.

I think I saw reviews of some Sony or some other SPVA TV that had 4500:1 or so contrast ratio (@ either 100cd/m^2 or 120cd/m^2) without micro / local dimming. That is very good for a VA display and is generally going to provide decent image, especially with bias lighting.

What I have not researched / got into yet are projectors. AFAIK, projects do come close to producing excellent black levels like plasma even if proper background (wall) is used. However, I read some high-end projector reviews and they supposedly had static contrast ratio of 40000:1 !!! *Anyone know how that could be true for sure?* I need to ask on AVS Forums.

The only way I see such high contrast ratio possible on projectors is if brightness was extremely high (can cause eye strain). Unlike, VA panels, plasma, OLED, and projects retain the same black levels at any brightness level, which is another reason they can provide such high contrast ratio. IMAX projectors seem decent when I watch films in their theaters. Based on my perception, films on IMAX projectors seem to have deeper colors, but AFAIK it is simply low relative to all other colors and brightness.


----------



## Ludamister

With Black Friday around the corner, anyone got a beat on some good deals anywhere? I'm probably going to buy either this or the Dell U3415W. I know I've seen the Dell for $650-750 new. However, the Samsung I can only find used or factory reconditioned for $730-750. And I reaaaaaaaaaaaally want the Samsung instead.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What I have not researched / got into yet are projectors. AFAIK, projects do come close to producing excellent black levels like plasma even if proper background (wall) is used. However, I read some high-end projector reviews and they supposedly had static contrast ratio of 40000:1 !!! *Anyone know how that could be true for sure?* I need to ask on AVS Forums.


No that is not true, that is still dynamic contrast. I too have seen a couple listed with contrast ratios that high under "static" but it is just the site they are listed on putting the specs wrong. Projectors do use dynamic adjustments to constantly adjust brightness output for contrast. But normally projectors do not have very good black levels unless they are set up in their own room dedicated to the projector for movie viewing. In any other use cases you must set the brightness too high to compensate for ambient levels to be able to see the image at its best. This ruins black levels because the deepest black is the light from the lamp itself in the projector, usually around 20-25 IMO on a 0-255 grayscale. To get real black you must have absolute darkness when watching and calibrated for that, as well as using either a black or more commonly a gray projector screen. You can use different screen colors to produce different effects. A white screen produces brightness gain at a small expense to contrast. Grey screens produce a very small brightness drop but increase contrast ratios by about 10%. Anyway back to the dynamic thing, projectors open and close the iris in front of the lamp (projector light source) to dynamically adjust brightness output for the movie scene to have better contrast in dark scenes and better brightness in bright scenes. This can be disabled, but on most projectors it is best left on. There are cases where the projector is quite slow to react though and that just gets annoying to watch so on those projectors turn off the dynamic iris setting. Normally when I calibrate a projector I like to turn the brightness down as I watch the "outside" area of the image on screen. There is overhang of the projector light from keystone calibrations. I keep turning the brightness down (with iris setting off) until the light overhang is completely gone and the brightness matches the wall/screen it is being projected on to. From there I then calibrate the contrast by looking into deep shadow areas and increasing the contrast until I start to see details crushed out. From there it is a matter of adjusting gains for the different colors to calibrate the color and saturation of the image and through this I usually boost the white levels and brightness just a tad as well. Once calibrated I turn on the dynamic iris again and this usually results in somewhere around 2000-3000 static contrast with around 20,000-30,000 dynamic contrast. Really the image is quite good. Projectors have come a long way. I use one for my downstairs "TV" and I can watch during daytime just fine and even with the lights on in the room. Of course watching at night with the lights off gives the absolute best quality, and really it is quite stunning. I have a 1080p, 120Hz 3D projector now that I got for $750 and it displays a 90" screen size. I have used it before though for a 220" screen and it still looks good. The farther away the projector is to the screen the more the brightness of the image drops off. I do plan on upgrading to a nice 4K projector once they drop to around $1000 for a good one.


----------



## rtrski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludamister*
> 
> With Black Friday around the corner, anyone got a beat on some good deals anywhere? I'm probably going to buy either this or the Dell U3415W. I know I've seen the Dell for $650-750 new. However, the Samsung I can only find used or factory reconditioned for $730-750. And I reaaaaaaaaaaaally want the Samsung instead.


The Samsung is $669 at Newegg right now with code EMCKKNN32.


----------



## cybz

Has anyone tried overclocking this monitor at 1080p and could tell me the results? I'd like to buy this monitor because I hate IPS glow but for many games I would much rather run it at 1080p with higher refresh rate and performance instead of 60hz 1440p.


----------



## rexbinary

When running 1080p in full screen on this monitor it looks very washed out. I don't think you will prefer it over either 1080p in a window or 1440p.


----------



## cookieboyeli

16:10 where are youuuuuuu!!! Hell, I'll take a 1600p upgrade from my 1440p QNIX if it's got the right tech! 120Hz, *VA, G-Sync, 5000:1 contrast, 1.6ms refresh, decent stand that adjusts, and the best coating that isn't glossy since that's just a disaster waiting to happen... 16:10 4k would be "nice" but not any time soon with that tech.

You guys might say 16:10 is a silly idea, but have you ever seen Interstellar in 70mm IMAX? WHen the screen switches to 70MM you're left in shock, your mind overloaded, taking in a screen *that covers more of your FOV* than any you've ever seen before!







It's so good.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> 16:10 where are youuuuuuu!!! Hell, I'll take a 1600p upgrade from my 1440p QNIX if it's got the right tech! 120Hz, *VA, G-Sync, 5000:1 contrast, 1.6ms refresh, decent stand that adjusts, and the best coating that isn't glossy since that's just a disaster waiting to happen... 16:10 4k would be "nice" but not any time soon with that tech.
> 
> You guys might say 16:10 is a silly idea, but have you ever seen Interstellar in 70mm IMAX? WHen the screen switches to 70MM you're left in shock, your mind overloaded, taking in a screen *that covers more of your FOV* than any you've ever seen before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so good.


Get yourself a good condition Sony FW900, refocus it if need be and calibrate it. 2304 x 1440, 80 Hz, much better contrast and true blacks as it's CRT. Should have the best picture quality of any monitor.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> 16:10 where are youuuuuuu!!! Hell, I'll take a 1600p upgrade from my 1440p QNIX if it's got the right tech! 120Hz, *VA, G-Sync, 5000:1 contrast, 1.6ms refresh, decent stand that adjusts, and the best coating that isn't glossy since that's just a disaster waiting to happen... 16:10 4k would be "nice" but not any time soon with that tech.
> 
> You guys might say 16:10 is a silly idea, but have you ever seen Interstellar in 70mm IMAX? WHen the screen switches to 70MM you're left in shock, your mind overloaded, taking in a screen *that covers more of your FOV* than any you've ever seen before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so good.
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself a good condition Sony FW900, refocus it if need be and calibrate it. 2304 x 1440, 80 Hz, much better contrast and true blacks as it's CRT. Should have the best picture quality of any monitor.
Click to expand...









Hmm http://www.ebay.com/itm/272037179474 $1249.95 is just a _tad_ out of my price range there. Damn, 10 bucks cheaper and that'd be a steal! Quick 3500 mile drive down to Cali to pick it up and I can finally play minecraft with zero latency.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm http://www.ebay.com/itm/272037179474 $1249.95 is just a _tad_ out of my price range there. Damn, 10 bucks cheaper and that'd be a steal! Quick 3500 mile drive down to Cali to pick it up and I can finally play minecraft with zero latency.


Save up for it. You know you want it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> much better contrast and true blacks as it's CRT. Should have the best picture quality of any monitor.


Assuming bright colors aren't anywhere near the dark parts of the picture...

dat ANSI contrast doe


----------



## vassili

hey guys, just got this monitor and set it up. black levels are great when viewed head on. a tiny glow, but no bleed.

but, any deviation from center viewing angle and...well, look at this pic. it's terrible. with the slight curve, the color/gamma shift is noticeable on the lower corners, even when viewed straight on. when you are viewing slightly off center everything goes to hell.

when i try to watch movies, dark areas tend to have major issues too. i see giant distinct blocks of artifacts within the dark areas that are lighter/darker in color. almost like low bit rate. instead of a smooth transition from shades of black and grey, it looks like these artifacts are just results of banding or gamma issue. i watch the same clips on a dell ips (U2415) and can't see the artifacts.

did i get a dud? i haven't taken off any of the protective film on the monitor. just the white foam sleeve thing. is there a protective film on the screen itself i have to remove that i didn't catch that could be worsening the effect? switching between gamma modes doesn't help. gamma 1 is the worst offender.

brightness: 24
contrast: 65
sharpness: 60
gamma: 3


----------



## Silaz

Hi Vassili,

Thats not a dud, but a drawback to using a curved VA monitor. I purchased this monitor way back in march/april and ended up returning it for the exact reason you are showing. Straight on viewing and the gamma shift would change colors significantly. Eventually I went with an IPS ultrawide and accepted backlight bleed and poorer blacks. Sadly, there is no perfect screen - just pick your poison.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silaz*
> 
> Hi Vassili,
> 
> Thats not a dud, but a drawback to using a curved VA monitor. I purchased this monitor way back in march/april and ended up returning it for the exact reason you are showing. Straight on viewing and the gamma shift would change colors significantly. Eventually I went with an IPS ultrawide and accepted backlight bleed and poorer blacks. Sadly, there is no perfect screen - *just pick your poison.*


Unfortunately that's how it is.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Unfortunately that's how it is.


At least until OLED becomes more mainstream.


----------



## vassili

IPS is a crapshoot. i have a 27" dell IPS and there's almost no blb whatsoever. viewing angles are better, and no blocky artifacts in dark shadow scenes in videos due to banding.

but i see others complain about horrendous clouding, blb. both of those are not covered by dell. now if i drop $1k on their 34" ips, and i have terrible blb or clouding, i can't return it. at least with this samsung, i have up to 30 days to return to staples. what to do...


----------



## Silaz

Again, I faced the same decision as you. The following was my thought process:

With the Samsung VA ultrawide, the issue of gamma shift will be apparent always. On solid color, static images it is the worst and fast moving images it is the least apparent. I could not accept a flaw that I would see in every use case scenario. With IPS, the back light bleed, IPS glow, and clouding all only appear when black is at the corners. Therefore it did not show up in all of my use cases. Further, I purchased my IPS ultrawide from a location that had a return policy of 30 days no questions asked. I would return the Samsung and hunt for an IPS monitor you can tolerate.


----------



## EniGma1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silaz*
> 
> Hi Vassili,
> 
> Thats not a dud, but a drawback to using a curved VA monitor. I purchased this monitor way back in march/april and ended up returning it for the exact reason you are showing. Straight on viewing and the gamma shift would change colors significantly. Eventually I went with an IPS ultrawide and accepted backlight bleed and poorer blacks. Sadly, there is no perfect screen - just pick your poison.


They must be using some really sucky VA panels


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EniGma1987*
> 
> They must be using some really sucky VA panels


Yup, the kind that's generally found on computer monitors. Gamma shift at those angles is not really a problem with a good SPVA panel like what's seen on good modern TVs (probably Samsung's own TVs lol).


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, the kind that's generally found on computer monitors.


The panels in the S32D850T are pretty good.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, the kind that's generally found on computer monitors. Gamma shift at those angles is not really a problem with a good SPVA panel like what's seen on good modern TVs (probably Samsung's own TVs lol).


Just buy Samsung 4k 40" UHDTV and work it as your monitor. Cheaper and better pettar


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Just buy Samsung 4k 40" UHDTV and work it as your monitor. Cheaper and better pettar


No DP, Much larger input lag, pixel response etc etc.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> No DP, Much larger input lag, pixel response etc etc.


use hdmi2.0. use game mode. pixel response is ok.

sadly now companies like Samsung use the lowest of the barrel panel to put inside their PC monitors.








Hence better off with higher quality screen from the TV lineup.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> use hdmi2.0. use game mode. pixel response is ok.
> 
> sadly now companies like Samsung use the lowest of the barrel panel to put inside their PC monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence better off with higher quality screen from the TV lineup.


If immersion and picture quality are what you're after, then I agree that you're better off with a good TV that supports Chroma 4:4:4, minimal to no overshoot issues, and has a mode with reduced input lag. Although in this case you are limited to either 4k (too demanding for most modern games on modern GPUs), 1080p (which also opens up the Eizo Foris FG2421 as an option which is actually highly regarded), or 4k and using a less than native resolution.

For those playing games competitively, a high refresh rate, low lag/response time monitor is the better option. I figure most people in this thread (a thread about a 60 Hz curved 3440 x 1440 VA monitor) aren't competitive gamers though.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> use hdmi2.0. use game mode. pixel response is ok.


Outside of 120 Hz interpolation and higher, motion clarity of TV's is pretty meh.
Input lag is still too high in game mode, and game mode might not support 4:4:4 (can't recall if it does).


----------



## rtrski

Anyone else still looking for one, it's $799 today at bhphoto. Backordered but I think they'll still honor the price.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *https://pcmonitors.info/samsung/samsung-s34e790c-curved-ultrawide-va-monitor/*
> Do Not Touch


----------



## wizardbro

I love this panel, VA is really great. The exterior looks hella classy, the bezel is perfect. Thing looks like a modern picture frame.
It's just missing some goddamn gsync/freesync. I hear a samsung 3440x1440 freesync monitor is coming out, and tftcentral says samsung is making a 100hz 21:9 panel, it all adds up, but I've just bought a 980ti







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I love this panel, VA is really great. The exterior looks hella classy, the bezel is perfect. Thing looks like a modern picture frame.
> It's just missing some goddamn gsync/freesync. I hear a samsung 3440x1440 freesync monitor is coming out, and tftcentral says samsung is making a 100hz 21:9 panel, it all adds up, but I've just bought a 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I really don't want to have to switch to AMD, but such a monitor would have me considering the move.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I love this panel, VA is really great. The exterior looks hella classy, the bezel is perfect. Thing looks like a modern picture frame.
> It's just missing some goddamn gsync/freesync. I hear a samsung 3440x1440 freesync monitor is coming out, and tftcentral says samsung is making a 100hz 21:9 panel, it all adds up, but I've just bought a 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've heard that too, but like the Acer X34 (also 100Hz) the price is sure to be outrageous. I've grown weary of waiting on displayport & 4k tech to mature, picked up one of these off Amazon over the weekend. I had been trying to hold off a couple more years (until Pascal, ~2017?), but my old Asus TN panel just aint cutting it anymore, and being space-constrained in a NYC apartment, the 21:9 wide screen is a nice solution where multi-monitor surround won't fit.


----------



## snow cakes

what about the Dell, its only $759.05 ... is there a big difference between them?

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-U3415W-UltraSharp-34-inch-Curved/dp/B00R420VAG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=51gZc3PHBqL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0CCC9MKW653YA5BW3QT6


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> what about the Dell, its only $759.05 ... is there a big difference between them?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dell-U3415W-UltraSharp-34-inch-Curved/dp/B00R420VAG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=51gZc3PHBqL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=0CCC9MKW653YA5BW3QT6


Huge difference. The U3415 is an IPS monitor, the Samsung is VA. The Dell has less than half the contrast ratio and less deep blacks, and would look washed out in comparison. It also has IPS glow which further ruins blacks. On the other hand it probably has better color accuracy before calibration.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Huge difference. The U3415 is an IPS monitor, the Samsung is VA. The Dell has less than half the contrast ratio and less deep blacks, and would look washed out in comparison. It also has IPS glow which further ruins blacks. On the other hand it probably has better color accuracy before calibration.


Yeah, I've done extensive googling of both monitors in the past few weeks.... seems the Dell comes pre-calibrated from the factory, while the Samsung ships with arbitrary color settings and you have to calibrate the color settings yourself. Also, the Dell (really, any IPS panel) maintains color better when viewed from an angle, while the Samsung (or any VA panel) distorts color dramatically when you change viewing angle (who buys a computer monitor to watch while walking around the room? lol). But like Boredgunner said, contrast & black depth is where the Samsung seems to shine. If you go to the Amazon page, the first post in the reviews section shows a side-by-side comparison of the two, and the difference is immediately evident even in photos.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Yeah, I've done extensive googling of both monitors in the past few weeks.... seems the Dell comes pre-calibrated from the factory, while the Samsung ships with arbitrary color settings and you have to calibrate the color settings yourself. Also, the Dell (really, any IPS panel) maintains color better when viewed from an angle, while the Samsung (or any VA panel) distorts color dramatically when you change viewing angle (who buys a computer monitor to watch while walking around the room? lol). But like Boredgunner said, contrast & black depth is where the Samsung seems to shine. If you go to the Amazon page, the first post in the reviews section shows a side-by-side comparison of the two, and the difference is immediately evident even in photos.


Well by calibration I meant hardware calibration with a colorimeter. You can play with the OSD settings on both, but both can have much better image quality after hardware calibration. Like you say contrast shift isn't really a problem for a monitor. Almost all TVs use VA panels and viewing angles are more useful for TV setups. That just goes to show how much more important contrast and blacks are to people. Although the VA panels in TVs are generally better than the ones used in monitors especially with regard to viewing angles.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Question about overclocking.... I'm able to get it to 85hz, which makes motion look very fluid, but at anything above 60hz onscreen text pixelates (only text, for some reason - graphics, windows, video, etc all look great). Is there anything I can do (besides ClearType, which really does nothing to solve this issue)? I'm new to 'overclocking' monitors, not sure if maybe adjusting some other setting(s) might help maintain the fps while fixing the font issue?


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Question about overclocking.... I'm able to get it to 85hz, which makes motion look very fluid, but at anything above 60hz onscreen text pixelates (only text, for some reason - graphics, windows, video, etc all look great). Is there anything I can do (besides ClearType, which really does nothing to solve this issue)? I'm new to 'overclocking' monitors, not sure if maybe adjusting some other setting(s) might help maintain the fps while fixing the font issue?


That means the panel can't overclock past 61hz or w/e hz it blurred at. Also I highly doubt anyone has gotten anywhere near 85hz on this panel without frame skipping. http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping Follow the steps.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> That means the panel can't overclock past 61hz or w/e hz it blurred at. Also I highly doubt anyone has gotten anywhere near 85hz on this panel without frame skipping. http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping Follow the steps.


Interesting, thanks. Like I said, I'm new to "overclocking" my refresh rate. I've been using a 120hz 1080p 3d TN panel for the past 5 years - finally decided it was time to upgrade my resolution. I've made peace with giving up 3d for the moment, but I'm kinda missing the smoothness of the 120hz display. I'll check out the frame skipping test this weekend.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> Interesting, thanks. Like I said, I'm new to "overclocking" my refresh rate. I've been using a 120hz 1080p 3d TN panel for the past 5 years - finally decided it was time to upgrade my resolution. I've made peace with giving up 3d for the moment, but I'm kinda missing the smoothness of the 120hz display. I'll check out the frame skipping test this weekend.


Yeah, I moved from 144hz tn to this monitor and it was a hard adjustment for a whole week. Now 60hz feels smooth for me and I don't mind the 16.6ms mouse feel anymore. The aspect ratio + screen estate + va is amazing. I don't really care about high refresh rates anymore, just need that good gsync ****.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Yeah, I moved from 144hz tn to this monitor and it was a hard adjustment for a whole week. Now 60hz feels smooth for me and I don't mind the 16.6ms mouse feel anymore. The aspect ratio + screen estate + va is amazing. I don't really care about high refresh rates anymore, just need that good gsync ****.


Yeah, mine just arrived yesterday, so I'm just now getting used to it. I recently picked up a Dell XPS 15, and the 4k IPS display on it really emphasized how out of date my desktop monitor was. Losing 3d and 120hz is going to take some getting used to, but I have very little faith that displayport 1.3 will find its way onto both graphics cards AND QHD/UHD displays in 2016, and I'm just not willing to spend another 12+ months with my 5 year old TN panel. So until gpu's & monitors support 4k @ 120hz 3d, this Sammy is a nice compromise upgrade.

I debated back and forth between this vs the Dell UW vs ROG/Acer g-sync, but at the end of the day I think I'll get more out of the deep blacks and massive screen real estate of the Samsung rather than g-sync, which is only really useful to me when gaming (which, honestly, is like 10% of my computer time). And yes, I know the Acer Predator is UW and has g-sync, but $1500 is just more than I'm willing to spend on a monitor. Gotta draw the line somewhere, ya know? lol


----------



## rexbinary

I've been playing a lot of Battlefield 4 on my S34E790C. 3440x1440 fullscreen with v-sync on, graphics on ultra plus resolution scale set to 125%. It's looks gorgeous. Battlefront with the same settings looks even better.


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> That means the panel can't overclock past 61hz or w/e hz it blurred at. Also I highly doubt anyone has gotten anywhere near 85hz on this panel without frame skipping. http://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping Follow the steps.


I have the 29" version of this monitor and mine overclocked to 85Hz without any frame skipping/issues.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisTahoe*
> 
> I have the 29" version of this monitor and mine overclocked to 85Hz without any frame skipping/issues.


That's interesting. I didn't even know that thing existed. It's not available where I am.
My panel doesn't oc for ****.


----------



## Devnant

Think I've got very unlucky with my first one. Got some serious backlight bleeding issues. It's glowing everywhere on the four corners, even with 30% brightness. Makes it a serious pain to watch anything with black borders.

Hopefully I'll get lucky the second time.


----------



## wizardbro

Does sound very unlucky. I've had two, both had zero BLB, one had very minor clouding near the top only visible in a complete black background, but you had to go looking for it to see it.


----------



## pennover

I'm considering this monitor, since the ROG is ludicrously expensive and I fear that the typical IPS backlight bleeding will overly in your face on such a large screen (I have a 24" 1200p and it's barely tolerable).

However, the one thing that keeps me from ordering is the glossy bezel. I'm kind of allergic to those when it comes to monitors. Could someone describe to me how they bezels 'feel' on the S34E790C? Has anybody tried to remove them or cover them up? The screen itself isn't glossy, right?


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> I'm considering this monitor, since the ROG is ludicrously expensive and I fear that the typical IPS backlight bleeding will overly in your face on such a large screen (I have a 24" 1200p and it's barely tolerable).
> 
> However, the one thing that keeps me from ordering is the glossy bezel. I'm kind of allergic to those when it comes to monitors. Could someone describe to me how they bezels 'feel' on the S34E790C? Has anybody tried to remove them or cover them up? The screen itself isn't glossy, right?


No, the screen isn't glossy, it has a matte finish. The bezel doesn't bother me, honestly the display itself is so wide you're never going to see the bezel way off in your peripheral vision.

Which is not to say I wouldn't love it more with a thinner or non-existent, bezel, but there's no way it's worth another $700

Really, the ONLY downside to this monitor is the color shift, it's pretty pronounced when you're not sitting directly in front of the monitor with it right at eye level. I recommend a good VESA mount. For me, that made ALL the difference.


----------



## zeblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> No, the screen isn't glossy, it has a matte finish. The bezel doesn't bother me, honestly the display itself is so wide you're never going to see the bezel way off in your peripheral vision.
> 
> Which is not to say I wouldn't love it more with a thinner or non-existent, bezel, but there's no way it's worth another $700
> 
> Really, the ONLY downside to this monitor is the color shift, it's pretty pronounced when you're not sitting directly in front of the monitor with it right at eye level. I recommend a good VESA mount. For me, that made ALL the difference.


Forgive me but your talking about the Samsung S34E790C? " color shift, it's pretty pronounced". You know its VA right? Got the monitor.. have 2 TN 24/27 2 Dell IPS one 27 2k with IPS GLOW. Not saying there is kind of shift going on if you stand way up or way down so for so on. I think VA is TN and IPS kind of together yet even with IPS there is some shifting not the same granted. Its just no "pronounced". No blacklight bleed so for so on. The ONLY thing that for me is not the same since its a VA is text sharpness. Which can mostly be fixed with sharp and clear type. Yet my eyes are not what they use to be so.. its looks sharp to me lol.


----------



## zeblade

I like and agree with Prad

"Conclusion

Curved displays (Curved) are still exotic, but could nevertheless soon become standard. They provide a significant functional value especially for very large displays. The Samsung S34E790C is here with its extra wide 34 inch display strong 3000R buckle a class representative who knows how to impress with an elegant design, a robust, high-quality processing and an intuitive operation.

Especially for movies and games in 21: 9 format is the S34E790C predestined. By the extra width in conjunction with the curl creates a fantastic image impression which pulls the viewer deep into the action. Somewhat disappointed us the rather moderate performance in external playback. PC and Mac users but does not seem to care, here the movie playback is excellent also due to the excellent contrast ratio. There the S34E790C can inspire not only casual gamers due to its good response times.

Note that the maximum S34E790C also offers plenty of space for normal office working with multiple windows. If you like working with panoramic photos, will love the S34E790C. But even in the normal photo editing sidebars no longer need to be permanently hidden now to get a larger image. In addition, the S34E790C could be calibrated well and offers a 99 -% - coverage of the sRGB color space. The same precision and stability as a dedicated graphics monitor can not be expected but.

The Viewpoint neutrality of S34E790C is not located at the level of an IPS -Panels, but is nevertheless quite sufficient, as long as you sit alone before. This applies not only for games, but certainly also for photo editing. However, one also pays a certain justified, but high price for the Samsung S34E790C. For half you also get a system with two standard 24 "monitors, with which at least the work in the office is more efficient. The special visual impression of the Samsung S34E790C but you do not get it.

Overall rating: GOOD" 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Power Drill

Does the curvature help with the gamma shift and possible glow towards the corners on big screens? Like in TN panel and big screen the corners glow like mad but obviously it's much less on IPS and VA, but still there.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Drill*
> 
> Does the curvature help with the gamma shift and possible glow towards the corners on big screens? Like in TN panel and big screen the corners glow like mad but obviously it's much less on IPS and VA, but still there.


There aren't many complaints about glow since it's not an IPS monitor. Here is Prad's sample:



Here is PCMonitor's sample:



Default gamma curve is pretty normal on this monitor, not really worse than gaming IPS monitors.

http://www.prad.de/download/Samsung%20S34E790C%20LED%20native.pdf


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Does sound very unlucky. I've had two, both had zero BLB, one had very minor clouding near the top only visible in a complete black background, but you had to go looking for it to see it.


My replacement arrived, and I´m pretty happy with it now. No dead pixels, no bleeding, just a little bit of glow on the corners, no ghosting (response time set on standard). Amazing colors after calibrations! Much better contrast than my former IPS, no input lag, and it looks amazing on my desk!

There´s a more pronounced color shift when changing angles, but everything else seems better than my former IPS (a VP2770).

I´m really, really happy with it now! Best purchase in years!


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeblade*
> 
> Forgive me but your talking about the Samsung S34E790C? " color shift, it's pretty pronounced". You know its VA right? Got the monitor.. have 2 TN 24/27 2 Dell IPS one 27 2k with IPS GLOW. Not saying there is kind of shift going on if you stand way up or way down so for so on. I think VA is TN and IPS kind of together yet even with IPS there is some shifting not the same granted. Its just no "pronounced". No blacklight bleed so for so on. The ONLY thing that for me is not the same since its a VA is text sharpness. Which can mostly be fixed with sharp and clear type. Yet my eyes are not what they use to be so.. its looks sharp to me lol.


Yes, I know it's a VA panel (that's the sort of thing I make it my business to know before dropping $900 on a new monitor.







). And yes, the color shift is pretty pronounced. This is the first VA monitor I've owned, although I understand that color shift is to be expected with this panel type. I'm *assuming* the shift I'm seeing on mine is standard, but to be honest I don't know for sure. If I set Windows 10 accent color to deep red, the logout screen viewed from directly in front of the monitor is a deep bright red, but shifting my head just a few inches to the left or right it looks decidedly fuschia (dark hot-pink). There's even some minor color shift at the far sides of the monitor in my peripheral vision even when seated directly in front of the screen. I only mentioned it in my earlier post because having had this monitor for about a month now the color shift is the only notable complaint about an upgrade I'm otherwise VERY pleased with.









With all the reports of endemic backlight bleed from the LG models, and coil whine and scan lines on the Acer & Asus, I think a little color shift when I'm NOT sitting directly in front of the monitor is a good trade off for a screen that has no blb at all and no strobe effect backlighting.


----------



## martinez81

Hi. Just bought this monitor and looks good but I have mixed feelings. Color is nice but contrast is only good just in the middle of the monitor, 15 cm far from there is just meh and at the edges is very poor.
I don't know if I had too high expectations (never had a VA panel) or maybe I got a bad unit. I can say that blacks are very similar to my IMAC IPS panel and very far from plasma levels. I took some photos at 25 brightness.

Do you thing that's normal or bad unit? Should I returned it?

IMG_29451.JPG 429k .JPG file


IMG_29351.JPG 488k .JPG file


IMG_29361.JPG 341k .JPG file


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinez81*
> 
> Hi. Just bought this monitor and looks good but I have mixed feelings. Color is nice but contrast is only good just in the middle of the monitor, 15 cm far from there is just meh and at the edges is very poor.
> I don't know if I had too high expectations (never had a VA panel) or maybe I got a bad unit. I can say that blacks are very similar to my IMAC IPS panel and very far from plasma levels. I took some photos at 25 brightness.
> 
> Do you thing that's normal or bad unit? Should I returned it?
> 
> IMG_29451.JPG 429k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_29351.JPG 488k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_29361.JPG 341k .JPG file


That first image IMG_29541 looks pretty bad, but the second one IMG_29351 looks about like mine. I attribute the non-uniformity to the anti-glare coating + the curve. The matte coating is made to refract light at an angle so it doesn't reflect, add that angled refraction to the additional curve of the surface and I think your eye sees a slightly different shade of black. I suspect (although I don't really know) that without the matte coating we'd see a more uniform blackness edge to edge (albeit with lots of reflection)

I'm no expert though, just somebody like you who recently bought this monitor and have been considering the pros & cons. At the end of the day, I'd say either your sample is normal or both of us got bad ones. One sure-fire fix, though, is to not sit around looking at an all black image on the screen. lol


----------



## ItsMistaOlson

Just bought this on amazon after lots of research. I've having lots of buyer's remorse though. How does this compare to the Dell U3415W? I read about IPS vs. VA, but i just got overwhelmed. Is it worth it? I was trying to save for a motorcycle, but the itch to upgrade was too strong, lol. Currently have two Asus 24" monitors, one TN and one IPS


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMistaOlson*
> 
> Just bought this on amazon after lots of research. I've having lots of buyer's remorse though. How does this compare to the Dell U3415W? I read about IPS vs. VA, but i just got overwhelmed. Is it worth it? I was trying to save for a motorcycle, but the itch to upgrade was too strong, lol. Currently have two Asus 24" monitors, one TN and one IPS


You'll be fine with it. No Blb to deal with and contrast will be much better.


----------



## ItsMistaOlson

What's all this I hear about "black crush" and text being fuzzy? So many things to think about! Makes my head spin


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMistaOlson*
> 
> What's all this I hear about "black crush" and text being fuzzy? So many things to think about! Makes my head spin


Black crush is a no brainer. It refers to subtle details being lost in blacks. Best example is this:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php

The first few bars (how many depending on the VA monitor in question) won't be visible on a VA display, they'll just be black. But all of the bars that do show up will be far more clearly defined on VA than IPS, due to contrast superiority.

But getting back to blacks, so you have to deal with some loss of detail with VA, but at least VA can display something worthy of being called black, while IPS and TN can only display dark grey (unless you lower brightness to around 0).

Fuzzy text is related to the S34E790C's pixel structure being abnormal. Hopefully an owner here or PCM2 can chime in with solutions for this.


----------



## ItsMistaOlson

Oh alright, so if there's a very dark picture, some details might be lost. Not a huge deal. Is calibration usually necessary to get good colors and contrast? Or does it come with pretty good settings? If calibration is required, how would I go about doing that, since I don't have any hardware calibration tools?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMistaOlson*
> 
> Oh alright, so if there's a very dark picture, some details might be lost. Not a huge deal. Is calibration usually necessary to get good colors and contrast? Or does it come with pretty good settings? If calibration is required, how would I go about doing that, since I don't have any hardware calibration tools?


Here is a good review of the S34E790C.

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/samsung-s34e790c/

Out of the box contrast is around 2500:1 give or take a few hundred depending on brightness used. Also, out of the box "Gamma - Mode3" produced pretty good gamma (2.1 average, 2.2 is ideal for reference) and color temp (very close to the 6500k target, but again it's only average).

Here are more detailed out of the box reports/measurements from *Prad's review* (they tested different default settings I believe).

http://www.prad.de/download/Samsung%20S34E790C%20LED%20native.pdf

http://www.prad.de/download/Samsung%20S34E790C%20LED%20srgb.pdf

So the gamma curve is pretty good for an uncalibrated monitor. In a perfect world you'd have a 2.20 gamma reading for every greyscale step, FYI. Color temp curve is also better than what most other uncalibrated monitors will achieve. This is why they found the greyscale results to be good. Out of the box color accuracy is pretty good too; the general rule of thumb is a DeltaE of under 3 is decent, and the S34E790C is almost always under that for each shade tested, with the worst being 4.86.

The short version? Based on these reviews, out of the box uncalibrated performance is better than most other ultrawide monitors you'll find. It will still benefit from calibration of course. A colorimeter or similar device is needed to calibrate it. You can always get one later.


----------



## ItsMistaOlson

Thanks boredgunner, you're a peach. REP+. Makes me not feel so bad about dropping this much on a monitor while still paying for college, lmao. What are your personal thoughts on it? Pros/Cons?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsMistaOlson*
> 
> Thanks boredgunner, you're a peach. REP+. Makes me not feel so bad about dropping this much on a monitor while still paying for college, lmao. What are your personal thoughts on it? Pros/Cons?


I have no experience with it, but if it had G-SYNC I'd pick it up when on sale. I'm terrified of having to rely exclusively on 60 Hz V-Sync though since screen tearing harms my experience a lot, so I'd have to pass on it.


----------



## rexbinary

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Black crush is a no brainer. It refers to subtle details being lost in blacks. Best example is this:
> 
> http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php
> 
> The first few bars (how many depending on the VA monitor in question) won't be visible on a VA display, they'll just be black. But all of the bars that do show up will be far more clearly defined on VA than IPS, due to contrast superiority.


Using that link you provided I don't have any color bars completely missing on my S34E790C although blue comes close. Other than blue the others colors look consistent. I'm on factory settings with no calibration. I do have Samsung's driver and color calibration file installed.

Here's phone pic I took to try and show what I see.

https://flic.kr/p/DVudvV


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> .
> Using that link you provided I don't have any color bars completely missing on my S34E790C although blue comes close. Other than blue the others colors look consistent. I'm on factory settings with no calibration. I do have Samsung's driver and color calibration file installed.
> 
> Here's phone pic I took to try and show what I see.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/DVudvV


Interesting, that would mean this monitor has among the least black crush of any VA display I know of.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Interesting, that would mean this monitor has among the least black crush of any VA display I know of.


Same here. Just the first 2 blue bars have black crush.

For the record, my monitor is calibrated.


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Not that I'm looking to buy but THANK GOD A VESA MOUNT!


I have the 28 inch 4k with this same top mount vesa. Is there an adapter that would move the mount more central so that It can be put into line with other central mount vesa on a stand.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> Same here. Just the first 2 blue bars have black crush.
> 
> For the record, my monitor is calibrated.


Same. Mine is calibrated with Colormunki, but iirc I could see all the bars in this test before I calibrated, too.

I've told everyone who has asked, the only downside I see to this monitor is the color shift, and that's ONLY when you're standing off to the side looking at it at an angle. Otherwise, it's a really solid display. I don't regret the $800 I spent on it one bit (which is saying something considering how far outside the norm that price is for a pc monitor)


----------



## wirefox

Now .. $499 on New Egg

-- $300 saving

Source

EDIT: o turd.. this is the 29" but still a good deal.


----------



## rtrski

Thanks for the correction. I was feeling really stupid about my near $1k purchase (the Acer XR341CK w/ Freesync) if the Sammy had dropped that far in price, that fast. ;-)


----------



## arkansaswoman22

For those that have this monitor any issues such as Ghosting, Backlight Bleed? What card are you using for it also?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm looking at snagging the 29" version at my work (MicroCenter) as they have it up for sale for $299.99, along w/ a wall mount. Just need to sell off my Dell U2311H and Asus VS238H monitors to justify the purchase w/ the other half.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/447901/S29E790C_29_Ultra-Wide_Curved_HD_Monitor


----------



## MuscleBound

Hello,
how are ur impressions of the Samsung S34 after long term use? Thanks.


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Hello,
> how are ur impressions of the Samsung S34 after long term use? Thanks.


The color shift is pretty major when you're not seated directly in front of the display. Even sometimes from edge to edge the colors shift in your peripheral vision a little bit. Honestly, if you're using it more for serious photo or video editing or rendering, you might be better off with the Dell or Acer. But for gaming, where deep blacks are more important than 100% accurate color reproduction, I'm still very happy with it.


----------



## rexbinary

I've owned mine since last summer and I am still absolutely thrilled to use it. It still looks as good as when I first pulled it out of the box. I could never imagine going back to a monitor that wasn't ultrawide, curved, and where the blacks were less than deep. I consider it the second best PC purchase I have made. The first being my first SSD.


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I've owned mine since last summer and I am still absolutely thrilled to use it. It still looks as good as when I first pulled it out of the box. I could never imagine going back to a monitor that wasn't ultrawide, curved, and where the blacks were less than deep. I consider it the second best PC purchase I have made. The first being my first SSD.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I've owned mine since last summer and I am still absolutely thrilled to use it. It still looks as good as when I first pulled it out of the box. I could never imagine going back to a monitor that wasn't ultrawide, curved, and where the blacks were less than deep. I consider it the second best PC purchase I have made. The first being my first SSD.


What about the color shift the guy above was on about? This is important cos i do graphics.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> What about the color shift the guy above was on about? This is important cos i do graphics.


I'm never not sitting directly in front of it when I'm using it so I've never noticed a color shift. I have no doubt that chrisnyc75 is correct. It just doesn't impact me.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I'm never not sitting directly in front of it when I'm using it so I've never noticed a color shift. I'm have no doubt that chrisnyc75 is correct. It just doesn't impact me.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Zakariah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeblade*
> 
> Forgive me but your talking about the Samsung S34E790C? " color shift, it's pretty pronounced". You know its VA right? Got the monitor.. have 2 TN 24/27 2 Dell IPS one 27 2k with IPS GLOW. Not saying there is kind of shift going on if you stand way up or way down so for so on. I think VA is TN and IPS kind of together yet even with IPS there is some shifting not the same granted. Its just no "pronounced". No blacklight bleed so for so on. The ONLY thing that for me is not the same since its a VA is text sharpness. Which can mostly be fixed with sharp and clear type. Yet my eyes are not what they use to be so.. its looks sharp to me lol.


----------



## Peanuts4

I've heard the 27" one looks ok but not amazing in 1080p but as the 24" is 1080p I hear it looks good. has anyone tried it? the 60hz is the only thing I'm kinda meh on.


----------



## signex

Has anyone tried overclocking this monitor or can try it for me?

If it can reach 75hz+ without frame skipping i'm canceling my Acer Z35 order.


----------



## Jbravo33

ive overclocked mine to 85Hz


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signex*
> 
> Has anyone tried overclocking this monitor or can try it for me?
> 
> If it can reach 75hz+ without frame skipping i'm canceling my Acer Z35 order.


You can oc it, but not without frame skipping.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisnyc75*
> 
> You can oc it, but not without frame skipping.


How do u check for frame skipping


----------



## chrisnyc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> How do u check for frame skipping


https://www.testufo.com/#test=frameskipping


----------



## Jbravo33

was skipping thank you. how does that effect gaming?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> was skipping thank you. how does that effect gaming?


You would just not see some frames, what is the point of getting more frames if you can't see them?


----------



## MuscleBound

Wonder how this compares to the newer VA panel on the Microboard or the CF791.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Wonder how this compares to the newer VA panel on the Microboard or the CF791.


recently tested the omen x 35 and Samsung cf34. if I were to keep one of those two it would be the omen. but I decided to stick to s34 contrast was best and I couldn't switch just yet. although 100Hz was enticing. I'm gonna wait a few months and see what else is coming out. very pleased with my s34. even 1 year later


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> recently tested the omen x 35 and Samsung cf34. if I were to keep one of those two it would be the omen. but I decided to stick to s34 contrast was best and I couldn't switch just yet. although 100Hz was enticing. I'm gonna wait a few months and see what else is coming out. very pleased with my s34. even 1 year later


I heard text is fuzzy tho.


----------

